#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Подстрочные пересказы сутт с добавлением представления о несуществовании

## Ассаджи

Доброго времени!

На сайте theravada.ru публикуются подстрочные пересказы сутт, авторы которых внедряют в них идею несуществования, которой нет в оригинале.

Ямака сутта:




> Ettha ca te āvuso yamaka diṭṭheva dhamme saccato thetato tathāgate anupalabbhiyamāne- kallaṃ nu te taṃ veyyākaraṇaṃ "tathāhaṃ bhagavatā dhammaṃ desitaṃ ājānāmi yathā khīṇāsavo bhikkhu kāyassa bhedā ucchijjati vinassati na hoti parammaraṇāti?
> 
> “But, friend, when the Tathagata is not apprehended by you as real and actual here in this very life, is it fitting for you to declare: ‘As I understand the Dhamma taught by the Blessed One, a bhikkhu whose taints are destroyed is annihilated and perishes with the breakup of the body and does not exist after death’?” (перевод Бхиккху Бодхи)
> 
> "And so, my friend Yamaka — when you can't pin down the Tathagata as a truth or reality even in the present life — is it proper for you to declare, 'As I understand the Teaching explained by the Blessed One, a monk with no more effluents, on the break-up of the body, is annihilated, perishes, & does not exist after death'?" (перевод Тханиссаро Бхиккху)


Подстрочный пересказ с внедрением несуществования на theravada.ru:




> «Но друг, если ты не можешь указать на Татхагату как на реально существующего и действительного уже сейчас в этой самой жизни3, будет ли правильным заявлять: «Как я понимаю Дхамму, которой научил Благословенный, монах, чьи пятна [загрязнений ума] уничтожены, разрушается и исчезает после распада тела и не существует после смерти»?


В примечаниях автор объясняет такое свое истолкование тем, что будто бы речь идет о несуществовании "атмана". Ни о каком "атмане" в позднейшем индуистском смысле в суттах не говорится, истолковывать сутты в свете гораздо позже развившихся представлений - ошибка.

Палийский термин "бхава" (бывание) в этих пересказах передается как "существование", и в результате Будде приписываются утверждения наподобие:




> "С прекращением цепляния – прекращение существования." (пересказы Дуккха сутты: Страдание СН 12.43, Саммадиттхи сутты: Правильные Воззрения МН 9, Самадхи сутты: Сосредоточение СН 22.5, Патипада сутты: Два пути СН 12.3)
> 
> «Прекращение существования – ниббана; прекращение существования – ниббана» (пересказ Сарипутта сутты: Сарипутта АН 10.7)
> 
> «Ниббана – это прекращение существования» (пересказ Косамби сутты: Косамби СН 12.68)
> 
> "Рассуждая так, он практикует ради устранения очарованности по отношению к существованию, ради бесстрастия по отношению к существованию, ради прекращения существования." (пересказ Апаннака сутты: Безопасный выбор МН 60)
> 
> "с растворением привязанностей растворится существование" (пересказ Дутиябодхи сутты: Вторая сутта о Пробуждении Уд 1.2, Татиябодхи сутты: Третья сутта о Пробуждении Уд 1.3)
> ...


Здесь исходный английский термин "existence" передан крайне неудачно.

Досточтимый Бхиккху Бодхи пишет:




> ""Bhava," however, is not "existence" in the sense of the most universal ontological category, that which is shared by everything from the dishes in the kitchen sink to the numbers in a mathematical equation.  Existence in the latter sense is covered by the verb "atthi" and the abstract noun "a.t.thitaa."
> 
> "Bhava" is concrete sentient existence in one of the three realms of existence posited by Buddhist cosmology, a span of life beginning with conception and ending with death.  In the formula of dependent origination, it is understood to mean both (i) the active side of life that produces rebirth, and (ii) a particular mode of sentient existence, in other words rebirth-producing kamma; and (iii) the mode of sentient existence that results from such activity."
> 
> http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php/topic,710.0.html


То есть "бхава" - не существование как всеобщая онтологическая категория, а конкретная жизнь, от рождения до смерти, в одном из трех миров.

При неверной передаче этого термина в пересказе на theravada.ru получаются перлы наподобие:




> "Пунаббхава сутта: Новое существование СН 48.21"
> 
> "Не будет больше нового существования" (пересказ Патхама котигама сутты: Котигама (I) СН 56.21)
> 
> "жажда пришивает человека к порождению того или иного существования." (пересказ Мадджхе сутты: Середина АН 6.61)


Мнение о том, что "Ниббана - это прекращение существования", видимо, позаимствовано основным автором пересказов, SV, из австралийского буддизма: http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Works/final-nibbana-sv.htm , а именно из нового буддийского течения, основанного Брахмавамсо, заметно отличающегося от традиционной Тхеравады.

Чтение таких пересказов, насквозь проникнутых представлением о прекращении существования, может создать превратное представление об Учении Будды, поэтому прошу быть осторожными в использовании таких источников.

----------

Aion (28.11.2015), Anagārika Virāgānanda (05.12.2017), Choi (23.04.2020), Kit (26.01.2016), Lanky (28.11.2015), Shus (28.11.2015), Tong Po (30.11.2015), Won Soeng (18.01.2016), Балдинг (30.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (28.11.2015), ДимаБ (22.04.2020), Дондог (05.08.2016), Йен (28.11.2015), Кеин (28.11.2015), Лери (18.01.2016), Максим& (28.11.2015), Пема Ванчук (29.11.2015), Фил (03.12.2015), Харуказе (07.01.2017), Эделизи (28.11.2015)

----------


## Raudex

Я лично не вижу серьёзной проблемы, ведь у нас сансарных существ всё равно нет иного понимания какого либо бытия кроме того самого "разумного проживания в одном из Планов", то есть с точки зрения патичча самупады это и есть небытие. Если же мы переводим вопрос в универсальную плоскость, или как тут говорят, онтологическую, то у нас ведь есть ясное указание в MN63: "Есть ли Татхагата после смерти" - безответный вопрос.

----------

Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016)

----------


## Руди

> Доброго времени!
> 
> На сайте theravada.ru публикуются подстрочные пересказы сутт, авторы которых внедряют в них идею несуществования, которой нет в оригинале.
> 
> Ямака сутта:
> 
> 
> 
> Подстрочный пересказ с внедрением несуществования на theravada.ru:
> ...


Как должно быть, ниббана это- by dhamma.ru?

----------


## Руди

> Я лично не вижу серьёзной проблемы, ведь у нас сансарных существ всё равно нет иного понимания какого либо бытия кроме того самого "разумного проживания в одном из Планов", то есть с точки зрения патичча самупады это и есть небытие. Если же мы переводим вопрос в универсальную плоскость, или как тут говорят, онтологическую, то у нас ведь есть ясное указание в MN63: "Есть ли Татхагата после смерти" - безответный вопрос.


Вопрос неправильный,Татхагата это что такое?Это не небытие,окончание блуждания,абсолютно непоколебимое состоянье,это то что существует,а небытие один из способов описания участи "умершего",основанный на неправильных воззрениях.Вот сейчас вы смотрите на экран,читаете мною написанное(если читаете)это называется восприятие,оно состоит из двух,ума-феноменов,с прекращением того,прекращается и это,нет тут небытия :Smilie:

----------


## Ассаджи

С точки зрения "обусловленного возникновения" (патичча-самуппада) прекращается бывание (бхава), а не существование.

Действительно, как указано в Чула-малункйовада сутте (МН 63), нельзя сказать, что Татхагата существует или не существует после смерти.

А на основе вышеописанных пересказов у людей может складываться мнение, что Ниббана - это полное прекращение любого существования:




> А ещё не хочется терять индивидуальность, свою личность, сам Будда учил что ниббана (нирвана) это полное прекращение любого существования, по крайней мере так понимается освобождение тхеравадинами: «Когда нет сознания, то имени-и-формы не возникает. С прекращением сознания происходит прекращение имени-и-формы»(Нагара сутта: Город СН 12.65)
> 
> «Одно восприятие возникло, а другое восприятие прекратилось во мне: «Прекращение существования – ниббана; прекращение существования – ниббана» АН 10.7
> С прекращением цепляния прекращается [будущее] существование. СН 22.5
> Достопочтенный Мусила такое личное знание: «Ниббана – это прекращение существования»?
> «Друг Савиттха, не опираясь на веру… я знаю так, я вижу так: «Ниббана – это прекращение существования».
> «В таком случае, Достопочтенный Мусила – арахант, чьи загрязнения уничтожены». СН 12.68
> Рассуждая так, он практикует ради устранения очарованности по отношению к существованию, ради бесстрастия по отношению к существованию, ради прекращения существования. МН 60
> 
> http://kuraev.ru/smf/index.php?topic=633687.25


Хотя Будда ясно говорил в Коттхита сутте и Упасива-манава-пуччхе, что  прекращение бывания (бхава) неописуемо в терминах существования или несуществования.

----------

Ho Shim (30.11.2015), Kit (26.01.2016), Tong Po (30.11.2015), Won Soeng (18.01.2016), Владимир Николаевич (28.11.2015), Лери (18.01.2016), Максим& (28.11.2015)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Как должно быть, ниббана это- ?


Я перевел бы "прекращение бывания", или "прекращение бываний".

----------


## Йен

Возможно, для о*быват*еля, *бывание* будет равнозначным существованию, так как *небывание* - это луккутара, тогда как о*быват*ель *бывает* на уровне локия, а локкутара для него пока невидим, недосягаем и вообще не существует )

----------

Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016)

----------


## Raudex

> А на основе вышеописанных пересказов у людей может складываться мнение, что Ниббана - это полное прекращение любого существования


Как бы человек не фантазировал, всё равно он не представит себе существования, иного кроме сансарного, ежели ему захочется перейти в сферу безответных вопросов - то он там всё равно ничего не найдёт, кроме ошибочных сансарных ответов. Зато ваша борьба против анигиляционизма, для искателей ответов на безответное, это прямая дорожка  в этернализм, уж что что, а существование вне сансары  человеку легко и приятно себе представить как некое бытие-плюс, перетащив туда ещё заодно пучок сансарных понятий.
Да конечно по гамбургскому счёту надо искать разумный компромисс и использовать его в переводе, но, по отсутствию такового, понятие "не существование" - явно меньшее зло, это даже не ошибка, это просто аспект требующий пояснений, не более того. И уж никак не повод называть пренебрежительно переводы - пересказами, а цитаты из сутт - перлами.

----------

Балдинг (30.11.2015), Йен (28.11.2015), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016), Сергей Ч (28.11.2015), Яреб (29.11.2015)

----------


## Ассаджи

Когда в тексты добавляются слова от автора, то мне трудно назвать их переводами. Если нужно, могу и такие примеры найти на theravada.ru и привести.

Меня огорчает, когда слова Будды искажаются. И да, я пренебрежительно отношусь к некачественным пересказам слов Будды.

Многие люди, прочитав, что будто бы Будда учил прекращению существования, не станут заниматься буддийской практикой.
А ведь единственный способ основательно разобраться в том, что такое Ниббана, - это достичь её, "пойти и увидеть", как говорил Будда.

Вероятно, кому-то эти пересказы принесли некоторую пользу. Я замечал, что люди благодаря этим пересказам разобрались в некоторых моментах Учения.

Думаю, что низкое качество переводов - естественное явления на данном этапе. До сих пор, из-за наследия Советского Союза, очень мало кто разбирается в пали, и это направление только начинает развиваться. В Китае в свое время первые переводы были весьма приблизительными, да и в Тибете тоже. Хотелось бы, чтобы нам потребовалось меньше пары сотен лет (как в Китае) для того, чтобы выработать терминологию. На мой взгляд, обсуждение без перехода на личности будет этому способствовать.

----------

Ittosai (29.11.2015), Kit (26.01.2016), Tong Po (30.11.2015), Won Soeng (18.01.2016), Ануруддха (28.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (28.11.2015), Дондог (05.08.2016), Йен (28.11.2015), Максим& (28.11.2015), Пема Дролкар (29.11.2015), Сергей Ч (28.11.2015), Фил (03.12.2015)

----------


## Сергей Ч

Наверное любой буддист знает, что "существование" - это процесс функционирования телесных и умственных феноменов (кхандх). Также, все знают, что с прекращением неведения, кхандхи прекращаются (см.Взаимозависимое возникновение). Таким образом, "прекращение существования" - это ничто иное, как прекращение кхандх. ("ниббана без остатка" (анупадисеса-ниббана)).
Если всё так, тогда в чем проблема? Неужели кто-то полагает, что не все буддисты знакомы с основами, или имеют самостные воззрения (мыслят в метафизической плоскости), подразумевая под сущестованием некую сущность, "душу" или "я"? ..)  
К тому же- _"вкратце, эти пять совокупностей привязанности суть дуккха"_.[/I] (с) 




> "И когда дэвы вместе с Индрой, Брахмами и Паджапати, ищут монаха, чей ум таким образом освободился, они не могут определить, что «сознание Татхагаты опирается на это». И почему? Потому Татхагату нельзя отследить даже здесь и сейчас.
> 
> Когда я так говорю и когда я так учу, меня ошибочно, ложно, неправильно, неверно истолковывают некоторые жрецы и отшельники, [которые говорят так]: «Отшельник Готама сбивает с пути. Он провозглашает аннигиляцию, уничтожение, истребление существующего существа». Но я не таков, я не говорю так, поэтому меня ошибочно, ложно, неправильно, неверно истолковывают некоторые жрецы и отшельники, [которые говорят так]: «Отшельник Готама сбивает с пути. Он провозглашает аннигиляцию, уничтожение, истребление существующего существа».
> 
> Как прежде, так и сейчас, монахи, я учу только страданию и прекращению страдания."
> 
> (МН 22)
> 
> theravada.ru


Единственное с чем я согласен, это то, что утверждение "после прекращения существования" (прекращения кхандх) ничего не остается - также есть усложнение неусложняемого.




> "(1) «Друг, с безостаточным угасанием и прекращением шести сфер контакта есть ли что-либо?»
> «Не говори так, друг».
> (2) «С безостаточным угасанием и прекращением шести сфер контакта нет ничего?»
> «Не говори так, друг»."
> 
> Махакоттхита сутта


Речь о шести сферах, которые есть и реальны, в отличие от атмана и подобного.

p.s.  _"прекращение существования"_ может наверное страшить или вызывать смущение только у верящих в "душу" и прочие самости.)

Люди начинают нервничать от идеи, что из-за учения Будды об Анатта, та самость, которая, как они воображают, у них есть, будет разрушена. Будда не был в неведении относительно этого.

Однажды бхиккху спросил его: "Господин, бывает ли, чтобы кто-то терзался, не находя в себе нечто постоянное?"

"Да, бхиккху, бывает", - ответил Будда. - "Некто имеет такой взгляд: "Вселенной является этот Атман, я буду таким после смерти, постоянным, непрестанным, вечным, неизменным, и пребуду таковым всегда". Он слушает Татхагату или его ученика, проповедующих учение, направленное на полное уничтожение всех умозрительных взглядов... направленное на угашение "жажды", направленное на непривязанность, прекращение, Нирвану. Тогда он думает: "Я буду уничтожен, я буду разрушен, меня больше не будет". Так он скорбит, печалится, плачет, стенает, бьет себя в грудь, приходит в замешательство. Так, о бхиккху, бывает, что кто-то терзается, не находя в себе нечто постоянное".

Повсюду Будда говорит: "О бхиккху, эта мысль, что меня может не быть, что я могу не иметь, устрашающа для ненаставленного мирянина". (Валпола Рахула)

С уважением.

----------

Lanky (30.11.2015), Tong Po (30.11.2015), Балдинг (30.11.2015), Жека (28.11.2015), Йен (28.11.2015), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016), Лери (18.01.2016), Максим& (28.11.2015)

----------


## Жека

А вот что такое "бывание" и "воления "? Я русский человек, филолог, профессиональный журналист, и я не понимаю. Кто так говорит вообще? 
Будда говорил на магадхи, простом, доступном людям их низких каст, языке. Он был против объяснения Дхаммы исключительно на высоком санскрите, потому что Дхамма - для всех.
И пока в России не будет нормальной языковой школы - подобные претензии абсолютно бессмысленны. Всяк переводит как умеет. И у всех ещё супер-эго, как же, я самый крутой, я все знаю.

----------

Ho Shim (30.11.2015), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016), Лери (18.01.2016), Максим& (28.11.2015), Мокроусов Вадим (29.11.2015), Руди (28.11.2015), Сергей Ч (28.11.2015)

----------


## Руди

> А вот что такое "бывание" и "воления "? Я русский человек, филолог, профессиональный журналист, и я не понимаю. Кто так говорит вообще? 
> Будда говорил на магадхи, простом, доступном людям их низких каст, языке. Он был против объяснения Дхаммы исключительно на высоком санскрите, потому что Дхамма - для всех.
> И пока в России не будет нормальной языковой школы - подобные претензии абсолютно бессмысленны. Всяк переводит как умеет. И у всех ещё супер-эго, как же, я самый крутой, я все знаю.


Это +  :Smilie:

----------

Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016)

----------


## Raudex

> А вот что такое "бывание" и "воления "? Я русский человек, филолог, профессиональный журналист, и я не понимаю. Кто так говорит вообще? 
> Будда говорил на магадхи, простом, доступном людям их низких каст, языке. Он был против объяснения Дхаммы исключительно на высоком санскрите, потому что Дхамма - для всех.
> И пока в России не будет нормальной языковой школы - подобные претензии абсолютно бессмысленны. Всяк переводит как умеет. И у всех ещё супер-эго, как же, я самый крутой, я все знаю.


я думал что один такой, не понял слово "бывание", стыдливо молчал в этой связи, оказалось не один

----------

Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016), Максим& (28.11.2015)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Наверное любой буддист знает, что "существование" - это процесс функционирования телесных и умственных феноменов (кхандх).


К счастью, как говорил Будда в Ниббана суттах, существует и нечто другое.

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...8.01.than.html
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...8.03.than.html

Наше счастье, что существование не ограничивается пятью кхандхами.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.11.2015), Яреб (29.11.2015)

----------


## Жека

> К счастью, как говорил Будда в Ниббана суттах, существует и нечто другое.
> 
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...8.01.than.html
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...8.03.than.html
> 
> Наше счастье, что существование не ограничивается пятью кхандхами.


Это ваше счастье) Будда никогда не говорил, что есть нечто помимо пяти совокупностей цепляния. Более того - он говорил, что есть ухо и звуки, ум и объекты ума, глаз и формы, тело и прикосновения, язык и вкусы, и если кто-то захочет показать нечто сверх этого, он будет обескуражен, потому что это вне его возможности.
Говорить о Ниббане, где полностью прекращается нама и рупа как о существовании - означает жажду бытия. Этернализм.

----------

Raudex (29.11.2015), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016), Яреб (29.11.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А вот что такое "бывание" и "воления "? Я русский человек, филолог, профессиональный журналист, и я не понимаю. Кто так говорит вообще?


"Бывание" (от "бывать") -- архаичное слово, да. (Толкуется как "приход, посещение"). Изредка встречается и ныне.
"Воление" же -- куда более частое в совр. употреблении.
То и другое проверяется Гуглом. Спорим? : )
Филологу, впрочем, эти слова не должны бы резать никакой орган восприятия. : )
Другое дело, что можно найти им замену, избегая архаики и т.п.




> Будда говорил на магадхи, простом, доступном людям их низких каст, языке. Он был против объяснения Дхаммы исключительно на высоком санскрите, потому что Дхамма - для всех.


При этом Дхамма (как и санскр. Дхарма : ) -- не для всех же, верно? (См. Аячана сутту.)




> И пока в России не будет нормальной языковой школы - подобные претензии абсолютно бессмысленны. Всяк переводит как умеет. И у всех ещё супер-эго, как же, я самый крутой, я все знаю.


В России ныне не готовят, как слышал, даже санскритологов. А уж палиеведов -- вообще... Из них один замечательный Парибок остался, и тот больше читает лекции, чем занимается переводами. И вообще, насколько довелось слышать, ушёл в Дзогчен. %)

Потому всё реально держится на любителях-энтузиастах, безо всяких перспектив касательно переводческих школ по пали.
А уж что касается "кажен -- как умеет", так это всегда было и будет, ибо люди, они -- разные, а не одинаковые. Это уж не говоря о таланте и т.п.
В общем, необходимо время и, соответственно, терпение либо -- дерзание! : )

----------

Ittosai (29.11.2015), Kit (26.01.2016), Raudex (28.11.2015), Tong Po (30.11.2015), Ассаджи (28.11.2015), Балдинг (30.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (28.11.2015), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016), Максим& (28.11.2015), Сергей Ч (28.11.2015)

----------


## Raudex

> Наше счастье, что существование не ограничивается пятью кхандхами.


я так понимаю в данном случае вы использовали понятие существование как универсальное, без каких либо пояснений, но нет ли тут риска, имхо гораздо большего чем в приведённом в вашем эссэ случае, что человек это поймёт в духе этернализма? Ведь он не знает иного существования кроме сансарного? Не искажаете ли вы при этом слова Будды, приписывая существование(бытие/нахождение и прочие обиходные русские слова) Татхагате после смерти?

----------

Tong Po (30.11.2015), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016), Сергей Ч (28.11.2015)

----------


## Жека

Юй Кан, архаика режет слух не потому, что она архаика, а потому что ею прикрывают смысл. Чем бывание лучше существования? И кто скажет, что это единственно правильный вариант? Есть разумный компромисс- оставлять ключевые понятия без перевода, но с пометками. Пали - полисемантичный язык. 
Дхамма открыта для всех, кто желает слышать. Будда говорил, что только три вещи сияют в мире открыто - солнце, луна и учение Пробужденных. Другое дело, что в ней много уровней, но уровень силы, нравственности, например, может быть понятен всем. 
PS: Парибок чуть на фронт не ушёл )) Но это другая история уже.

----------

Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016), Кеин (28.11.2015)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> К счастью, как говорил Будда в Ниббана суттах, существует и нечто другое.
> 
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...8.01.than.html
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...8.03.than.html
> 
> Наше счастье, что существование не ограничивается пятью кхандхами.


Так это о счастье Ниббаны Будда говорит, а ни о _"чём-то ином"_. ) Это не в стиле Будды говорить намеками, или таинственность напускать.. имхо




> В ниббане нет таких вещей как ум или сопутствующие факторы ума, которые имеют место в мире чувств и мире Форм. Естественным образом следует, что ум и материя, принадлежащие 31 сфере существования, полностью отсутствуют в ниббане. Однако некоторые любят заявлять, что после париниббаны Будды и Архаты обретают особый вид ума и материи в ниббане. Такое чрезмерное умствование характерно для тех, кто не может отпустить своё эго.
> На этот счёт один учёный Саядо сказал, что если в ниббане есть особый вид ума и материи, то там также должен быть особый вид перерождений, который порождает особые виды старости, болезней, смерти, а эти в свою очередь являются причиной особых видов страданий, стенаний, печали, отчаяния и боли. Когда учения ясным образом говорят о прекращении, не надо пытаться заглядывать ещё дальше и формулировать идею об особом виде сущестования. Прекращение указывает на ничто иное как на «ничто». Ниббана, которая не связана с умом и материей, не может быть связана ни с этим миром, ни с другими мирами.
> 
> Махаси Саядо

----------

Жека (28.11.2015), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016)

----------


## Raudex

> Юй Кан, архаика режет слух не потому, что она архаика, а потому что ею прикрывают смысл.


ну иногда архаичное словцо заставляется чуть углубиться в предмет описывемого, не самая плохая уловка


> Чем бывание лучше существования? И кто скажет, что это единственно правильный вариант? Есть разумный компромисс- оставлять ключевые понятия без перевода, но с пометками.


Sādhu!!!

----------

Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016)

----------


## Raudex

> Так это о счастье Ниббаны Будда говорит, а ни о _"чём-то ином"_. ) Это не в стиле Будды говорить намеками, или таинственность напускать.. имхо


ну  по сути он сказал "есть место где ничо нет", ну а как он ещё скажет о Ниббане, кроме как о чём то существующем, учитывая что "есть", в понимании непросветлённой аудитории - сансарная категория.

----------

Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016), Сергей Ч (28.11.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, архаика режет слух не потому, что она архаика, а потому что ею прикрывают смысл. Чем бывание лучше существования? И кто скажет, что это единственно правильный вариант? Есть разумный компромисс- оставлять ключевые понятия без перевода, но с пометками. Пали - полисемантичный язык. 
> Дхамма открыта для всех, кто желает слышать. Будда говорил, что только три вещи сияют в мире открыто - солнце, луна и учение Пробужденных. Другое дело, что в ней много уровней, но уровень силы, нравственности, например, может быть понятен всем.


Жень, да никто ж спецом ничего в суттах не прикрывает. Просто не всем дано т.н. чувство слова, потому так и выходит...

А так -- есть же всегда контекст, правда? И есть опыт работы с подобными текстами (суттами).
Есть, наконец, словари, сетевые, в т.ч.
А других учить переводить -- только время терять, в общем случае.
Можешь сделать лучше? Сделай! : ) Чтоб потом получить претензии по полной, вплоть до самых несуразных. : ))
Оно ж и привязанность ко "мне/моё" ослабляет. : )
Попробуйте?

А Дхамма всё-таки не для всех, а для не-мно-гих. Де-факто...

----------


## Ассаджи

> я так понимаю в данном случае вы использовали понятие существование как универсальное, без каких либо пояснений, но нет ли тут риска, имхо гораздо большего чем в приведённом в вашем эссэ случае, что человек это поймёт в духе этернализма?


Что Будда сказал, то я и передаю:

"Atthi bhikkave, tadāyatanaṃ, ...
"Есть, монахи, такая сфера ...

"Atthi bhikkhave, ajātaṃ ...
"Есть, монахи, нерожденное ...

В пали различаются два вида бытия: "есть, существует" (аттхи) и "бывает" (бхавати).
С этим и связаны трудности перевода на английский, поскольку в английском нет ничего подобного. Бхиккху Бодхи в итоге отказался от варианта "becoming" для "бхава", и я его понимаю.




> Ведь он не знает иного существования кроме сансарного? Не искажаете ли вы при этом слова Будды, приписывая существование Татхагате после смерти?


Я ничего не говорю о Татхагате после смерти.
Суть тут простая, и на мой взгляд, понятная, - попросту говоря, "счастье есть". Будда достаточно подробно объясняет, что это нечто совсем другое, не сводимое к нашим привычным представлениям.

----------

Ittosai (29.11.2015), Kit (26.01.2016), Tong Po (30.11.2015), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016), Сергей Ч (28.11.2015)

----------


## Жека

> ну  по сути он сказал "есть место где ничо нет", ну а как он ещё скажет о Ниббане, кроме как о чём то существующем, учитывая что "есть", в понимании непросветлённой аудитории - сансарная категория.


Бханте Пемасири однажды сказал про эту цитату, что мало кто хотел бы даже из буддистов оказаться в таком месте, где нет ни солнца, ни Луны, ни света звёзд, ни самой пустоты... Ни прихода, ни ухода... Нам на самом деле очень нравятся и звезды, и Луна  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016), Сергей Ч (28.11.2015)

----------


## Алексей А

> Я лично не вижу серьёзной проблемы


Из формулировки "Ниббана - это прекращение существования" можно сделать неправильные выводы:
- ниббана наступает после смерти, т.к. скандхи сейчас существуют, и несуществовать они смогут только после смерти
- ниббана = несуществование

"Бхаваниродха" в каноне переводится как прекращение десятого звена 12-звенной цепи "бхава"-становление(так оно переводится в том числе на theravada.ru). Становление - это следующее существование, будущие 5 скандх.
Из такой формулировки следуют уже другие выводы:
- ниббана реализуется в этой жизни, как прекращение 12-звенной цепи и нового рождения
- тут ничего не говорится о посмертном состоянии

----------

Tong Po (30.11.2015), Ассаджи (28.11.2015), Балдинг (30.11.2015), Кеин (29.11.2015)

----------


## Йен

> Так это о счастье Ниббаны Будда говорит, а ни о _"чём-то ином"_. ) Это не в стиле Будды говорить намеками, или таинственность напускать.. имхо


Тханиссаро Бхиккху там пишет о "unestablished consciousness" - сознании без опоры )

"The second point is that nirvana, from the very beginning, was realized through unestablished consciousness — one that doesn't come or go or stay in place. There's no way that anything unestablished can get stuck anywhere at all, for it's not only non-localized but also undefined."

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.11.2015)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> ну  по сути он сказал "есть место где ничо нет", ну а как он ещё скажет о Ниббане, кроме как о чём то существующем, учитывая что "есть", в понимании непросветлённой аудитории - сансарная категория.


Да, ради нас, непросветленных, Будда использовал различные метафоры, позволящие приблизиться хотябы к концептуальному пониманию Третьей Благородной Истины..)
И вот ещё что я подумал..  утверждение _"ниббана - это прекращение существование"_, без правильного толкования, действительно может несколько исказить смысл ниббаны- как необусловленной дхаммы, которая нерожденная, невозникшая и есть всегда. Она не вызывается, не порождается прекращением существования. 




> Нирвана не является ни следствием, ни результатом чего бы то ни было. Если бы она была следствием, то была бы следствием, произведенным некоторой причиной. Это было бы самкхата, "произведенное" и "обусловленное". Нирвана не является ни причиной, ни следствием. Она превыше причины и следствия. Истина не является ни результатом, ни следствием. Она не является порожденной, как мистические, духовные, умственные состояния, такие как дхьяна или самадхи. ИСТИНА ЕСТЬ. НИРВАНА ЕСТЬ. Единственное, что вы можете сделать, это узреть ее, постичь ее. Существует путь, ведущий к постижению Нирваны. Но Нирвана не является результатом этого пути. Тропа может привести вас к горе, но гора не является ни результатом, ни следствием тропы. Вы можете видеть свет, но свет не является результатом вашего зрения.
> 
> Дост.Валпола Рахула


Но с другой стороны, прекращение (Ниродха) дуккха и есть Ниббана..

----------

Anagārika Virāgānanda (05.12.2017), Tong Po (30.11.2015), Ассаджи (28.11.2015), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016), Кеин (29.11.2015)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Тханиссаро Бхиккху там пишет о "unestablished consciousness" - сознании без опоры )
> 
> "The second point is that nirvana, from the very beginning, was realized through unestablished consciousness — one that doesn't come or go or stay in place. There's no way that anything unestablished can get stuck anywhere at all, for it's not only non-localized but also undefined."


Ну естественно, Ниббна то ведь сознанием постигается, больше нечем.) Выше я приводил цитату из Алагаддупама сутты, там говорится: 

_"когда дэвы вместе с Индрой, Брахмами и Паджапати, ищут монаха, чей ум таким образом освободился, они не могут определить, что «сознание Татхагаты опирается на это». И почему? Потому Татхагату нельзя отследить даже здесь и сейчас."_

По словам Бхиккху Бодхи, Канонические Комментарии этот момент  объясняют так, что боги не могут найти опору сознания Татхагаты, поскольку все моменты сознания араханта имеют своим объектом ниббану, которую не могут видеть непросветлённые существа.

----------

Ассаджи (28.11.2015), Балдинг (30.11.2015), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016)

----------


## Raudex

> Я ничего не говорю о Татхагате после смерти.
> Суть тут простая, и на мой взгляд, понятная, - попросту говоря, "счастье есть". Будда достаточно подробно объясняет, что это нечто совсем другое, не сводимое к нашим привычным представлениям.


про разницу терминов я понял, но вы по сути предложили два слова (существовать (для аттхи) и бывать (для бхавы)) которые если осмысливать обычному русскому человеку - чистые синонимы,  и значат сансарное бытие, другого мы не знаем. В этой связи вы заявляете 


> Наше счастье, что существование не ограничивается пятью кхандхами


 и я догадываюсь о том что вы имели в виду аттхи, только изучив вашу внутреннюю терминологию (ну и глянув походу оригинал).вне контекста, без соответствующих объявлений о терминах "существование" русский человек поймёт как сансарное бытие, равно как и ваше экзотическое "бывание".
А Также в этой же связи вы можете привести пример где SV не делает различий и передаёт "аттхи" и "бхаву" одним и тем же словом? Допустим "существованием" он называет "бхаву". Вот такой у него переводческий континуум. Есть ли места где "сущесвованием" он называет также аттхи?

----------

Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016), Сергей Ч (28.11.2015)

----------


## Raudex

> "Бхаваниродха" в каноне переводится как прекращение десятого звена 12-звенной цепи "бхава"-становление(так оно переводится в том числе на theravada.ru). Становление - это следующее существование, будущие 5 скандх.


SV мне сказал что в бытность глобальной заменой менял "становление" на "сущесвование", возможно до сайта просто не дошли руки.

----------


## Ассаджи

> "Бхаваниродха" в каноне переводится как прекращение десятого звена 12-звенной цепи "бхава"-становление(так оно переводится в том числе на theravada.ru). Становление - это следующее существование, будущие 5 скандх.


Да, на theravada.ru порой используется перевод "становление". Иногда в одной и той же сутте используются два варианта: "становление" и "существование".




> Знание «Рождение имеет становление своим условием»...
> Знание «Существование имеет цепляние своим условием»...


http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...u-sutta-sv.htm

Видимо, переход от "становления" к "существованию" еще в процессе.

"Становление", на мой взгляд, неудачная калька английского "becoming".

Речь ведь идет о следующих одна за другой жизнях, как говорится, например, в Ратана сутте:

232. Ye ariyasaccāni vibhāvayanti
Gambhīrapaññena sudesitāni
Kiñcāpi te honti bhusappamattā
Na te bhavaṃ aṭṭhamaṃ ādiyanti,
Idampi saṅghe ratanaṃ paṇītaṃ
Etena saccena suvatthi hotu.

Those who have seen clearly the noble truths
well-taught by the one of deep discernment —
regardless of what [later] might make them heedless —
will come to no eighth state of becoming.[2]
This, too, is an exquisite treasure in the Sangha.
By this truth may there be well-being.

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...2.01.than.html

"Становление" - лишь отчасти созвучный термин из древнегреческой философии:
http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/enc_p...9D%D0%98%D0%95

А "существование" не означает конкретной жизни от рождения до смерти.
http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/es/55...BD%D0%B8%D0%B5

----------


## Йен

> Ну естественно, Ниббна то ведь сознанием постигается, больше нечем.)


 Не уверен, если ниббана  - это прекращение сознания )




> «Друг, что можно познать чистым сознанием ума, отделённым от пяти органов чувств?»
> «Друг, чистым сознанием ума, отделённым от пяти органов чувств, можно познать сферу безграничного пространства как «безграничное пространство», сферу безграничного сознания можно познать как «безграничное сознание», сферу отсутствия всего можно познать как «здесь ничего нет». 
> *Махаведалла сутта*

----------


## Raudex

> Бханте Пемасири однажды сказал про эту цитату, что мало кто хотел бы даже из буддистов оказаться в таком месте, где нет ни солнца, ни Луны, ни света звёзд, ни самой пустоты... Ни прихода, ни ухода... Нам на самом деле очень нравятся и звезды, и Луна


я хотел бы) мне нравится атеистическая смерть, но я боюсь там не всё так просто

----------

Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016), Эделизи (28.11.2015)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Не уверен, если ниббана  - это прекращение сознания )


Ну есть же две формы Ниббаны. ) "Ниббана с остатком" и "ниббана без остатка".
Как я это пониманию, можно взять в пример огонь - познание того, что огонь горит за счет дров, и что если не подкладывать новых, то он непременно потухнет  -- ниббана с остатком; а когда огонь погас, т.к. прекращена подача топлива - ниббана без остатка. 

Вот ещё есть отличная статья Тханиссаро Бхикху:

Глагол для слова "нирвана"

----------

Йен (28.11.2015), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016)

----------


## Жека

> я хотел бы) мне нравится атеистическая смерть, но я боюсь там не всё так просто


Я не особо беспокоюсь на этот счёт. Если не будет новых рождений (а, соответственно, смертей, болезней, неприятных контактов, душевных метаний, необходимости добывать кусок хлеба и тд) - то чего ещё желать? А думать, будет там что-то или нет, какая разница? Страданий не будет. И бываний)

----------

Raudex (28.11.2015), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016)

----------


## Ассаджи

> про разницу терминов я понял, но вы по сути предложили два слова (существовать (для аттхи) и бывать (для бхавы)) которые если осмысливать обычному русскому человеку - чистые синонимы,  и значат сансарное бытие, другого мы не знаем. В этой связи вы заявляете  и я догадываюсь о том что вы имели в виду аттхи, только изучив вашу внутреннюю терминологию (ну и глянув походу оригинал).вне контекста, без соответствующих объявлений о терминах "существование" русский человек поймёт как сансарное бытие, равно как и ваше экзотическое "бывание".


"Бывание" не моё. Еще Герасимов перевел этот термин с английского как "бывание" в сутте "Змея":

Yo nājjhagamā bhavesu sāraṃ, vicinaṃ pupphamiva udumbaresu;
So bhikkhu jahāti orapāraṃ, urago jiṇṇamivattacaṃ purāṇaṃ.

5. Кто постиг, что нет неизменной сущности в этом бывании, как нет цветов на фиговой пальме, тот монах забудет оба берега, как змея навсегда бросает свою изношенную кожу.

http://dhamma.ru/canon/kn/snp/sut_nip.htm#_Toc484786502
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...9&postcount=17




> А Также в этой же связи вы можете привести пример где SV не делает различий и передаёт "аттхи" и "бхаву" одним и тем же словом? Допустим "существованием" он называет "бхаву". Вот такой у него переводческий континуум. Есть ли места где "сущесвованием" он называет также аттхи?


Да, нашел такое:

"В целом, Каччаяна, этот мир зиждется на противоположных [воззрениях] о существовании и несуществовании."

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

Raudex (28.11.2015), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это небесполезно всё ж, по крайней мере в таких обсуждениях ясно видно, когда у него есть аргументы и какого они уровня, а когда он просто упрямничает.


Да не в упрямстве дело... А в ревности, закрывающий уши для слышания аргументов.




> с этого бы и начать данную тему, но был выбран иной вектор.


Да ничего особенного Ассаджи не сказал, изложив свои претензии. Неправильные/неточные по сути (а не по форме, подчёркнуто осуждающей)? Ну и поправьте, игноря форму... И тогда будет (может быть) продуктивно. Разве нет?

----------

Ассаджи (28.11.2015)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Не уверен, если ниббана  - это прекращение сознания )


Есть ведь Ниббана, достигаемая при жизни.

----------

Йен (28.11.2015), Сергей Ч (28.11.2015)

----------


## Raudex

> "Бывание" не моё. Еще Герасимов перевел этот термин с английского как "бывание" в сутте "Змея":


ок, "Ваше с Герасимовым" ))))


> "В целом, Каччаяна, этот мир зиждется на противоположных [воззрениях] о существовании и несуществовании."
> 
> http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm


Принимаю как весомый аргумент, если есть ещё подобное - давайте тоже. C этого имхо и стоило начинать, ведь спор насчёт "бхава" - "сушествование" или "бывание", ну, согласитесь, чистая вкусовщина в отношении терминов.
А теперь неплохо б поговорить чем б.Бодхи обосновывает такое своё заявление. Я имею в виду приведённое выше рассуждение о "бхаве". Согласно словарям аттхи и бхавати - синонимы, be,exist

----------

Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016), Сергей Ч (28.11.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

По мне, идеальный вариант суждений о Татхагате после смерти -- "ни существует, ни не-существует, ни существует и не-существует". : )
И пойди его найди... Хотя, опять же, кто рискнёт сказать, что _такое_ понятно всем или хотя бы большинству?

----------

Ассаджи (28.11.2015), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016)

----------


## Ассаджи

> А теперь неплохо б поговорить чем б.Бодхи обосновывает такое своё заявление. Я имею в виду приведённое выше рассуждение о "бхаве". Согласно словарям аттхи и бхавати - синонимы, be,exist


Я не встречал такоих обоснований со стороны Бхиккху Бодхи. Обоснования других людей можно найти в теме:
http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php/topic,710.0.html
и в сообщении досточимого Суджато, где он ссылается на вышеупомянутую Ратана сутту: 

"Bhava means basically 'plane of rebirth'. It is countable (na te bhava.m a.t.thama.m aadiyanti, Ratanasutta; notice the connection here between bhava and the verb aadiyati, obviously related to the upaadaanapaccayaa bhavo link of PS), so neither 'being' nor 'becoming' is really usable. Only 'existence' really works, although we might also use 'life' (as in, 'in my past life i was born as Cleopatra...')."

http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?top...sg1830#msg1830

----------


## Raudex

> Принимаю как весомый аргумент, если есть ещё подобное - давайте тоже


*Стоп, не принимаю!!!* Да в Каччанаготта сутте "atthi" перрведено как "existence"? но  есть, навскидку, как минимум ещё одно место где Б.Бодхи переводит и бхаву как existence тоже. Какие тогда претензии к SV?

----------

Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016)

----------


## Жека

> Бывали и перекосы. Сейчас мне остается удивляться терпению участников.
> Диктатура, что сказать )


Забавно, что немногочисленные люди, которые хотят "угаснуть" (русскоязычные тхеравадины) умудрились так переругаться друг с другом, что в итоге не способны не только вместе что-то создать полезное для всех, но и находиться на одном ресурсе) 
Ох, Мара, силён, негодяй...

----------

Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016), Пема Ванчук (01.12.2015), Пема Дролкар (30.11.2015), Читтадхаммо (29.11.2015)

----------


## Raudex

> Я не встречал такоих обоснований со стороны Бхиккху Бодхи.


ну вы же приводите


> Досточтимый Бхиккху Бодхи пишет:
>  ""Bhava," however, is not "existence" in the sense of the most universal ontological category бла бла бла

----------


## Ассаджи

Да, это объяснение значения есть, но без обоснований.

----------


## Raudex

> Да, это объяснение значения есть, но без обоснований.


Тогда бы не мешало б ваше эссэ направить самому б.Бо (заодно и его переводы обозвать пересказами, а цитаты перлами  :Wink: , посмотрим как отреагирует, наверняка одобрит такой тон), а здесь вопрос закрыть до выяснения, так как всё остальное - вкусовщина, вопрос терминов и прочие мелочи.

----------

Амв (29.11.2015), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016)

----------


## Raudex

> Забавно, что немногочисленные люди, которые хотят "угаснуть" (русскоязычные тхеравадины) умудрились так переругаться друг с другом, что в итоге не способны не только вместе что-то создать полезное для всех, но и находиться на одном ресурсе) 
> Ох, Мара, силён, негодяй...


Тем приятнее потом как следует угаснуть)))

----------

Жека (28.11.2015), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (29.11.2015), Читтадхаммо (29.11.2015)

----------


## Ассаджи

> *Стоп, не принимаю!!!* Да в Каччанаготта сутте "atthi" перрведено как "existence"? но  есть, навскидку, как минимум ещё одно место где Б.Бодхи также переводит и бхаву как existence тоже. Какие тогда претензии к SV?


Моя цель - не претензии к SV. Для меня важно сообщить людям о том, что данные пересказы зачастую вводят в заблуждение.
Жутковато видеть, что люди на многих форумах воспроизводят эти заблуждения о том, что Будда будто бы учил прекращению существования.

А причины этого понятны, закономерны, и я никого не обвиняю. Ясно, что переводы с английского, с однозначными кальками терминов, без особой сверки с оригиналом, неизбежно оказываются полны неточностей. Хотелось бы, конечно, чтобы делались более качественные переводы, с палийского оригинала. Тем более что русский гораздо ближе к пали, чем английский, и можно подобрать лучшие соответствия.

Может, и я еще поперевожу. Правда, чуть отвык от русского, нужна будет редактура.
Вообще я считаю, что при переводе нужна редактура другого человека, независимый взгляд кого-то, тоже знающего язык.

----------

Kit (26.01.2016), Пема Ванчук (01.12.2015), Пема Дролкар (30.11.2015), Юй Кан (28.11.2015)

----------


## Жека

> Не приятнее потом как следует угаснуть)))


 :Big Grin:

----------


## Ассаджи

> Тогда бы не мешало б ваше эссэ ваше направить самому б.Бо (заодно и его переводы обозвать пересказами, а цитаты перлами , посмотрим как отреагирует, наверняка одобрит такой тон), а здесь вопрос закрыть до выяснения, так как всё прочее - вкусовщина, вопрос терминов и прочие мелочи.


У досточтимого Бхиккху Бодхи прекрасные переводы. Слово "existence" в английском вполне может иметь смысл конкретной жизни от рождения до смерти. И он ничего не добавляет от себя в перевод.

----------


## Raudex

> У досточтимого Бхиккху Бодхи прекрасные переводы. Слово "existence" в английском вполне может иметь смысл конкретной жизни от рождения до смерти.


....равно как и прямой его перевод на русский, а именно слово "существование" также вполне может иметь смысл конкретной жизни от рождения до смерти.

----------

Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Может, и я еще поперевожу. Правда, чуть отвык от русского, нужна будет редактура.
> Вообще я считаю, что при переводе нужна редактура другого человека, независимый взгляд кого-то, тоже знающего язык.


В идеале -- да: один (кач-но знающий язык оригинала и спец. термины) делает дотошный подстрочник, а второй -- лит. редакцию перевода.
Такая ситуация -- великое счастье, как по мне! : ) 
Довелось как-то года полтора переводить с одной очень китаизированной : ) девушкой жутко "тёмный" и траченный временем будд. апокриф с вэньяня... Печально, что девушка, аккурат в середине черновика перевода, потеряла к нему интерес. %)

----------

Ассаджи (28.11.2015)

----------


## Raudex

> Моя цель - не претензии к SV. Для меня важно сообщить людям о том, что данные пересказы зачастую вводят в заблуждение.


Показалось что цель была - именно предъявить, пнуть, если я ошибся - ну простите, не телепат, вот только не мне одному показалось


> Жутковато видеть, что люди на многих форумах воспроизводят эти заблуждения о том, что Будда будто бы учил прекращению существования.


верно, Будда не учил прекращению existence, он учил прекращению existence

----------

Ассаджи (28.11.2015), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016), Мокроусов Вадим (29.11.2015)

----------


## Йен

> Ну есть же две формы Ниббаны. ) "Ниббана с остатком" и "ниббана без остатка".


 Да, при ниббане с остатком возникает (и исчезает) неустановленное сознание, оно из момента в момент постигает ниббану,  когда наступает смерть - прекращение кхандх, это сознание тоже прекращается, как и осознавание ниббаны, при этом - это тоже называется ниббаной, без остатка, но связи уже нет, так как остатков - восприятия и сознания нет. Вот и попробуй такую загогулину понять умом ))

----------


## Ассаджи

> ....равно как и прямой его перевод на русский, а именно слово "существование" также вполне может иметь смысл конкретной жизни от рождения до смерти.


Бывает и так, особенно в переводах с английского.

----------


## Юй Кан

> верно, Будда не учил прекращению existence, он учил прекращению existence


Точнее, Будда учил экзистенсу прекращения! : ))

----------

Ассаджи (28.11.2015), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016), Пема Дролкар (01.12.2015)

----------


## Vladiimir

> ... Б.Бодхи переводит ... бхаву как existence ...


Bhikkhu Bodhi: 


> Unfortunately, _atthita_ and _bhava_ both had to be rendered by "existence," which obscures the fact that in Pali they are derived from different roots. While _atthita_ is the notion of existence in the abstract, _bhava_ is concrete individual existence in one or another of the three realms. For the sake of marking the difference, _bhava_ might have been rendered "being," but this English word is too likely to suggest "Being," the absolute object of philosophical speculation. It does not sufficiently convey the sense of concreteness intrinsic to _bhava_.

----------

Raudex (29.11.2015), Ассаджи (29.11.2015)

----------


## Руди

> По мне, идеальный вариант суждений о Татхагате после смерти -- "ни существует, ни не-существует, ни существует и не-существует". : )
> И пойди его найди... Хотя, опять же, кто рискнёт сказать, что _такое_ понятно всем или хотя бы большинству?


Был аскет времен Будды,который так же говорил примерно :Smilie: 
"ни существует ни не-существует, ни существует=не существует,ни не существует,ни не,отрицание отрицания,ни не существует=существует,то есть цепляние к существованию
ни существует и не-существует ни существует=не существует,и не существует=не существует,уничтожение по сути то дела,В целом воззрения противоположностей,то же самое что Татхагата немножко существует,но в целом и не существует  :Smilie: 

Когда возникает то,возникает и это,когда то прекращается,прекращается и это,ниббана,мир  :Smilie:

----------


## Руди

Какие бы дуальные воззрения не были придуманы нами,хоть ни не существует,ни не бывает,ни бывает,ни прибывает,они связаны с цеплянием,их можно и нужно анализировать,безличны все 6 сфер,непостоянны все 6 сфер,подвержены прекращению все 6 сфер,танха ведет к бхава,нет танха,все гуд,нерушимое и бессмертное состояние

----------


## Руди

> Да, при ниббане с остатком возникает (и исчезает) неустановленное сознание, оно из момента в момент постигает ниббану,  когда наступает смерть - прекращение кхандх, это сознание тоже прекращается, как и осознавание ниббаны, при этом - это тоже называется ниббаной, без остатка, но связи уже нет, так как остатков - восприятия и сознания нет. Вот и попробуй такую загогулину понять умом ))


Он распознает мудростью,распознает прекращение влечений,ниббана=неизменное состояние,нет ни движения,ни покой,уничтожены все способы описания,в какой бы момент мы,сансарические жители не подумали о Татхагатах,архатах,пачеккабуддах,для нас они будут таковыми,неизменными,ну то есть не Татхагаты неизменны,а то чего они достигли неизменно,не подвласно времени,опыт одного и того же,все явления уничтожены

----------


## Raudex

> Bhikkhu Bodhi:....


Ну ровно тоже самое можно сказать и про русский перевод, существование и бытие, нет внятного термина передающего нужный оттенок смысла, и быть не может, потому что культура такая, если только его нарочно не выдумать, и не устроить критическую переработку всей массы перевода, где придётся выверять не только каждое вхождение atthi и bhavati, но также их многочисленные производные, что конечно работа совсем иного уровня серьёзности.
Имеем вы итоге что да, слова разные, но б,Бо компромисс прощается, а перевод его перевода, обзывается пересказом.
Собственно всё уже сказано по нескольку раз и читателям темы ясна картина.

----------

Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Ну ровно тоже самое можно сказать и про русский перевод, существование и бытие, нет внятного термина передающего нужный оттенок смысла, и быть не может, потому что культура такая, если только его нарочно не выдумать, и не устроить критическую переработку всей массы перевода, где придётся выверять не только каждое вхождение atthi и bhavati, но также их многочисленные производные, что конечно работа совсем иного уровня серьёзности.
> Имеем вы итоге что да, слова разные, но б,Бо компромисс прощается, а перевод его перевода, обзывается пересказом.
> Собственно всё уже сказано по нескольку раз и читателям темы ясна картина.


Ну я-то с этим и не спорю как раз. Просто привел цитату с объяснением Бхиккху Бодхи касательно значения слов и выбора вариантов для перевода. 

Вообще же,  по моему мнению, если переводишь чей-то конкретный перевод, то и нужно переводить так, как перевел автор, не "улучшая" исходный (т.е. подвергаемый переводу) текст, а наоборот, стараясь, по возможности, передать его особенности.

----------

Raudex (29.11.2015), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016)

----------


## Raudex

> Ну я-то с этим и не спорю как раз. Просто привел цитату с объяснением Бхиккху Бодхи касательно значения слов и выбора вариантов для перевода. 
> 
> Вообще же,  по моему мнению, если переводишь чей-то конкретный перевод, то и нужно переводить так, как перевел автор, не "улучшая" исходный (т.е. подвергаемый переводу) текст, а наоборот, стараясь, по возможности, передать его особенности.


я с этим не вполне согласен, имхо, если есть возможность реально улучшить, то почему бы так не сделать, хотя бы посредством комментариев переводчика, в то же время ваш вариант - это вполне себе ясная последовательная позиция, и SV её придерживается твёрдо.

----------

Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Имеем вы итоге что да, слова разные, но б,Бо компромисс прощается


Благодаря вам я задумался о том, почему же из переводов Бхиккху Бодхи не делают вывода, что Будда учит прекращению любого существования.

Бхиккху Бодхи в своих статьях и примечаниях к переводам тщательно разъясняет, что имеется в виду.

Is Nibbana mere annihilation? - by Bhikkhu Bodhi
http://www.beyondthenet.net/dhamma/nibbanaAnni.htm

State of an Arahant after passing away – by Bhikkhu Bodhi
http://www.beyondthenet.net/dhamma/nibbanaState.htm

Nibbana is an existing reality - by Bhikkhu Bodhi
http://www.beyondthenet.net/dhamma/nibbanaReal.htm

А читатели пересказов на theravada.ru в поисках ответа на дополнительные вопросы находят выдумки наподобие:

"Ниродха-самапатти в суттах обозначается как наивысшее счастье"

"монахи Кимбила и Нандия называют ниродха-самапатти «уничтожением загрязнений»  (то есть, по сути, ниббаной)."

"состояние ниродха-самапатти равно состоянию ниббаны после смерти архата (XXIII, 30; 52; )"

http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Glossar...-samapatti.htm

Такие высказывания звучат убедительно, и читателям сложно их проверить. 

Мы с SV (Зомом) давно обсуждали эти вопросы, но без толку:
http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?top...sg7622#msg7622

Видимо, читатели русских пересказов сутт в результате чтения дополнительных объяснений приходят к ложным выводам.

Ведь, например, от ошибочного отождествления "ниродха-самапатти" и Ниббаны, приводимого на сайте theravada.ru, можно перейти к ошибочному представлению о том, что достижение Ниббаны - это непременно "прекращение всякого восприятия и ума". А отсюда рукой подать до представления о Ниббане как о неком прекращении существования в онтологическом смысле.

Складывается сложная и убедительная система заблуждений, из которой трудно выпутаться.

----------

Ittosai (29.11.2015), Kit (26.01.2016), Балдинг (30.11.2015), Максим& (05.08.2016), Юй Кан (30.11.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

Просто напомню о существовании : ) краткой, но очень содержательной обзорной статьи А. В. Парибка "ОТРИЦАТЕЛЬНАЯ КВАЛИФИКАЦИЯ НИРВАНЫ В РАННИХ ПАЛИЙСКИХ ТЕКСТАХ".

Фрагмент:

Выражение nibbanam paramam sukham можно перевести не только «нирвана — высшее счастье», как обычно делается, но и «высшее счастье — нирвана», ибо в стихах порядок слов свободен. Кроме того, при обоих прочтениях следует учесть по две трактовки субъекта и предиката: либо как чего-то эмпирически известного, либо как понятия. [3] Но «высшее счастье» не может быть эмпирически известно: требуется доказательство, что это счастье — высшее. Зато «нирвана» в данном высказывании может означать и эмпирический факт, и абстрактное представление. Для небуддистов реализуются обе эти возможности. Например, страдающий от недуга стремится к его нирване, (еще) не данной в опыте. Магандия же (см. выше) уже имеет опыт этой нирваны. В ситуации смены нежелательного состояния иным, предпочитаемым, выделимы два аспекта. Первый из них негативный и эмпирический: прекращение нежелательного, и он Буддой признается. Второй — позитивный, но он представляет собою домысел: недоказуемое убеждение, что-де итоговое состояние есть нечто само по себе лучшее, иными словами, высшее счастье. С этим Будда уже не согласен. Но есть и еще одна разница между буддийским и добуддийским подходами. В первом негативном аспекте нирвана понималась небуддистами непременно как прекращение нежелательного готового, ставшего состояния, а Будда в своей первой лекции [4] предложил понимать ее как отбрасывание причин такого состояния. С учетом сказанного самыми правдоподобными трактовкой и комментарием положения «nibbanam paramam sukham» будет следующее: негативно определенное стремление избавиться от чего-то (прийти к нирване того, от чего избавляешься) и позитивное определенное стремление достичь чего-то самоценного (высшего блага) суть разные описания одного и того же. Если же некто считает, что осуществления этих стремлений суть разные положения дел, то такой человек добавляет к реальной избавленности от неудобств свои домыслы, вследствие чего принимает итоговое состояние за эталонное.

----------

Shus (29.11.2015), Балдинг (30.11.2015), Кеин (29.11.2015)

----------


## Ассаджи

Почему-то мои слова были восприняты как личная критика одного из авторов пересказов. 
Я с самого начала говорил об "авторах пересказов", а не об одном авторе.

Если бы речь шла об одном человеке, то дело легче было бы исправить. А так оказывается, что и другие авторы тоже следуют этой тенденции. 

Больше того, я замечаю, что и представители других буддийских течений перенимают эти заблуждения. Так что дело в запущенном состоянии, и эти вопросы не прояснятся одномоментно.

Люди любых верований, естественно, хотят прочитать слова Будды, наталкиваются на пересказы theravada.ru , - и потом распространяют такое представление об Учении на всевозможных религиозных ресурсах. Последствия придется еще долго разгребать.

----------

Kit (26.01.2016)

----------


## Жека

Каждый понимает Дхамму в силу своих склонностей, особенностей характера и кармы. Называть нечто заблуждением означает декларацию об отсутствии этих заблуждений у себя самого. Я бы напомнила о том, что надо трезво оценивать ситуацию и не считать, что "Будда учил этому", "Будда говорил то и то", словно мы стояли в расстоянии одного метра от него при этом.
Любое понимание Ниббаны у путтуджанина - концептуально и связано с килесами. Считать, что в Ниббане продолжает существовать некое тонкое сознание - это такие же личные концепции. Видите ли, огонь продолжает тлеть в неком вечном мистическом качестве. Ок, эта версия может иметь место, но кто скажет, что это правильно?
Сергей переводит много текстов, не идеально, конечно, но без него кто это будет делать? Я не могу по определенным причинам пока. Вы, наверное, тоже очень заняты, судя по тому, что Дхамма ру не обновляется годами. 
Пусть тогда не будет вообще ничего, так?

----------

Raudex (29.11.2015), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016)

----------


## Raudex

> Ведь, например, от ошибочного отождествления "ниродха-самапатти" и Ниббаны, приводимого на сайте theravada.ru, можно перейти к ошибочному представлению о том, что достижение Ниббаны - это непременно "прекращение всякого восприятия и ума". А отсюда рукой подать до представления о Ниббане как о неком прекращении существования в онтологическом смысле.


Знаете, копья по поводу ниродхи-самапатти ломают уже давненько, и вы меня не спровоцируете на очередной раунд, по той простой причине что я вообще не считаю это понятие чем то важным и значительным лично для себя, как и прочие детали высочайших медитативных достижений. На мою картину мира ниродха самапати вот почему то никак не влияет.

----------

Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016)

----------


## Raudex

> Почему-то мои слова были восприняты как личная критика одного из авторов пересказов. 
> Я с самого начала говорил об "авторах пересказов", а не об одном авторе.
> 
> Если бы речь шла об одном человеке, то дело легче было бы исправить. А так оказывается, что и другие авторы тоже следуют этой тенденции. 
> 
> Больше того, я замечаю, что и представители других буддийских течений перенимают эти заблуждения. Так что дело в запущенном состоянии, и эти вопросы не прояснятся одномоментно.
> 
> Люди любых верований, естественно, хотят прочитать слова Будды, наталкиваются на пересказы theravada.ru , - и потом распространяют такое представление об Учении на всевозможных религиозных ресурсах. Последствия придется еще долго разгребать.


Вы уже в который раз тут проталкиваете идею, что очень беспокоитесь о людях впавших в аннигилизм, хотя вам ясно дали понять что, в "atthi" смысле, никто и нас, в том числе автор переводов, не проповедуют небытие, только разрушение бхавы. И аргумент у вас - использование определённых русских слов, хотя вами опять таки уже было сказано не раз, что любой выбор слова будет неточен.
Лично я объясняю для себя это ваше рвение в данном вопросе как латентный этернализм, который ничуть не менее вреден чем аннигилизм.

----------

Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Каждый понимает Дхамму в силу своих склонностей, особенностей характера и кармы. Называть нечто заблуждением означает декларацию об отсутствии этих заблуждений у себя самого. Я бы напомнила о том, что надо трезво оценивать ситуацию и не считать, что "Будда учил этому", "Будда говорил то и то", словно мы стояли в расстоянии одного метра от него при этом.


Но вот Висуддхимагга, на расстоянии двадцати сантиметров.

В ней черным по белому написано:

This too is an attainment which
A noble one may cultivate;
The peace it gives is reckoned as
Nibbana here and now.

(XXIII, 52)

Палийский оригинал:

Iti santaṃ samāpattiṃ, imaṃ ariyanisevitaṃ;
Diṭṭheva dhamme nibbānamitisaṅkhaṃ upāgataṃ;

Речь здесь идет о "ниродха самапатти" как об одном из видов "Ниббаны, видимой уже в этой жизни" (Diṭṭhadhammanibbāna).
Все остальные джханы и самапатти тоже называются "Ниббаной, видимой уже в этой жизни" в Диттхадхамма-ниббана сутте.

В том же абзаце Висуддхимагги  говорится о том, что "ниродха-самаппати" - созданное (париниппхана) состояние. В Комментарии объясняется, что лишь Ниббана является несозданной (аниппхана).

Поэтому отождествление "ниродха-самапатти" с Ниббаной, со ссылкой на этот абзац Висуддхимагги, - очевидное заблуждение.

Ни один тхеравадинский учитель не отождествляет ниродха-самаппати с Ниббаной.

Такое есть только в австралийском буддизме школы Брахмавамсо, и на сайте theravada.ru .




> Считать, что в Ниббане продолжает существовать некое тонкое сознание - это такие же личные концепции. Видите ли, огонь продолжает тлеть в неком вечном мистическом качестве. Ок, эта версия может иметь место, но кто скажет, что это правильно?


А кто так считает? Откуда это? Если имеется в виду досточимый Тханиссаро, то у него такого нет.




> Сергей переводит много текстов, не идеально, конечно, но без него кто это будет делать? Я не могу по определенным причинам пока. Вы, наверное, тоже очень заняты, судя по тому, что Дхамма ру не обновляется годами. 
> Пусть тогда не будет вообще ничего, так?


Идет обычный процесс, - вначале делаются приблизительные пересказы. Вот Сиха сутта в пересказе Пола Каруса 1894 года, с огромной вставкой, до сих пор блуждает по книгам и по Инету.

http://www.sacred-texts.com/bud/btg/btg52.htm
http://www.sacred-texts.com/bud/btg/index.htm

Как описывается в статье Джудит Снодграсс:

http://nirc.nanzan-u.ac.jp/nfile/2655

Пол Карус издал эту компиляцию буддийских текстов во многом для продвижения своих религиозно-философских идей, а именно пост-кантианского христианского монизма, и  сближения религии с наукой. Иисуса Христа он считал предсказанным ранее Буддой Майтреей.

Как он написал в предисловии, он отредактировал приведенные в его книге буддийские тексты. Кроме того, он дополнил их собственными вставками, с целью донести свои идеи.

После этапа таких пересказов идет более тщательное изучение текстов.
Дальше у нас по графику составление словарей. Эта работа идет. 

https://ru.wiktionary.org/wiki/%D0%9...B0%D0%BB%D0%B8

http://www.theravada.su/taxonomy/term/100

http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=311.0

Так что дело постепенно идет к более качественным переводам.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.12.2015)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Знаете, копья по поводу ниродхи-самапатти ломают уже давненько


О, и вам надоело ломать копья по этому поводу? Сочувствую.

Правильно ли я понимаю, в том числе на основании ваших постов в этой теме, что картина такая:

SV (Zom) полностью распоряжается сайтом theravada.ru, в том числе переводами. Он своеобразно истолковывает тексты, в духе австралийского буддизма Брахмавамсо с ниродха-самапатти как Ниббаной, Ниббаной как прекращением всего, и т.п.
И никто не может с этим ничего поделать, поскольку власть SV (Зома) над сайтом ничем и никак не ограничена?
Что он захочет, то и делает, и это навсегда? Доктрина общины в его руках?

Я встречал такое в некоторых общественных организациях. Удивительно, но тот, кто владеет доменным именем и сайтом, в итоге оказывается управляющим организацией, ведь он контролирует информационные потоки.




> Лично я объясняю для себя это ваше рвение в данном вопросе как латентный этернализм, который ничуть не менее вреден чем аннигилизм.


О, спасибо, мне так нравится, когда мне приписывают экзотические обозначения. Я воспринимаю это как особое внимание, - ведь вы не поленились и придумали нечто новое по моему поводу. Спасибо, я вас тоже ценю и уважаю. Далеко не каждый будет изучать пали, заглядывать в первоисточники, ставить вопрос о более серьезном исследовании текстов.

----------

Kit (26.01.2016), Пема Ванчук (01.12.2015)

----------


## Raudex

> SV (Zom) полностью распоряжается сайтом theravada.ru, в том числе переводами.


Сайт контролируют двое: тан Топпер и SV 


> Он своеобразно истолковывает тексты, в духе австралийского буддизма Брахмавамсо с ниродха-самапатти как Ниббаной, Ниббаной как прекращением всего, и т.п.


Это ваши выводы. Cилу ваших аргументов пусть оценивают читатели данной темы, я в этой связи сказал всё что хотел


> И никто не может с этим ничего поделать, поскольку власть SV (Зома) над сайтом ничем и никак не ограничена? Что он захочет, то и делает, и это навсегда? Доктрина общины в его руках?


Не совсем так, SV контролирует только свои статьи и свои переводы, как автор, голос общины тут лишь рекомендательный, но никто не против публикации альтернативных переводов и статей. По крайней мере, насколько мне известно, так было до сих пор. На моей памяти была как то разборка с критикой перевода SV, какой то небольшой сутты, и я состряпал свой её перевод, ну его повесили на сайте рядом. Форум же контролирует совет форума.


> Я встречал такое в некоторых общественных организациях. Удивительно, но тот, кто владеет доменным именем и сайтом, в итоге оказывается управляющим организацией, ведь он контролирует информационные потоки.


Увы есть такая проблема и не только на данном сайте, но и на всех других, включая ваш. Даже если постулируется коллективный контрль, на деле это  до первого серьёзного личного конфликта, и тогда прав оказывается тот у кого технические рычаги, как это было с theravadа.su, был сайт общины, стал сайт одного человека.


> О, спасибо, мне так нравится, когда мне приписывают экзотические обозначения. Я воспринимаю это как особое внимание, - ведь вы не поленились и придумали нечто новое по моему поводу.


ну это довольно старое наблюдение, кулуарно оно не раз озвучивалось, я тут не колумб


> Спасибо, я вас тоже ценю и уважаю. Далеко не каждый будет изучать пали, заглядывать в первоисточники, ставить вопрос о более серьезном исследовании текстов.


если это не сарказм то спасибо, взаимно.

----------

Ассаджи (23.12.2015)

----------


## Bahupada

> Вы уже в который раз тут проталкиваете идею, что очень беспокоитесь о людях впавших в аннигилизм, хотя вам ясно дали понять что, в "atthi" смысле, никто и нас, в том числе автор переводов, не проповедуют небытие, только разрушение бхавы. И аргумент у вас - использование определённых русских слов, хотя вами опять таки уже было сказано не раз, что любой выбор слова будет неточен.


И все же, выбор слова может быть более удачным или менее удачным. Например, если я правильно понимаю этимологические словари, то в данном случае atthi как раз именно родственно русскому "суть/существовать" (санскр. asti - русские есть/суть) тогда как bhava - родственно русскому "быть".

  По правде сказать, я не вполне понимаю, что происходит в данной теме. Многие люди ополчились на Ассаджи за то, что его изначальное сообщение идет как бы в пику признания заслуг переводчика Сергея за его объемную работу по переводу сутт на русский.
  Но многие ли осознают, какая работа может стоять за, казалось бы, небольшим текстом, когда приходится проводить настоящие мини-исследования для выбора хорошего и подходящего перевода? Такая работа полезна не только, собственно, переводом, но и получаемыми побочными знаниями. Так, на сайте dhamma.ru в пору активных переводов потихоньку пополняется словарь слов-"родственников" русского и пали, что, без сомнения, будет служить в будущем более разностороннему изучению языка пали. Зачастую открываются давно забытые или не известные многим русские/украинские слова, - например, "люлять" или "хибать", которые почти так же и звучат и в пали, как и в русском.
  Безусловно, настолько полное погружение в материал отнимает много времени и не способствует скорому выходу в свет очередной никаи или санъютты. Наверное сегодня именно время можно было бы назвать главной претензией к "излишне" придирчивому переводчику - сегодня, когда интерес к буддизму в русско-говорящем мире весьма велик и многие жаждут новых знаний, материалов и т.д.

   У Ассаджи, наверное, нет диплома переводчика (кто знает), но я искренне считаю, что в данном случае он говорит как профессионал, к мнению которого стоит прислушаться.

----------


## Raudex

здесь кое какие контраргументы. Не понтов ради , а поиска истины для. 


> И все же, выбор слова может быть более удачным или менее удачным. Например, если я правильно понимаю этимологические словари, то в данном случае atthi как раз именно родственно русскому "суть/существовать" (санскр. asti - русские есть/суть) тогда как bhava - родственно русскому "быть".


натужно как то, этимология интересна и поучительна, но мы живём в современной языковой среде, где давно уже многократно изменялись оттенки смысла.


> По правде сказать, я не вполне понимаю, что происходит в данной теме. Многие люди ополчились на Ассаджи за то, что его изначальное сообщение идет как бы в пику признания заслуг переводчика Сергея за его объемную работу по переводу сутт на русский.


Именно это и следовало по тону сообщения. И он продолжает использовать данный тон.



> о многие ли осознают, какая работа может стоять за, казалось бы, небольшим текстом....


Все прекрасно осознают, и я здесь не исключение. Но сколько нам вот так ещё сидеть и в узком кружке спорить о выборе терминов, притом что всё равно не будет консенсуса? 10 лет? 20? А один человек в кои то веки взял и решился сделать работу целиком, взяв за основу, да, не идеальную, но определённую, понятную схему и свой набор терминов. Пожалуйста, теперь есть огромное поле для больших серьёзных критических альтернативных работ. Занимайтесь!. Ну или продолжайте изобретать термины, перетертая в уютном кругу. Может родите очередную мышь. Уж простите за прямоту, я, повторюсь, не поклонник перевода SV, но я не могу не признать что лучшее, в вашем случае, враг хорошего.

----------

Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016)

----------


## Bahupada

> Но сколько нам вот так ещё сидеть и в узком кружке спорить о выборе терминов, притом что всё равно не будет консенсуса? 10 лет? 20?


А разве такие вещи могут происходить быстро? У Щербатского была целая команда когда они приступали к переводам буддийских текстов. Это по-настоящему долгая, кропотливая и сложная работа. Сколько сидеть и ждать - непонятно. Для интенсивной и плодотворной работы элементарно нужны люди и деньги.




> А один человек в кои то веки взял и решился сделать работу целиком, взяв за основу, да, не идеальную, но определённую, понятную схему и свой набор терминов.


Как я уже говорил, я только рад, если такая работа провоцирует интерес к исследованиям, изучению языков, чтению источников и т.д. Главное не забывать, что это своего рода "временное" решение. Но и время может сыграть злую шутку.

Мне вспоминается история замечательного китайского путешественника "Сюань-цзана", который всю свою жизнь положил на то, чтобы изучить буддизм в Индии, привезти источники в Китай и выполнить по-настоящему хороший перевод с санскрита на китайский. Насколько я знаю, его усилия в основном оказались тщетными как раз потому, что "хорошие" переводы стали для многих уже "не нашими", привычки к языку и звучанию небрежных переводов вросли в людей и менять никто ничего уже не хотел и не мог.

----------

Anagārika Virāgānanda (05.12.2017), Kit (26.01.2016), Tong Po (02.12.2015), Ассаджи (30.11.2015), Владимир Николаевич (01.12.2015), Максим& (30.11.2015)

----------


## Bahupada

> лучшее, в вашем случае, враг хорошего.


С недавнего времени я являюсь подписчиком группы в Yahoo! по изучению пали, членом которой, в том числе, является и дост. Бхиккху Бодхи. И я могу видеть, на каком уровне там постоянно идет обсуждение терминов - с прицелом, конечно, на английский. Очень не скорая, выдержанная, скрупулезная, по-настоящему исследовательская работа, и это нормальный ход вещей. Другой дело, что в определенных условиях этот ход хороший, а в других, как например в случае совместной работы с Ассаджи и группой сочувствующих людей на форуме dhamma.ru - очень медленный.

----------


## Raudex

> А разве такие вещи могут происходить быстро? У Щербатского была целая команда когда они приступали к переводам буддийских текстов. Это по-настоящему долгая, кропотливая и сложная работа. Сколько сидеть и ждать - непонятно. Для интенсивной и плодотворной работы элементарно нужны люди и деньги.


Перевод делается не для академических целей, а для себя, для общины, для пользы буддистов. Не знаю как у вы, а я врятли проживу 10-20 лет. Денег у вас никто не просит, людей не переманивают, и, главное, никто не заставляет вас, и вообще кого либо, этот перевод читать. Тем более для вас не проблема по старинке обращаться к английским источникам.

----------


## Жека

> Но вот Висуддхимагга, на расстоянии двадцати сантиметров.
> 
> В ней черным по белому написано:
> 
> This too is an attainment which
> A noble one may cultivate;
> The peace it gives is reckoned as
> Nibbana here and now.
> 
> ...


Вы сейчас с кем сейчас говорили? Я вообще никогда не общалась на тему ниродха-самапатти. 
Я лишь говорю о том, что идея Ниббаны как прекращения потока ума и материи, которые формируются на основе жажды, кармы и неведения - абсолютно каноническая. Появится ли что-то после этого прекращения, какое-то новое сознание? Но если что-то появится - оно должно будет исчезнуть, а это не может быть счастьем Ниббаны.
А счастье - это отсутствие страдания, не некое мистическое новое существование, иначе мы приходим или к махаяне, или к адвайте.

----------


## Юй Кан

> А счастье - это отсутствие страдания, не некое мистическое новое существование, иначе мы приходим или к махаяне, или к адвайте.


Если по уму, а не по привязанностям : ), то никуда мы не приходим от ПК, в каком вопрос бытия-существования Татхагаты после смерти остаётся открытым, при том, что есть в Каноне и утверждения об угасании сознания, какие тоже неопределённы, ибо -- о каком сознании речь: изменчивом-омрачённом или неколебимом-просветлённом...
Будда ведь отвечал на многие сходные вопросы по-разному: в зависимости от собеседника или аудитории... Каждому -- по уму его. : )

Но не зря тот же Зом догматически привержен предпочтительности, согласно одной из сутт, концепции полного уничтожения ума-сознания в сравнении с концептом вечного его существования, ибо это -- базовый момент, неотделимый от ослабления/избавления привязанности к "я".

----------


## Жека

Viññāṇaṃ anidassanaṃ anantaṃ sabbato pahaṃ 
Ettha āpo ca paṭhavī tejo vāyo na gādhati
Ettha dīghañca rassañca aṇuṃ thūlaṃ subhāsubhaṃ
Ettha nāmañca rūpañca asesaṃ uparujjhati. 
Viññāṇassa nirodhena etthetaṃ 
Вот лишенное признаков, бесконечное, отовсюду имеющее доступ разумение. Здесь лишены основания вода и земля, огонь и воздух.
Здесь лишены основания длинное и короткое, тонкое и грубое, приятное и неприятное;
Здесь уничтожаются без остатка имя и образ.
С уничтожением разума все это уничтожается здесь".

Жду комментариев, какие плохие переводы были в ДН)

----------


## Ассаджи

> По правде сказать, я не вполне понимаю, что происходит в данной теме.


Хороший вопрос.

Вы, например, пишете скорее с академической точки зрения. У науки есть одна известная особенность, о котором писал Фейерабенд: это анархистское предприятие. Один исследователь пишет одно, другой другое, потом первый делает новое открытие и меняет свое мнение, и т.п. При этом убедительные аргументы важнее личного авторитета. При этом не складывается некой сакральной догмы, которая была бы предметом веры, и не устанавливается иерархия неоспоримых авторитетов. А значит, затруднено и образование общин верующих.

В случае религиозной среды доктрина, неважно откуда она взята, со временем сакрализуется. Люди отчаянно и порой агрессивно защищают устоявшиеся порядки, просто потому что они ими привыкли жить. И их можно понять.
Для религиозных общин важно наличие личностей, которые были бы авторитетами по определению, в четкой и строгой иерархии.

Вот представьте, что вы приходите к священнику и говорите, что одно место в литургии нужно исправить, потому что когда-то была допущена ошибка в переводе. Что он вам ответит? Александра Меня, осмелившегося продвигать новый перевод Евангелия с древних языков, в церкви не оценили по достоинству.

Обычно противоречие между этими двумя культурами решается так: ученые делают свою работу по исследованию текстов и созданию словарей, а через некоторое время, когда термины уже устоялись, их исподволь сакрализуют религиозные деятели. Например, "mindfulness", придуманное Рис-Дэвидсом, глубоко вошло в англоязычный буддизм, и у религиозных деятелей нет повода волноваться, потому что Рис-Дэвидс уже никогда не передумает.

----------

Shus (01.12.2015), Денис Евгеньев (01.12.2015), Пема Ванчук (01.12.2015)

----------


## Ассаджи

> здесь кое какие контраргументы.


Спасибо!

Что я там нахожу? Зом пишет свои шедевральные теории, называя комментаторское мнение ерундой.
Топпер выдает мое сообщение Зому о частичном ограничении прав участия в форуме за сообщение о бане, - то есть и он соврамши, - надеюсь, по неведению. Приписывает мне уже личную неприязнь и ревность. Наверное, телепатически считывает мое состояние?)

В общем, обычная "доброжелательная" атмосфера форума theravada.ru . На моей памяти там ни о ком вовне хорошо не отзывались, все время кого-то критикуют - от мусульман и махаяны до Гоенки и традиционной азиатской Тхеравады.
А теперь нашелся еще один повод покритиковать  :Smilie:  Я рад помочь, мне не впервой.

В общем, насколько мне известно, такие вещи не поддаются исправлению. Доктрина общины, став привычной, сохраняется уже ради сохранения общины. Я по себе хорошо знаю, как трудно поменять привычное мнение. А нескольким людям одновременно поменять мнения еще труднее.

Поэтому я и пишу свои соображения здесь, и не столько для питерской общины (хотя и там есть мудрые люди), сколько для других людей.
Для достижения Ниббаны важно не домысливать что-то поводу того, какова она, - все равно она отличается от всего, что было в прошлом опыте. Разве что она сродни джханам.

Как говорится в Мулапарияя сутте:

"He directly knows Unbinding as Unbinding. Directly knowing Unbinding as Unbinding, let him not conceive things about Unbinding, let him not conceive things in Unbinding, let him not conceive things coming out of Unbinding, let him not conceive Unbinding as 'mine,' let him not delight in Unbinding. Why is that? So that he may comprehend it, I tell you."

Так что действительно лучше уж заменять преждевременные суждения о ней на "алладин", хоть это и трудно для привыкшего все заранее обозначать ума.

----------

Kit (26.01.2016), Кеин (01.12.2015), Максим& (01.12.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Любое понимание Ниббаны у путтуджанина - концептуально и связано с килесами. Считать, что в Ниббане продолжает существовать некое тонкое сознание - это такие же личные концепции. Видите ли, огонь продолжает тлеть в неком вечном мистическом качестве. Ок, эта версия может иметь место, но кто скажет, что это правильно?


Не знаю, мне всегда нравилось "детское" объяснение еще с первых лет моего буддизма. Что будды просто напрямую безошибочно, спонтанно и безоценочно воспринимают суть всех феноменов, это и есть характеристика Пробуждения. Это тогда как-то внутренне объясняло мне все про Нирвану)))

----------


## Raudex

> В общем, обычная "доброжелательная" атмосфера форума theravada.ru . На моей памяти там ни о ком вовне хорошо не отзывались, все время кого-то критикуют - от мусульман и махаяны до Гоенки и традиционной азиатской Тхеравады.


Атмосфера ничем не лучше чем, например, здесь или на розовом форуме. Это неизбежно, если на форуме твёрдой рукой не введено единомыслие, как на вашем.



> Зом пишет свои шедевральные теории, называя комментаторское мнение ерундой.


Комментаторское мнение не сопоставимо по уровню авторитетности с мнением никай. Если человек способен обосновать точку зрения только суттами и Винайей, то лично для меня такая точка зрения будет неизмеримо ценнее мнения комментариев.


> Наверное, телепатически считывает мое состояние?


Ну тут и без телепатии ясно складывается такая гипотеза, просто по реакциям вашим на явления.

----------

Жека (01.12.2015), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016)

----------


## sergey

> Viññāṇaṃ anidassanaṃ anantaṃ sabbato pahaṃ 
> Ettha āpo ca paṭhavī tejo vāyo na gādhati
> Ettha dīghañca rassañca aṇuṃ thūlaṃ subhāsubhaṃ
> Ettha nāmañca rūpañca asesaṃ uparujjhati. 
> Viññāṇassa nirodhena etthetaṃ 
> Вот лишенное признаков, бесконечное, отовсюду имеющее доступ разумение. Здесь лишены основания вода и земля, огонь и воздух.
> Здесь лишены основания длинное и короткое, тонкое и грубое, приятное и неприятное;
> Здесь уничтожаются без остатка имя и образ.
> С уничтожением разума все это уничтожается здесь".
> ...


Неудачный по-моему перевод здесь слова viññāṇa  словом _разум_. Есть три разных слова - винняна, читта, манас, которые в одной из сутт Будда перечиляет как синонимы. Но в текстах сутт эти слова появляются несколько в разных контекстах. И слово винняна, как я понимаю (если ошибаюсь, поправьте, пожалуйста, знатоки пали), это отглагольное существительное, как от ходить - ходьба, от дышать - дыхание, т.е. обозначение дейстивя, процесса, так и от виджанати - винняна, т.е. процесс восприятия, когнитивный процесс. Причем процесс обусловленый. Я об этом что-то писал вот тут: http://board.buddhist.ru/entry.php?b=114. 
Т.е. винняна ниродха - это прекращение, окончание обусловленного когнитивного процесса, вероятно - процессов. Но это не означает, что разрушается разум. Например у человека есть тело и мышцы. Он может прыгать, скакать, бегать шевелиться. А может сесть и посидеть в покое. Это не означает, что у него разрушилось при этом тело - телесные действия закончились. Аналогично, например в ниродха самапатти прекращается распознавание и чувства, но при этом, как говорится в Махаведалла сутте, в отличие от смерти:



> Indriyāni vippasannāni.


(В переводе Тханиссаро Бхиккху: his faculties are exceptionally clear. Сергей (Zom) переводил сутту с этого перевода, у него: " и его способности неимоверно чёткие."). Под индриями понимают как способности восприятия, так и некоторые качества, как вера и т.д. Я предполагаю, что здесь, как и раньше в тексте сутты, говорится о способностях восприятия.

----------

Ассаджи (01.12.2015)

----------


## Жека

> Неудачный по-моему перевод здесь слова viññāṇa  словом _разум_. Есть три разных слова - винняна, читта, манас, которые в одной из сутт Будда перечиляет как синонимы. Но в текстах сутт эти слова появляются несколько в разных контекстах. И слово винняна, как я понимаю (если ошибаюсь, поправьте, пожалуйста, знатоки пали), это отглагольное существительное, как от ходить - ходьба, от дышать - дыхание, т.е. обозначение дейстивя, процесса, так и от виджанати - винняна, т.е. процесс восприятия, когнитивный процесс. Причем процесс обусловленый.


Ну, естественно, виньяна (сознание)  - обусловленный процесс, ибо не существует никакого сознания самого по себе. Будда многими способами объяснял, что сознание возникает от причин, а никак иначе. 
Что означает "разрушается разум"? Сознание возникает и прекращается постоянно, это чрезвычайно стремительный процесс. Даже если отбросить Абхидхамму, то в суттах Будда говорил о том, что сознание вечером исчезает как одно, а утром возникает как нечто иное. И этот процесс - непостоянный, бесконтрольный (потому что сознание возникает не по нашей воле, а из причин) - есть дуккха. Тягота. Прекращение дуккхи есть освобождение от тяготы.

----------

Tong Po (02.12.2015)

----------


## sergey

> Что означает "разрушается разум"? Сознание возникает и прекращается постоянно, это чрезвычайно стремительный процесс.


Из Википедии:



> Ра́зум (лат. ratio), ум[1] (греч. νους) — философская категория, выражающая высший тип мыслительной деятельности[2], способность мыслить всеобще, способность анализа, отвлечения и обобщения[3].


Разрушается разум у некоторых психически больных, например. )

----------

Ассаджи (01.12.2015)

----------


## Bahupada

Насчет "бывания" немного.

В словаре русских поговорок:



> Бывание


В этом смысле удачно отражает повторяющийся без конца приход и возврат в сансару.

Отрывок из работы нашего времени "Основные вехи богословского становления архимандрита Софрония (Сахарова)"



> В порыве творческого вдохновения Сергей Сахаров искал выхода из тисков видимой реальности, ограниченной земными измерениями: его целью было достичь Абсолютное, то есть все-превосходящее, Божественное Бытие. В своем стремлении воплотить в красках нечто Непреходящее, он постоянно был погружен в мысль о том, как человек может достичь вечности. Подавленный сознанием бренности и «временности» нашего земного бывания, Сергей переживал то, что в святоотеческой аскетической литературе называется благодатью смертной памяти (22). Все его существо было сосредоточено на искании «исхода» из рамок времени и пространства, на том, как возможен для человека «прорыв в вечность» (23). Движущей силой его исканий вечного было сознание, что «дух человека не принимает идею смерти» (24).
> 
> Основные вехи богословского становления архимандрита Софрония (сахарова)


Нельзя сказать, что слово совсем уж экзотичное для нашего языка. Но и сама Дхамма Будды зачастую представляет вещи в необычной, непривычной для нас перспективе, и тут не всегда помогут слова, всем и сразу понятные.

----------

Ассаджи (01.12.2015), Балдинг (01.12.2015), Эделизи (01.12.2015)

----------


## sergey

Отмечу, что моё сравнение с телом хромает, т.к. тут отдельно есть тело само по себе, а есть его движения. А в случае с сознанием (процессами сознания, восприятия - винняна) Будда говорит, что без условия винняна не возникает, например в Махатанхасанкхайя сутте.
Но при этом, говоря об освобождении, Будда говорит и о сознании, не пребывающем в пяти кхандхах, не опирающемся ни на что (appatiṭṭhitaṃ viññāṇaṃ), например в Упайя сутте. Вот перевод Сергея (Zom), англ. перевод Бх.Бодхи и оригинал на пали:



> Монахи, если монах отбросил жажду к элементу формы, то с отбрасыванием жажды отсекается основа: нет поддержки для утверждения сознания. Если он отбросил жажду к элементу чувства… элементу восприятия… элементу формаций… элементу сознания, то с отбрасыванием жажды отсекается основа: нет поддержки для утверждения сознания.
> Когда это сознание не утверждено, не приходит к возрастанию, непродуцируемо3 – оно освобождено. Будучи освобождённым, оно устойчиво. Будучи устойчивым, оно удовлетворено. Будучи удовлетворённым, монах не взволнован. Будучи невзволнованным, он лично достигает ниббаны. Он понимает: «Рождение уничтожено, святая жизнь прожита, сделано то, что следовало сделать, не будет более возвращения в какое-либо состояние существования».
> 
> “Bhikkhus, if a bhikkhu has abandoned lust for the form element, with the abandoning of lust the basis is cut off: there is no support for the establishing of consciousness. If he has abandoned lust for the feeling element … for the perception element … for the volitional formations element … for the consciousness element, with the abandoning of lust the basis is cut off: there is no support for the establishing of consciousness.
> 
> “When that consciousness is unestablished, not coming to growth, nongenerative,
> it is liberated. By being liberated, it is steady; by being steady, it is content; by being content, he is not agitated. Being unagitated, he personally attains Nibbāna. He understands: ‘Destroyed is birth, the holy life has been lived, what had to be done has been done, there is no more for this state of being.’”
> 
> Rūpadhātuyā ce, bhikkhave, bhikkhuno rāgo pahīno hoti. Rāgassa pahānā vocchijjatārammaṇaṃ patiṭṭhā viññāṇassa na hoti. Vedanādhātuyā ce, bhikkhave … saññādhātuyā ce, bhikkhave … saṅkhāradhātuyā ce, bhikkhave … viññāṇadhātuyā ce, bhikkhave, bhikkhuno rāgo pahīno hoti. Rāgassa pahānā vocchijjatārammaṇaṃ patiṭṭhā viññāṇassa na hoti. Tadappatiṭṭhitaṃ viññāṇaṃ avirūḷhaṃ anabhisaṅkhacca vimuttaṃ. Vimuttattā ṭhitaṃ. Ṭhitattā santusitaṃ. Santusitattā na paritassati. Aparitassaṃ paccattaññeva parinibbāyati. ‘Khīṇā jāti, vusitaṃ brahmacariyaṃ, kataṃ karaṇīyaṃ, nāparaṃ itthattāyā’ti pajānātī”ti.

----------

Ассаджи (01.12.2015)

----------


## Жека

> Из Википедии:
> 
> Разрушается разум у некоторых психически больных, например. )


Ну, это претензии к сайту Дхамма.ру, где выложен данный перевод.

----------


## Жека

> Отмечу, что моё сравнение с телом хромает, т.к. тут отдельно есть тело само по себе, а есть его движения. А в случае с сознанием (процессами сознания, восприятия - винняна) Будда говорит, что без условия винняна не возникает, например в Махатанхасанкхайя сутте.
> Но при этом, говоря об освобождении, Будда говорит и о сознании, не пребывающем в пяти кхандхах, не опирающемся ни на что (appatiṭṭhitaṃ viññāṇaṃ), :


Правильно. Сознание, которое освободилось от всех оков и напрямую познало Ниббану.
Но разве где-то сказано, что в париниббане оно продолжает существовать? И чем тогда существование освобожденного сознания после физической смерти отличается от концепции индуистского атмана, который сливается в мокше с Брахмой?

----------


## Raudex

> Здесь раньше атмосфера была лучше, и секрет этого, на мой взгляд, простой - модераторы лучше следили за тем, чтобы не было переходов на личности и т.п. Без такой работы люди склонны переходить на личности, и в итоге ссориться. Как я понимаю, сейчас в этом разделе недостает хорошего модератора.


Терпеть не могу замодерированные ресурсы. Хорошее выяснение отношений лучше тлеющей годами холодной войны, люди подолгу помнят баны и корректуры своих сообщений, потом таят обиду и ждут возможности отплатить, хотя, в большинстве случаев, найти компромиссы было можно и нужно.


> Хотя, с другой стороны, таким образом становится яснее, кто есть кто. Мне интересно было узнать, какие именно сплетни обо мне распространяются. Мифы и легенды


Ну, по крайней мере, вы увидели как ваши резкие действия на зелёном форуме создали вам несколько недоброжелателей, совершенно на пустом месте. Притом что это, в большинстве, умные, порядочные люди, которые могли вам быть полезны, а вы им.


> Совершенно согласен. Поэтому я и рад, что в этой теме мы доходим до сутт в оригинале.


Тем не менее вы в качестве довода привели комментаторский материал - Висуддхимаггу, и походу пожурили SV за прохладное отношение к комментариям

P.S. Мои ответы написаны с учётом, что ваше сообщение не содержало сарказма. Я, к сожалению, не всегда способен его заметить.

----------

Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Хорошее выяснение отношений лучше тлеющей годами холодной войны, люди подолгу помнят баны и корректуры своих сообщений, потом таят обиду и ждут возможности отплатить, хотя, в большинстве случаев, найти компромиссы было можно и нужно.Ну, по крайней мере, вы увидели как ваши резкие действия на зелёном форуме создали вам несколько недоброжелателей, совершенно на пустом месте. Притом что это, в большинстве, умные, порядочные люди, которые могли вам быть полезны, а вы им.


Это да.




> Тем не менее вы в качестве довода привели комментаторский материал - Висуддхимаггу, и походу пожурили SV за прохладное отношение к комментариям


Да, конечно, я пользуюсь Комментарием, без Аттхакатхи трудно было бы даже узнать значение многих палийских слов. Пали-английский словарь во многом основан на Комментарии. Поэтому я и уважаю Комментарий.
Здесь вопрос в приоритете. Я опираюсь на наиболее ранние доступные источники.

Вот как в суттах определяется "бхава"? Как три вида бывания - чувственное, в сфере форм, и в сфере без форм.

Katamo ca bhikkhave, bhavo? Tayome bhikkhave, bhavā: kāmabhavo, rūpabhavo, arūpabhavo. Ayaṃ vuccati bhikkhave, bhavo. 

"And what is becoming? These three are becomings: sensual becoming, form becoming, & formless becoming. This is called becoming.

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....002.than.html

Подробнее об этих трех видах бывания можно прочитать в Бхава суттах. По ним, "бывание" (бхава) близко по смыслу к "повторному быванию" (пуна-бхава).

Iti kho ānanda, kammaṃ khettaṃ, viññāṇaṃ bījaṃ, taṇhā sineho. Avijjānīvaraṇānaṃ sattānaṃ taṇhāsaṃyojanānaṃ paṇītāya dhātuyā viññāṇaṃ patiṭṭhitaṃ. Evaṃ āyati punabbhavābhinibbatti hoti. Evaṃ kho ānanda, bhavo hotī'ti. 

"Thus kamma is the field, consciousness the seed, and craving the moisture. The consciousness of living beings hindered by ignorance & fettered by craving is established in/tuned to a refined property. Thus there is the production of renewed becoming in the future. This is how there is becoming."

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....076.than.html
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....077.than.html

Бхиккху Бодхи приводит такой комментарий:

Spk: In the exposition of existence, sense-sphere existence is both kamma-exisitence and rebirth-existence. Of these, kamma-existence is just kamma that leads to sense-sphere existence; for the kamma, being the cause for rebirth-existence in that real, is spoken of as "existence" by assigning the name for the result to the cause. Rebirth existence is the set of five kammically acquired aggregates produced by that kamma; for this is called "existence" in the sense that "it comes to be there." The same method of explanation applies to form-sphere and formless-sphere existence (except that in formless-sphere rebirth-existence only the four mental aggregates exist).

По Абхидхамма-питаке:

356. Tattha katamo upādānapaccayā bhavo: bhavo duvidhena atthi kammabhavo atthiupapatibhavo

Tattha katamo kammabhavo: puññābhisaṅkhāro apuññābhisaṅkhāro āneñjābhisaṅkhāro, ayaṃ vuccati kammabhavo. Sabbampi bhavagāmikammaṃ kammabhāvo.

Tattha katamo upapattibhavo: kāmabhavo rūpabhavo arūpabhavo saññābhavo asaññābhavo nevasaññānāsaññā bhavo eka vokakārabhavo catuvokārabhavo pañcavokārabhavo, ayaṃ vuccati uppattibhavo. Ayaṃ vuccati upādānappaccayā bhavo. 

Вибханга 137

То есть по Абхидхамма-питаке и Комментарию бывание (бхава) подразделяется на побуждения, приводящие к рождению (камма-бхава), и на само бывание в мире как результат поступков и жажды (упапатти-бхава).

Я не вижу здесь явных противоречий. Вибханга - один из самых ранних палийских текстов, и в данном случае она дает сведения, которых нет в суттах.

----------


## Жека

К исходной теме топика (взято с Тхеравада.ру)

----------

Балдинг (02.12.2015), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (02.12.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Правильно. Сознание, которое освободилось от всех оков и напрямую познало Ниббану.
> Но разве где-то сказано, что в париниббане оно продолжает существовать? И чем тогда существование освобожденного сознания после физической смерти отличается от концепции индуистского атмана, который сливается в мокше с Брахмой?


Вот, ИМХО, само это утверждение "в паринаббане сознание перестаёт/не перестаёт существовать..." некорректно. Ибо париниббана не место же... Как в ней может или не может что-либо существовать? Неважно в каком виде... Ниббана она что отлична от сознания/материи? Тождественна им? По-моему не то и не это. Да, это чем-то, вероятно, похоже на концепцию брахмана (кстати, атаман с Брахмой нигде в индуизме не сливается, ибо Брахма - это дэвата), однако не секрет, что на идеи той же адвайта-веданты оказывали некоторое влияние идеи буддизма - Шанкару даже скрытым буддистом "дразнили". Потому и можно увидеть _некое_ сходство. Но разве смысл Дхармы Будды в том, чтобы всенепременно абсолютно во всём от всего отличаться?

----------

Ассаджи (02.12.2015)

----------


## Йен

«Друг Ямака, если бы тебя спросили: «Друг Ямака, когда монах – арахант, чьи пятна [загрязнений ума] уничтожены, что происходит с ним после распада тела, после смерти?» то, будучи спрошенным так, как бы ты ответил?»
«Если бы меня так спросили, друг, я бы ответил: «Друзья, форма непостоянна. То, что непостоянно – является страданием. То, что является страданием, прекратилось и исчезло. Чувство непостоянно… восприятие непостоянно... формации непостоянны… сознание непостоянно. То, что непостоянно – является страданием. То, что является страданием, прекратилось и исчезло». Будучи спрошенным так, друг, я бы ответил таким образом»

*Ямака сутта*

----------

Tong Po (02.12.2015), Балдинг (02.12.2015), Жека (02.12.2015), Мокроусов Вадим (02.12.2015), Сергей Ч (02.12.2015), Юань Дин (03.12.2015)

----------


## Жека

> Потому и можно увидеть _некое_ сходство. Но разве смысл Дхармы Будды в том, чтобы всенепременно абсолютно во всём от всего отличаться?


Дхамма Будды отличается тем, что это единственный путь к избавлению от страданий. Все остальные учения могут быть частично правы, конечно, но только Дхамма содержит окончательную истину.

----------

Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016)

----------


## Жека

> «Друг Ямака, если бы тебя спросили: «Друг Ямака, когда монах – арахант, чьи пятна [загрязнений ума] уничтожены, что происходит с ним после распада тела, после смерти?» то, будучи спрошенным так, как бы ты ответил?»
> «Если бы меня так спросили, друг, я бы ответил: «Друзья, форма непостоянна. То, что непостоянно – является страданием. То, что является страданием, прекратилось и исчезло. Чувство непостоянно… восприятие непостоянно... формации непостоянны… сознание непостоянно. То, что непостоянно – является страданием. То, что является страданием, прекратилось и исчезло». Будучи спрошенным так, друг, я бы ответил таким образом»
> 
> *Ямака сутта*


Отличная цитата.
А вот тут еще объяснение, которое снимает, на мой взгляд, почти все вопросы с этернализмом и аннигиляцией.
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm
«Что касается различных воззрений, что возникают в мире, домохозяин, – «Мир вечен…» ...«Татхагата ни существует, ни не существует после смерти» – эти, а также и шестьдесят два воззрения, упомянутые в Брахмаджале: когда наличествуют воззрения о «я», то возникают эти воззрения. Когда не наличествуют воззрения о «я», то тогда этих воззрений не возникает.
Если нет воззрений о личности - нет и споров, что Татхагата существует или не существует.
Будда говорит в другой сутте, что его оппонент не в силах даже указать на него сейчас - оставь в покое будущее. 
Поэтому все обвинения в том, что кто-то проповедует уничтожение - имеет корнем цепляние к идее о "я" (одной из самых сильных сансарных пут).

----------

Raudex (02.12.2015), Балдинг (02.12.2015)

----------


## Жека

Вот еще сутта на тему. МН 22
(англ перевод Ньянаполики бхикку, русский - Тхеравады.ру) 

Пали
Evaṃ vutte aññataro bhikkhu bhagavantaṃ etadavoca: siyā nu kho bhane bahiddhā asati paritassanāti? Siyā bhikkhūti bhagavā avoca: " idha bhikkhu ekaccassa evaṃ hoti ahu1 vata me, taṃ vata me natthi, siyā vata me, taṃ vatāhaṃ na labhāmīti. So socati kilamati paridevati, urattāḷiṃ kandati, na sammohaṃ āpajjati. Evaṃ kho bhikkhu bahiddhā asati paritassanā hotī"ti. 

Англ.
Lord, can there be anxiety about unrealities, in the external?"

"There can be, O monk," said the Blessed One. "In that case, monk, someone thinks: 'Oh, I had it! That, alas, I have no longer! Oh, may I have it again! But alas, I do not get it!' Hence he grieves, is depressed and laments; beating his breast, he weeps and dejection befalls him. Thus, monk, is there anxiety about unrealities, in the external."

Русский
«Учитель, может ли быть волнение относительно того, что внешне не наличествует?»
«Может, монах» – ответил Благословенный. «Вот человек думает так: «Ох, это было моим! Ох, того, что было моим, больше нет! Ох, пусть это будет моим! Ох, я не получаю этого!». Он горюет и мучается, рыдает, бьёт себя в груди, становится обезумевшим. Таким образом, [у него] имеется волнение относительного того, что внешне не наличествует».

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> [у него]


Вот такие вставки и распространяют "воззрение о личности".

----------


## Жека

> Вот такие вставки и распространяют "воззрение о личности".


На относительном уровне Будда говорил "я", "мое", "мои монахи", "мои монахини" и т.д.
В этом нет ничего странного, если это используется просто как обиходное выражение для облегчение коммуникации.
А когда на основе неких цитат люди делают вывод о существовании или уничтожении после смерти араханта - вот это проблема.

----------

Tong Po (03.12.2015), Мокроусов Вадим (02.12.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А когда на основе неких цитат люди делают вывод о существовании или уничтожении после смерти араханта - вот это проблема.


Может, они тоже... это... на обиходном уровне выражаются?

----------


## Юй Кан

> http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm
> «Что касается различных воззрений, что возникают в мире, домохозяин, – «Мир вечен…» ...«Татхагата ни существует, ни не существует после смерти» – эти, а также и шестьдесят два воззрения, упомянутые в Брахмаджале: когда наличествуют воззрения о «я», то возникают эти воззрения. Когда не наличествуют воззрения о «я», то тогда этих воззрений не возникает.
> Если нет воззрений о личности - нет и споров, что Татхагата существует или не существует.


Правильно. Ибо вопрос существования Татхагаты после его убытия обсуждать не рекомендуется. : )




> Будда говорит в другой сутте, что его оппонент не в силах даже указать на него сейчас - оставь в покое будущее.


О том же говорит Сарипутта в этой же Ямака сутте:

«Но друг, если ты не можешь указать на Татхагату как на реально существующего и действительного уже сейчас в этой самой жизни3, будет ли правильным заявлять: «Как я понимаю Дхамму, которой научил Благословенный, монах, чьи пятна [загрязнений ума] уничтожены, разрушается и исчезает после распада тела и не существует после смерти»?
При этом есть, к примеру, Калака сутта, в которой Татхагата показывает/разъясняет, чем он сам отличается от прочих, а также -- Вимамсака сутта, в какой даётся простая и ясная методика испытания монаха на татхагатость  монахом, не способным проницательно познавать ум другого.

Так что и тут всё зависит от контекста.




> Поэтому все обвинения в том, что кто-то проповедует уничтожение - имеет корнем цепляние к идее о "я" (одной из самых сильных сансарных пут).


Чуть поправлю... вывернутое наизнанку.
Если кто-то проповедует уничтожение -- он сам, лично привязан к идее существования "я", ибо сказано, опять же, и в Ямаке:

«Друг [имярек], не говори так. Не искажай смысла сказанного Благословенным, поскольку это неблагостно – искажать смысл сказанного им. Благословенный не мог так сказать: «Монах, чьи пятна [загрязнений ума] уничтожены, разрушается и исчезает после распада тела и не существует после смерти».
То же, кстати, относится и к проповедующему вечное существование Татхагаты, о чём в обвинительном заключении Жеки почему-то было забыто. Почему?

----------

Tong Po (03.12.2015), Ассаджи (02.12.2015), Балдинг (03.12.2015)

----------


## Жека

Ещё раз. Автор топика обвиняет переводчиков с другого сайта в том, что они проповедуют уничтожение. Я говорю о том, что уничтожение может проповедовать тот, кто верит в личность. Я не верю, что Сергей (переводчик) - верит в это. Уничтожается только страдание - не личность. 
У меня все.

----------

Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ещё раз. Автор топика обвиняет переводчиков с другого сайта в том, что они проповедуют уничтожение. Я говорю о том, что уничтожение может проповедовать тот, кто верит в личность. Я не верю, что Сергей (переводчик) - верит в это. Уничтожается только страдание - не личность. 
> У меня все.


Вот потому и сказал, что  поправляю вывернутое наизнанку.
Ведь что Зом исповедует уничтожение (и не раз устраивал холивары здесь на почве сражения с вечносуществованием) сам я просто знаю, по неоднократному личному опыту полемики с ним.

А Вы, оказывается, верите в неуничтожение личности? Тут бы и схлестнулись с Зомом, по-взрослому...
Это при том, что во всех суттах, подобных Ямаке, Будда и его верные ученики подменяют _необсуждаемый_ вопрос посмертного существования или несуществования Татхагаты или архата куда более плодотворным вопросом об избавлении привязанности к "я, мне, моё". Только и всего.

----------

Kit (26.01.2016), Tong Po (03.12.2015), Ассаджи (03.12.2015), Кайто Накамура (12.09.2016)

----------


## Жека

> Вот потому и сказал, что  поправляю вывернутое наизнанку.
> Ведь что Зом исповедует уничтожение (и не раз устраивал холивары здесь на почве сражения с вечносуществованием) сам я просто знаю, по неоднократному личному опыту полемики с ним.
> 
> А Вы, оказывается, верите в неуничтожение личности? Тут бы и схлестнулись с Зомом, по-взрослому...
> Это при том, что во всех суттах, подобных Ямаке, Будда и его верные ученики подменяют _необсуждаемый_ вопрос посмертного существования или несуществования Татхагаты или архата куда более плодотворным вопросом об избавлении привязанности к "я, мне, моё". Только и всего.


Зачем мне с ним схлестываться? Что-то вы ходите по кругу, одному и тому же. 
Какое неуничтожение личности? 
Вот слова монахини Ваджиры адресованные Маре

Зачем предполагать здесь личность?
Не в этом ли твоё воззрение, Мара?
Ведь это лишь простых формаций,
В котором существа не обнаружить.

И как и для собрания частей
Используется слово «колесница»,
Так и для совокупностей, что существуют,
Условность применяется: вот – «существо».

Страдание всего лишь возникает,
Страдание наличествует и уходит прочь.
Не возникает ничего, помимо лишь одних страданий,
Нет ничего, что прекращается, помимо них»

----------

Ittosai (27.12.2015), Kit (26.01.2016), Ассаджи (03.12.2015), Кайто Накамура (12.09.2016)

----------


## Tong Po

> Дхамма Будды отличается тем, что это единственный путь к избавлению от страданий. Все остальные учения могут быть частично правы, конечно, но только Дхамма содержит окончательную истину.


Ну вот. Это что значит? Как раз именно то, что некоторые учения вполне могут иметь сходство и даже элементы Будда Дхармы. Не во всей полноте, конечно. А это, в свою очередь, означает, что некоторые моменты могут быть похожи до буквальности. И это не является поводом для отбрасывания этих моментов в Дхарма, а как раз является поводом для более глубокого изучения, ИМХО.

З.Ы. За уничтожение или вечное существование не агитирую.

----------


## Ассаджи

> О том же говорит Сарипутта в этой же Ямака сутте:
> «Но друг, если ты не можешь указать на Татхагату как на реально существующего и действительного уже сейчас в этой самой жизни3, будет ли правильным заявлять: «Как я понимаю Дхамму, которой научил Благословенный, монах, чьи пятна [загрязнений ума] уничтожены, разрушается и исчезает после распада тела и не существует после смерти»?


Вот подстрочный перевод аналогичного отрывка, выполненный тем же автором, без вставки "существующего":




> «Итак, Анурадха, если ты не можешь указать на Татхагату как на истину или реальность даже в этой самой жизни, правильно ли будет заявлять: «Друзья, если описывать Татхагату – высшего из людей, величайшего из людей, достигшего наивысших достижений – то это следует делать вне рамок этих четырёх утверждений1: «Татхагата существует после смерти, не существует после смерти, и существует и не существует после смерти, ни существует, ни не существует после смерти?»


Оригинальный отрывок из Ямака сутты:




> Ettha ca te āvuso yamaka diṭṭheva dhamme saccato thetato tathāgate anupalabbhiyamāne- kallaṃ nu te taṃ veyyākaraṇaṃ "tathāhaṃ bhagavatā dhammaṃ desitaṃ ājānāmi yathā khīṇāsavo bhikkhu kāyassa bhedā ucchijjati vinassati na hoti parammaraṇāti?
> 
> “But, friend, when the Tathagata is not apprehended by you as real and actual here in this very life, is it fitting for you to declare: ‘As I understand the Dhamma taught by the Blessed One, a bhikkhu whose taints are destroyed is annihilated and perishes with the breakup of the body and does not exist after death’?” (перевод Бхиккху Бодхи)
> 
> "And so, my friend Yamaka — when you can't pin down the Tathagata as a truth or reality even in the present life — is it proper for you to declare, 'As I understand the Teaching explained by the Blessed One, a monk with no more effluents, on the break-up of the body, is annihilated, perishes, & does not exist after death'?" (перевод Тханиссаро Бхиккху)


Автор пересказа, вставив "существующего", наводит читателя на мысль, что Татхагаты реально не существует и в этой жизни. Он обосновывает это так в примечании:




> Здесь (и в диалоге выше) идёт речь о некоей вечной и постоянной сущности Татхагаты, атмане, который, как считал Ямака, якобы реально существует и уничтожается после смерти (в момент париниббаны).


Продолжив такую логику, можно вообще прийти к выводу, что никого реально не существует. И соответственно, что и в момент смерти ничего не меняется, так как никого и не было. Тогда получается некое учение о несуществовании всех и вся.

Идет ли в Ямака сутте речь об "атмане" как некой вечной и постоянной сущности?

В Палийском каноне слово "атта" - это прежде всего возвратное местоимение наподобие русского "себя", "сам". В Ведах "атма" тоже прежде всего возвратное местоимение.




> While in the early Vedas it occurred mostly as a reflexive pronoun meaning “oneself,” in the later Upanishads (speculative commentaries on the Vedas) it comes more and more to the fore as a philosophical topic.
> http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/topic/41350/atman


В суттах слово "атта" не обозначает некой вечной и постоянной сущности в духе санскритских Упанишад, составленных позже Палийского канона. И в суттах не ставятся вопросы о наличии некой "вечной сущности" у Татхагаты или кого-либо другого.

О чем же идет речь в Ямака сутте? В ней используется слово "an*upalabbh*iyamāne".

Подобное выражение использует сестра Ваджира в сутте из Сутта-нипаты, говоря о том, что "существо" нельзя нигде найти, чтобы на него указать, так как это сборка из конструкций:




> Suddhasaṅkhārapuñjoyaṃ,
> nayidha satt*upalabbh*ati.
> 
> This is a heap of sheer formations:
> Here no being is found.
> 
> http://suttacentral.net/en/sn5.10


Сестра Ваджира приводит метафору состоящей из многих частей колесницы:




> “Just as, with an assemblage of parts,
> The word ‘chariot’ is used,
> So, when the aggregates exist,
> There is the convention ‘a being.’


говоря о том, что "существо" - условное, договоренное обозначение (в терминах позднейшей Абхидхаммы "саммути-сачча").

Эту метафору позже использует Нагасена, задавая вопрос царю Милинде: "Ваше величество прибыло сюда пешком или на колеснице?" Получив ответ, что царь прибыл к мудрецу на колеснице, Нагасена спрашивает: "Что такое колесница? Не дышло ли это? Не ось ли?" и т. д. Получив отрицательные ответы, он доказывает, что колесница есть только “становление представления”, а слово “душа” обозначает лишь обобщение отдельных моментов становления.

Подобное описание приводится и в Алагаддупама сутте по поводу "Я":




> Attani ca bhikkhave attaniye ca saccato thetato an*upalabbh*amāne yampidaṃ diṭṭhiṭṭhānaṃ 'so loko so attā, so pecca bhavissāmi nicco dhuvo sassato avipariṇāmadhammo, sassatisamaṃ tatheva ṭhassāmī'ti, nanāya bhikkhave kevalo paripūro bāladhammoti?


Досточтимый Тханиссаро Бхиккху переводит этот отрывок как:




> "Monks, where a self or what belongs to self are not pinned down as a truth or reality, then the view-position — 'This cosmos is the self. After death this I will be constant, permanent, eternal, not subject to change. I will stay just like that for an eternity' — Isn't it utterly & completely a fool's teaching?"


говоря о том, что на "Я" невозможно указать как на некую действительность.

Однако означает ли эта невозможность определенно указать на "Я" (или на "существо", или на "Татхагату") то что ни "Я", ни "существа", ни Татхагаты не существует?

Нет, Будда считал такой вопрос некорректным, и не отвечал на вопрос о том, существует ли "Я" или нет.

Обобщенное повседневное обозначение, такое как "колесница", бывает полезно, но когда идет речь о полном преображении колесницы, то теряет смысл вопрос о том, будет ли эта колесница дальше существовать или нет.

Вот, скажем, была "Римская империя". Потом её часть стала Византией. Потом образовалась Персия. Потом Турция. И где же теперь эта Римская империя? Трудно сказать. Обозначения - штука весьма условная.

----------

Anagārika Virāgānanda (05.12.2017), Bahupada (03.12.2015), Ittosai (27.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (03.12.2015), Кайто Накамура (12.09.2016), Кеин (04.12.2015), Кхантибало (03.12.2015)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Автор топика обвиняет переводчиков с другого сайта в том, что они проповедуют уничтожение.


Читайте, пожалуйста, внимательнее.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Зачем мне с ним схлестываться? Что-то вы ходите по кругу, одному и тому же.


Вот так и живём...
Говорим:



> Переформулируйте суть вопроса, пож-та.


Потом -- 



> Ещё раз.


А в итоге оказывается, что по кругу ходит собеседник... %)




> Вот слова монахини Ваджиры адресованные Маре
> 
> Зачем предполагать здесь личность?
> Не в этом ли твоё воззрение, Мара?
> [...]
> Не возникает ничего, помимо лишь одних страданий,
> Нет ничего, что прекращается, помимо них»


(Перевод -- с т.зр. русского -- ужс, но я не об этом...)
То были слова бхиккуни Ваджиры.
А вот -- слова Жеки:




> Уничтожается только страдание - не личность.


Откуда следует, что личность не уничтожается. И -- все дела...

----------

Кайто Накамура (12.09.2016)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Уничтожается только страдание - не личность.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Откуда следует, что личность не уничтожается. И -- все дела...


С логической точки зрения, тут могут быть и другие возможности, не говоря уж о том, что сама постановка вопроса может быть некорректной. Это хорошо описано в Кхема сутте.

----------

Фил (03.12.2015)

----------


## Bahupada

> Вот подстрочный перевод аналогичного отрывка, выполненный тем же автором, без вставки "существующего":
> Автор пересказа, вставив "существующего", наводит читателя на мысль, что Татхагаты реально не существует и в этой жизни. Он обосновывает это так в примечании:


В данном случае такая вставка может быть скорее не умыслом, а просто неточностью/некритичностью перевода. К тому же еще и словари могут сбить с толку, например, в толковом словаре Ушакова можно прочитать:



> ДЕЙСТВИ́ТЕЛЬНЫЙ, действительная, действительное; действителен, действительна, действительно.
> 1. Существующий на самом деле, реальный. Действительное событие.
> Ссылка: ДЕЙСТВИ́ТЕЛЬНЫЙ


и сделать вывод, что "sacca" можно равноправно передать на русском и как "действительный", и как "реально существующий" или "существующий на самом деле". Однако, в моем понимании, в данном случае это как раз "плохое" словарное равноправие.

В отрывке про Татхагату привлекает внимание оборот "saccato thetato tathāgate anupalabbhiyamāne", перекликающийся с "благородными истинами/действительностями" (ariya-sacca). Можно понять это так, что обозначение "Татхагата" не действительно в том же смысле, в каком это применимо к обозначению "благородная истина".

Можно сказать, что сложностью восприятия и перевода подобных отрывков из сутт является непривычность метода разъяснения. Нам привычнее выражаться в абстракциях, тогда как собеседникам из сутт - в демонстрациях (тыкать пальцами).
Для прояснения смысла тут можно воспользоваться понятием "знак".

Один собеседник, произнося "Татхагата" или "монах, устранивший влечения", не умеет отделять обозначение от обозначаемого, и смешивает все в одну кучу. Тогда как другой, тоже явно не выделяя эти вещи, пытается донести мысль, что это именно и только обозначение, вторая сторона которого (обозначаемое) подлинно не обнаруживается вот тут и теперь, и объясняет это путем демонстрации (поискали вместе и не нашли), и за этой демонстрацией со стороны не всегда видно, к чему же ведется разговор.
При переводе, на мой взгляд, необходимо это учитывать, и тоже стараться не смешивать эти вещи, равно как и не давать поводов к этому. В последнем уже проявляется ответственность переводчика как пропагандиста учения, а не чьего-то перевода.

Палийский оборот "saccato tathāgate anupalabbhiyamāne" как раз и выражает эту мысль: "для обозначения 'татхагата' не получается найти подлинное содержание", или, более дословно: "как подлинный татхагата не получается".

----------

Кайто Накамура (12.09.2016)

----------


## Ассаджи

> В отрывке про Татхагату привлекает внимание оборот "saccato thetato tathāgate anupalabbhiyamāne", перекликающийся с "благородными истинами/действительностями" (ariya-sacca). Можно понять это так, что обозначение "Татхагата" не действительно в том же смысле, в каком это применимо к обозначению "благородная истина".


Особенно если учесть, что более точный перевод "ария-сачча" - "данность для Благородных". Тут тоже идет речь о том, что дано в непосредственном опыте.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Если личность--"только обозначение", то что понимать под _уничтожением личности_? Это уничтожение не обозначения, очевидно, а его референта.
Скандхи--парамартхичный референт---то и дело уничтожаются. Они непостоянны, а если что и сохраняется, так это некие цепочки следствий.
Бытовой референт "Н.Н." уничтожается в бытовом же смысле--его вычеркивают из списка жильцов и делят его пожитки.
По этому рассуждению, почему бы тхеравадину не признать _уничтожение личности_?

----------


## Юй Кан

> 


Не понял... Сказанное мном согласуется с изречённым мастером Ву Бонгом или нет? %)
Если ДА, то буду гордиться! : ))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Автор пересказа, вставив "существующего", наводит читателя на мысль, что Татхагаты реально не существует и в этой жизни. Он обосновывает это так в примечании:
> 
> Продолжив такую логику, можно вообще прийти к выводу, что никого реально не существует. И соответственно, что и в момент смерти ничего не меняется, так как никого и не было. Тогда получается некое учение о несуществовании всех и вся.


Получается, да. И некоторые участники БФ следуют именно такому толкованию учения Будды -- не-ко-ле-би-мо...
Всяко бывает, всего и не обсудишь. %)




> Досточтимый Тханиссаро Бхиккху переводит этот отрывок как:
> 
> говоря о том, что на "Я" невозможно указать как на некую действительность.


Стало быть, исходя из сказанного чуть ниже, досточтимый Тханиссаро Бхиккху неправ/ошибается, если Будда считал вопрос о действительности "я" некорректным?




> Однако означает ли эта невозможность определенно указать на "Я" (или на "существо", или на "Татхагату") то что ни "Я", ни "существа", ни Татхагаты не существует?
> 
> Нет, Будда считал такой вопрос некорректным, и не отвечал на вопрос о том, существует ли "Я" или нет.


У мну что, во фразе "*во всех суттах, подобных Ямаке, Будда и его верные ученики подменяют необсуждаемый вопрос посмертного существования или несуществования Татхагаты или архата куда более плодотворным вопросом об избавлении привязанности к «я, мне, моё»*" сказато что-то иное?




> Обобщенное повседневное обозначение, такое как "колесница", бывает полезно, но когда идет речь о полном преображении колесницы, то теряет смысл вопрос о том, будет ли эта колесница дальше существовать или нет.
> 
> Вот, скажем, была "Римская империя". Потом её часть стала Византией. Потом образовалась Персия. Потом Турция. И где же теперь эта Римская империя? Трудно сказать. Обозначения - штука весьма условная.


Не знаю, кому это, про обозначение/именование, тут неясно, если понадобились такие громоздкие объяснения...
И при чём тут отдельно взятая Римская империя, если всё в мире является составным (кроме известных всем ниббаны и ещё неск. позиций), что не отменяет необходимости как-то обозначать колесницы -- как колесницы, личность -- как личность (в частности, как носитель бремени страдания) и т.д.?
Потому, по мне, дело не в том, что обозначения -- договорная условность, а в том, чтобы, следуя Дхамме или Дхарме (и не только : ), не путаться в этих условностях, зависящих ещё и от контекста.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.12.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я считаю что согласуется, Вы ведь написали что в суттах говорится об избавлении привязанности к "я, мне, моё". Мастер Ву Бонг, наверное об этом же говорит, считая природой страдания подобные концепции, что подобные концепции о "я, мне, моё", - автоматически вызывают страдания.


Не, по мне -- дело не в концептах "я, мне, моё", а в привязанностях к этим концептам... Это если копать с чуть большей вредностью. : )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.12.2015), Кайто Накамура (12.09.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> С логической точки зрения, тут могут быть и другие возможности, не говоря уж о том, что сама постановка вопроса может быть некорректной. Это хорошо описано в Кхема сутте.


Более того: всё зависит ещё и от выбранной логики, каких -- без числа. : )
У мну же подразумевалось, что некорректно (в смысле выстроенности/опрятной досказанности) само выражение "Уничтожается только страдание - не личность".
Тем паче, что есть же Бхара сутта, где ясно разделяются бремя-страдание и носитель оного бремени, представляющий собой ворох из пяти собраний привязанностей, избавлением от коих привязанностей достигается избавление от бремени...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Возможно дзен-мастер имел в виду упадану.


У Ж.-П. Сартра есть такая фраза: "Когда бог молчит, в его уста можно вложить что угодно". : )
Но в нашем случае я с ним (и с Вами) согласен! : )

----------


## Ассаджи

> Если личность--"только обозначение", то что понимать под _уничтожением личности_? Это уничтожение не обозначения, очевидно, а его референта.


В то-то и дело, что нет определенного, данного в непосредственном опыте, референта. 




> Скандхи--парамартхичный референт---то и дело уничтожаются. Они непостоянны, а если что и сохраняется, так это некие цепочки следствий.
> Бытовой референт "Н.Н." уничтожается в бытовом же смысле--его вычеркивают из списка жильцов и делят его пожитки.


И что, с распадом тела Н.Н. все остальное тоже распадается и навсегда исчезает?




> По этому рассуждению, почему бы тхеравадину не признать _уничтожение личности_?


Потому что домыслы по поводу Ниббаны мешают её достичь, как говорится в той же Мулапарияя сутте. Все равно всё оказывается не так, как предполагалось. Тем более домыслы по поводу вещей, у которых нет четких, данных в опыте референтов.

Вот даже, когда некоторые лучшие ученики Будды описывают своё достижение джхан, они говорят, что у них при этом не возникало и мысли наподобие: "Я достигаю первой джханы". Уже в джханах (которые Будда называл Ниббаной, видимой уже в этой жизни), личностные соображения во многом отпадают.

----------

Фил (03.12.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Будда учил растождествлению, наблюдению всего феноменального как "не моё, не я", то есть с позиции анатты, это прекращение отождествления "себя" с каким-либо физическим или психическим объектом. Это прекращение навешивания ярлыка "я" на какой-либо объект или процесс.


Может, есть, всё же, исключения, когда речь идёт о карме (в любом смысле)?
Хотя концепт "никакая карма -- не моя!" очень сооблазнительный и устроил бы многих... Тем паче, что карму в широком смысле никому не предъявишь.

Вспомнилась в свете представления об освобождении замечательная (хотя и радикальная, как любой афоризм) фраза "*Полная свобода достигается лишь ценой полной нищеты*".
По мне, она -- именно о такой непривязанности: об отречении от себя и своего.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Стало быть, исходя из сказанного чуть ниже, досточтимый Тханиссаро Бхиккху неправ/ошибается, если Будда считал вопрос о действительности "я" некорректным?


Почему же? Наоборот, когда у чего-то нет определенного, данного в опыте, денотата (того, что обозначается), то становится трудно точно утверждать, есть оно или нет, - а тем более, будет оно, после значительных изменений, в будущем или нет.




> У мну что, во фразе "*во всех суттах, подобных Ямаке, Будда и его верные ученики подменяют необсуждаемый вопрос посмертного существования или несуществования Татхагаты или архата куда более плодотворным вопросом об избавлении привязанности к «я, мне, моё»*" сказато что-то иное?


Ваше высказывание как раз дополняет то, что я сказал.




> Не знаю, кому это, про обозначение/именование, тут неясно, если понадобились такие громоздкие объяснения...
> И при чём тут отдельно взятая Римская империя, если всё в мире является составным (кроме известных всем ниббаны и ещё неск. позиций), что не отменяет необходимости как-то обозначать колесницы -- как колесницы, личность -- как личность (в частности, как носитель бремени страдания) и т.д.?


Римская империя была давно, и поэтому легче понять, что её время прошло. Насчет СССР, например, могли бы возникнуть вопросы. И она была большим, крупномасштабным явлением, - составную природу таких явлений легче понять, чем составную природу человеческого существа.




> Потому, по мне, дело не в том, что обозначения -- договорная условность, а в том, чтобы, следуя Дхамме или Дхарме (и не только : ), не путаться в этих условностях, зависящих ещё и от контекста.


И соответственно достигать прекращения страданий  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (03.12.2015)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Может, есть, всё же, исключения, когда речь идёт о карме (в любом смысле)?


Вот яблоко, - независимо от того, считаешь его своим или нет, - все равно падает на землю.
Так и поступки (камма) так или иначе вызывают соответствующие им последствия.




> Вспомнилась в свете представления об освобождении замечательная (хотя и радикальная, как любой афоризм) фраза "Полная свобода достигается лишь ценой полной нищеты".
> По мне, она -- именно о такой непривязанности: об отречении от себя и своего.


Из Дхаммапады (396):

Akiñcanaṃ anādānaṃ, tamahaṃ brūmi brāhmaṇaṃ. 
Я же называю брахманом того, кто ничего не имеет и ни к чему не привязан.

----------

Фил (03.12.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Почему же? Наоборот, когда у чего-то нет определенного, данного в опыте, денотата (того, что обозначается), то становится трудно точно утверждать, есть оно или нет, - а тем более, будет оно, после значительных изменений, в будущем или нет.


Утверждение Тханиссаро Бхикку (с Ваших слов): "на "Я" невозможно указать как на некую действительность".
Утверждение ПК: "Будда считал такой вопрос некорректным, и не отвечал на вопрос о том, существует ли "Я" или нет".
Разницы никакой не видите?




> Ваше высказывание как раз дополняет то, что я сказал.


Да ну? Дополнил, как раз : ), упреждая сказанное чуть не на сутки позже? А не Вы зачем-то урезали сказатое мном? : )




> Римская империя была давно, и поэтому легче понять, что её время прошло. Насчет СССР, например, могли бы возникнуть вопросы. И она была большим, крупномасштабным явлением, - составную природу таких явлений легче понять, чем составную природу человеческого существа.


Кому легче понять сост. природу Римской империи и что её время прошло, да ещё в сравнении с недавним, сопоставительно, СССР, если ВСЁ (кроме упомянутого ранее) -- СОСТАВНОЕ? : )
А с человеком -- вообще просто: молекулы, атомы... Какие там империи или союзы, если исключений -- всего ничего? %)
Или Вы не со мном беседуете, а с кем-то отсутствующим, уговаривая его, что составность Союза менее очевидна, чем Римской империи?




> И соответственно достигать прекращения страданий


А кто-то тут предположил иное? %) КТО?! : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот яблоко, - независимо от того, считаешь его своим или нет, - все равно падает на землю.
> Так и поступки (камма) так или иначе вызывают соответствующие им последствия.


Ну вот, теперь -- яблоки в свете всемирного тяготения... %)
Не заметили, что у меня шло о том, что утверждать "Нет у меня никакой кармы" -- нелепо (с т.зр. буддизма), хотя и сооблазнительно?
Вот было же, буквально:



> *Хотя концепт "никакая карма -- не моя!" очень сооблазнительный и устроил бы многих... Тем паче, что карму в широком смысле никому не предъявишь.*





> Из Дхаммапады (396):
> 
> Akiñcanaṃ anādānaṃ, tamahaṃ brūmi brāhmaṇaṃ. 
> Я же называю брахманом того, кто ничего не имеет и ни к чему не привязан.


Это -- согласуется, да. : )

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> В то-то и дело, что нет определенного, данного в непосредственном опыте, референта.


А на бытовом хотя бы уровне--есть референт? На бытовом уровне личность и её уничтожение остаются неопределенными?




> И что, с распадом тела Н.Н. все остальное тоже распадается и навсегда исчезает?


На бытовом или эмпирическом уровне сохраняются части личности умершего? Разве что "в любящих сердцах".

----------


## Фил

На бытовом уровне всё что угодно есть. Начиная от чайника Рассела.

----------

Ассаджи (03.12.2015), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016), Кеин (04.12.2015), Нико (18.01.2016)

----------


## Ассаджи

В нашей культуре принято говорить о "личности" и о о "душе".

В древнем Египте




> Считалось, что у простого человека существует пять отдельных душ: Ка, Ба (у женщин, соответственно, Хемсут и Бат), Ах, Шуит и Рен.
> http://lib100.com/book/common_psycho...t/html/?page=7


Все это понятия относительные.

Еще я недавно был свидетелем того, как человек впал в кому и не проснулся утром. Внешне казалось, что просто спит.
Есть ли в состоянии комы "личность" или нет? Ведь в принципе человек может выйти из комы, а может и нет.

----------

Tong Po (06.12.2015)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Хотя и относительное виденье наверное тоже должно сохраняться.


Да, Будда и Араханты вполне успешно оперируют понятиями "я", "мое" и т.п.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Тут даже понятие "собственное благо", наверное является относительным


Я ничего не писал о "собственном благе".

----------


## Bahupada

> Насчет "бывания" немного.


Встретилось еще такое употребление "бывания":

Из примечаний к изданию русского перевода работы Шопенгауэра "О четверояком корне закона достаточного основания":



> Данная работа — введение и первая, методологическая часть философской системы Шопенгауэра. _Учение о различных четырех видах (формах) основания (логическом — для познания, математическом через свойства времени и пространства — для стабильного бытия, каузально физическом — для материального преходящего бывания и мотивационно этическом — для бывания психического) создает схему для всей онтологии Шопенгауэра._ Это учение было навеяно ему «критическим» Кантом с его различением логического, пространственно-временного, категориального и морально-практического трансцендентализма. Во время написания своей работы Шопенгауэр еще не знал, что различение между видами достаточного основания Кант заимствовал у Христофора Августа Крузия, автора «Очерка необходимых истин разума» (1754). 
> 
> Ссылка: "О четверояком корне"

----------

Ассаджи (27.12.2015)

----------


## Кхантибало

Я думаю, основная проблема с этими переводами/пересказами не в их качестве и/или точности. Сейчас, когда доступны переводы на английский, переводить любой может.
Да и что вы хотите от переводчика, который не знает пали (не говоря уже об наличии у него религиоведческого или лингвистического образования)?

Проблема в том, что эти переводы, весьма вероятно, останутся единственными в течение многих лет, может даже десятилетий.
Их будут использовать и продвигать для изучения Дхаммы.

Это при всём при том, что даже вот на этом форуме есть несколько человек знающих пали в той или иной мере и мной за эти годы были разработаны средства для совместной работы над переводами и словарём буддийских терминов.
Также есть удобные механизмы для организации текстов. На этой базе в перспективе возможно создание средств если не автоматического перевода, то хотя бы автоматизированного.

Мы вполне могли бы сделать качественные переводы если не целых никай, то хотя бы наиболее важных сутт.

----------

Anagārika Virāgānanda (05.12.2017), Kit (26.01.2016), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

Привязанность к идее, привязанность к мнению вызывает нападение и защиту. 

Какой бы ни был текст, какой бы ни был перевод, найдутся те, кто поймут превратно, ошибочно, в силу уже сложившихся заблуждений и иллюзий. 
Иногда дхарма услышанная даже в виде совершенно искаженного и превратного пересказа внезапно пробуждает ум к истине. 
Но значительно чаще дхарма услышанная в чистейшей форме не находит отклика, не пробивается сквозь толщу загрязнений.

Это полезно - обсуждать Дхарму (но лучше с тем, кто исследовал ее, постиг, а не с тем, кто строит догадки, как и ты, лишь плодя сомнения и питая нерешительность). 

В любом случае, к записанному слову нужно относиться с бдительностью, с решительностью его проверить, испытать. Тогда все заблуждения и неточности могут быть обнаружены. Если же относиться к учению лишь как к теории, а не наставлению к практике, неточности и ошибки лишь умножатся.

Ссориться же из-за авторства переводов и пересказов, из-за уважения или пренебрежения - опасная пища для неведения, гнева и привязанности.

Помимо перевода словом "существование" для перевода термина "бхава" часто используется слово "становление"
В переводе SV в АН 3.76 термин "бхава" в переводе "существование" раскрывается в подробности возникновения предмета, называемого "бхава". 

Существование чего-либо (как и не существование) в общем-то разъясняется наличием или отсутствием соответствующих факторов (признаков) в потоке восприятия. 

Проблема же бхава (становления) в том, что этот предмет не является запросто наблюдаемым. 
Но вот то, что люди, услышав слово "существование" исходят из привычной идеи того, что нечто существует и обладает признаками (т.е. признаки относятся к чему-то существующему, а не к процессу восприятия) - не имеет отношения к тому, как правильно переводить термин "бхава".

Пребывание ума в чем-то, в каком-то мире, в каком-то потоке обусловленного восприятия это и есть обусловленное существование. 
Поэтому утверждать, что слово существование совершенно неприменимо для перевода "бхава" - не очень верно.

Так же как неверно употреблять термин существования для описания чего-либо вне восприятия.

Чистой нелепицей в этом смысле является рассматривание существования или несуществования звеньев обусловленности. Но люди, привязанные к идее этернализма, не могут не ставить для себя этого вопроса. 

Люди часто не могут ставить под сомнение свои глубинные установки. Этерналист все воспринимает с позиции того, что в основе существования находится что-то существующее. Он не может усомниться в истинности самой этерналистической установки.

Поэтому через призму этернализма Дхарма всегда упирается в проблему "изначальной реальности" из которой все происходит. И не важно, за чем маскируется слово "существование" - все равно где-то на границе сознания у приверженца этерналиста будет звучать слово "есть". И не важно - что именно есть - материя или духовная субстанция. 

При том, что срединный путь не использует ни одной из форм этернализма (но так же избегает и противоположной крайности полного отрицания причин существования - нигилизма)

Трудность понимания не устранится использованием одного перевода вместо другого. Проблема в самом свойстве понимания - цепляться и держаться за идеи. Наиболее прямой путь - отбросить жажду понимания, погрузиться в пучину исследования причин (признаков) и следствий (представлений) упирается в страх безумия, хаоса, непредсказуемости.

Будда учит, что бхава возникает при условии упадана. Привязанности же в большинстве своем мы можем исследовать, наблюдать, видеть, как они возникают при условии танха, и можем исследовать что же возникает при условии упадана.

Те самые представления о мире, о том, что в этом мире существует, что существа воспринимают как условия, средства и ограничения своего бытия в этом мире, как чего-то целого и продолжительного - это и есть бхава. 

Обобщение же "бхава" известного нам мира до беспредельных и запредельных сфер происходит в воображении ученика и лишь в этом воображении становится проблемой понять прекращение "бхава" как чего-то абстрактного.

Как отдельные феномены звена "бхава" разные представления о мире, и о нас, как существах мира, для нас не представляют сложности в наблюдении их возникновения и прекращения.

Но само звено относится к феноменам этого звена как фонтан к струям воды. Прекращение бхава в целом связано с прекращением необходимых и/или достаточных условий.

Речь не идет о том, что мы жили и умерли. Становление в этом мире уже воплотилось для нас в рождении нашего существа в этом мире, со всеми представлении о том, чем мы обладаем, что нас определяет как существа, что способствует нашей жизни, а что препятствует.

Речь идет о том фонтане, который снова и снова порождает новые и новые рождения.
Прекращение работы этого фонтана обуславливается либо временно - прекращением условий для рождений, либо постоянно - прекращением привязанностей.

Оставшаяся часть проблематики заключена в том, что же такое "татхагата", если это не какое-то существо, или часть существа, или основа существа или что-то еще, принадлежащее существу или включающее существо.

Татхагата это то, что может быть обнаружено, либо смутно, либо четко. Но так же за татхагату легко принять самые разные идеи и заблуждения.

Можно начать с простой аналогии: вот человек играет роль на сцене. Есть условия, есть история, есть персонажи и их отношения. И в этих условиях актер совершает действия, выражает чувства из этого мира. 

Когда актер готовит роль, он переживает этап становления, замысла, задумки. Он выстраивает определенную структуру субличности, которую готовится выражать. И вот на сцене он рождает существо, которое не является самим этим человеком. Это другая субличность, обусловленная другими обстоятельствами. 

Затем актер выходит из роли и погружается в свою повседневную жизнь, в которой у него есть другие обстоятельства, другие привязанности. 

Татхагата не имеет никаких собственных обстоятельств, никаких собственных привязанностей. Это лишь способность увлекаться обстоятельствами и привязанностями и способность от них освобождаться.

Это метафора самого внимания, которое может быть направлено куда угодно, может быть увлечено, а может быть отстранено. Может быть сфокусировано, а может быть распределено или вовсе не сформировано. 

Бхава в этом смысле - это и есть персонаж со всеми его обстоятельствами. 
С прекращением бхава не возникает персонажа или, с точки зрения увлеченных персонажей, возникает не-персонаж, отсутствие персонажа.

Поэтому я считаю, что вместо критики слова "существование", следует разъяснять, о каком именно "существовании" идет речь, что такое это "существование". Желательно, понятными людям ситуациями.

----------

Kit (26.01.2016)

----------


## Жека

Вот одна из лучших сутт для того, чтобы раз и навсегда закрыть для себя этот вопрос

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....002.than.html

----------

Гошка (21.01.2016), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016), Лери (21.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Вот одна из лучших сутт для того, чтобы раз и навсегда закрыть для себя этот вопрос
> 
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....002.than.html


Интересно как он перевел dukha как stress, а не suffering.

----------

Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016)

----------


## Жека

> Интересно как он перевел dukha как stress, а не suffering.


Я не в восторге от этого перевода и предпочитаю переводу Бхикку Бодхи, но тут есть рядом пали, что удобно.
И в целом суть понятна: человек задает вопрос о существовании после смерти, имея в голове идею о существовании сейчас, идею о личности. Поэтому как можно ответить на такой вопрос, кроме как молчанием или метафорами.

----------

Сергей Ч (21.01.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> И в целом суть понятна: человек задает вопрос о существовании после смерти, имея в голове идею о существовании сейчас, идею о личности.


Да? А человек-то говорит:



> "Friends, the Tathagata — the supreme man, the superlative man, attainer of the superlative attainment — being described, *is described otherwise than with these four positions*: The Tathagata exists after death, does not exist after death, both does & does not exist after death, neither exists nor does not exist after death."

----------


## Жека

> Да? А человек-то говорит:


И что? 
Априори человек с таким вопросом считает Татхагату объективно и независимо существующим, а Будда приводит его к тому, что все составляющие т.н. личности непостоянны и не могут составлять Я. Поэтому о чем говорить, о какой смерти, если ты прямо здесь и сейчас не можешь описать личность?

----------

Сергей Ч (21.01.2016)

----------


## Жека

> Я думаю, основная проблема с этими переводами/пересказами не в их качестве и/или точности. Сейчас, когда доступны переводы на английский, переводить любой может.
> Да и что вы хотите от переводчика, который не знает пали (не говоря уже об наличии у него религиоведческого или лингвистического образования)?
> 
> Проблема в том, что эти переводы, весьма вероятно, останутся единственными в течение многих лет, может даже десятилетий.
> Их будут использовать и продвигать для изучения Дхаммы.
> 
> Это при всём при том, что даже вот на этом форуме есть несколько человек знающих пали в той или иной мере и мной за эти годы были разработаны средства для совместной работы над переводами и словарём буддийских терминов.
> Также есть удобные механизмы для организации текстов. На этой базе в перспективе возможно создание средств если не автоматического перевода, то хотя бы автоматизированного.
> 
> Мы вполне могли бы сделать качественные переводы если не целых никай, то хотя бы наиболее важных сутт.


Имхо, дело вообще не в автоматизации. Когда людей, которые знают пали (и то кое как) перечесть по пальцам одной руки, то какая нужна автоматизация?
Нужна кооперация )) А с этим проблемы.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> И что? 
> Априори человек с таким вопросом


Вы о каком человеке?

----------


## Кхантибало

> Имхо, дело вообще не в автоматизации. Когда людей, которые знают пали (и то кое как) перечесть по пальцам одной руки, то какая нужна автоматизация?
> Нужна кооперация )) А с этим проблемы.


Речь пока не об автоматизированном переводе (это дело будущего), а о совместной работе - той самой кооперации, о которой вы говорите.
Для совместной работы тоже нужны программные средства - они позволяют снизить общие трудозатраты и повышают качество работы.
В нашей общине мы уже используем эти средства, но можно было бы не только внутри общины.

----------

Anagārika Virāgānanda (05.12.2017), Ассаджи (21.01.2016)

----------


## Raudex

> Речь пока не об автоматизированном переводе (это дело будущего), а о совместной работе - той самой кооперации, о которой вы говорите.
> Для совместной работы тоже нужны программные средства - они позволяют снизить общие трудозатраты и повышают качество работы.
> В нашей общине мы уже используем эти средства, но можно было бы не только внутри общины.


Какая к чёрту совместная работа, когда люди элементарно не в состоянии пойти на компромиссы в мелких, по сути, технических вопросах, а на деле так вовсе ссорятся и потом друг другу гадят. Амбиции, амбиции... Как можно сотрудничать с кем то , кто может однажды тупо тя забанить на общей рабочей площадке по своим каким то причинам.

----------

Велеслав (22.01.2016), Жека (21.01.2016), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016), Сергей Ч (21.01.2016)

----------


## Кхантибало

> Какая к чёрту совместная работа, когда люди элементарно не в состоянии пойти на компромиссы в мелких, по сути, технических вопросах, а на деле так вовсе ссорятся и потом друг другу гадят. Амбиции, амбиции... Как можно сотрудничать с кем то , кто может однажды тупо тя забанить на общей рабочей площадке по своим каким то причинам.


На нашей общей рабочей площадке с помощью тех самых средств, о которых я пишу, уже были совместно переведены 3 сутты из Дигха Никаи (раз, два, три) и, возможно, будут переведены другие. В настоящее время идёт совместная работа по переводу Ниданакатхи.
Никто в этом процессе не ссорился и никому не гадил, потому что все соблюдают элементарные правила и договариваются заранее о принципах работы.

Так что с системой и принципами взаимодействия у нас всё в порядке. Дело исключительно в участниках.

----------

Ассаджи (21.01.2016), Жека (21.01.2016), Кайто Накамура (12.09.2016), Сергей Ч (21.01.2016), Юй Кан (21.01.2016)

----------


## Жека

А вот сутта, после которой уже точно не может быть никаких вопросов )
Прекрасная.

This was said by the Blessed One, said by the Arahant, so I have heard: "Overcome by two viewpoints, some human & divine beings adhere, other human & divine beings slip right past, while those with vision see.

"And how do some adhere? Human & divine beings enjoy becoming, delight in becoming, are satisfied with becoming. When the Dhamma is being taught for the sake of the cessation of becoming, their minds do not take to it, are not calmed by it, do not settle on it or become resolved on it. This is how some adhere.

"And how do some slip right past? Some, feeling horrified, humiliated, & disgusted with that very becoming, relish non-becoming: 'When this self, at the break-up of the body, after death, perishes & is destroyed, and does not exist after death, that is peaceful, that is exquisite, that is sufficiency!' This is how some slip right past.

"And how do those with vision see? There is the case where a monk sees what has come into being as come into being. Seeing what has come into being as come into being, he practices for disenchantment with what has come into being, dispassion toward what has come into being, cessation of what has come into being. This is how those with vision see."[1]

Those, having seen
	what's come to be
		as what's come to be,
	and what's gone beyond
		what's come to be,
	are released in line
		with what's come to be,
	through the exhaustion of craving
		for becoming.

If they've comprehended
	what's come to be,
and are free from the craving
	for becoming & non-,
		with the non-becoming
		of what's come to be,
			monks come

----------

Ассаджи (21.01.2016)

----------


## Жека

> Речь пока не об автоматизированном переводе (это дело будущего), а о совместной работе - той самой кооперации, о которой вы говорите.
> Для совместной работы тоже нужны программные средства - они позволяют снизить общие трудозатраты и повышают качество работы.
> В нашей общине мы уже используем эти средства, но можно было бы не только внутри общины.


Мне нравится переводить, но я не хочу устанавливать никакие программы и ничего автоматизировать. Ну вот так, сорри.

----------


## Кхантибало

> Мне нравится переводить, но я не хочу устанавливать никакие программы и ничего автоматизировать. Ну вот так, сорри.


Для перевода на нашем сайте программы устанавливать не нужно. Я доработал программное обеспечение сайта, благодаря чему Ниданакатху на нём сейчас переводит одна из прихожанок нашей общины, которая лишь недавно научилась пользоваться электронной почтой.

Сейчас мы переводим следующим образом: 
1. Я загружаю на сайт палийский оригинал
2. Свожу его с одним или несколькими переводами на английский
3. Переводчик прямо на сайте вводит свой перевод.
4. Я проверяю перевод и вношу исправления и комментарии (по согласованию с первоначальным переводчиком), наполняю словарь ключевых буддийских терминов, для важных сутт перевожу палийский комментарий.

Последний этап может быть организован и по-другому: я и все желающие пишут комментарии, а переводчик исправляет сам (или не исправляет).
Задачи 1-2 требуют разработанного мной специализированного программного обеспечения. При желании его можно освоить и переводчица сутт Дигха Никаи смогла в целом правильно свести пали с английским.
Так что ничего сверхсложного даже в этой части работы нет.

----------

Anagārika Virāgānanda (05.12.2017), Kit (26.01.2016), Ануруддха (22.01.2016), Ассаджи (21.01.2016), Владимир Николаевич (21.01.2016), Жека (30.01.2016), Кайто Накамура (23.01.2016), Серхі (23.01.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> были совместно переведены 3 сутты из Дигха Никаи (раз, два, три) и, возможно, будут переведены другие.


Спасибо большое за вашу работу, 

но хочу ещё раз заметить, что с переводами Сыркина надо осторожнее. Это плохие переводы. Сыркин как-то сумел (конечно это Злой Мара направлял его руку  :Mad: ) вписать в них свою личную депрессию...

----------


## Кхантибало

> Спасибо большое за вашу работу, 
> 
> но хочу ещё раз заметить, что с переводами Сыркина надо осторожнее. Это плохие переводы. Сыркин как-то сумел (конечно это Злой Мара направлял его руку ) вписать в них свою личную депрессию...


Переводы Сыркина мы пока не трогаем. Эти три сутты Сыркин не переводил.

Хотя я допускаю вполне, что придёт время когда мы сведём с пали переводы Сыркина, также сведём с переводом Мориса Уолша и будем редактировать.
Будет также полезно перевести палийский комментарий к ним - частично или полностью. В целом первые кандидаты не столько работы Сыркина сколько Сигаловада сутта и Махапариниббана сутта.

----------

Kit (26.01.2016), Ассаджи (25.01.2016), Кайто Накамура (25.01.2016)

----------


## Kit

Я мало что понимаю в ремесле переводчика, и совершенно ничего не понимаю в тонкостях значений палийских терминов, но могу с уверенностью сказать что язык переводов (пересказов) от SV очень тяжел для восприятия. Во время чтения не покидает ощущение, что читаешь не окончательный перевод, а какой-то технический черновик. Из-за этого почти все тексты от этого переводчика теряют свою вдохновенность и утонченность. Для меня лично это большая потеря. 
Жаль что в данном случае цель взята на достижение объемов, а не качества работы.

Да простят меня Тхеравадины что цитирую тут Богдо-Гэгэна, но очень уж он точно сказал: _"Если думать о сохранении Дхармы, не нужно стремиться к появлению всё большего количества буддистов, нужно, чтобы малое число людей обладало исчерпывающе точным знанием Дхармы"._ 

Я думаю, что это высказывание можно полностью отнести и к переводам текстов той или иной традиции.

----------

Ануруддха (26.01.2016), Ассаджи (26.01.2016), Жека (30.01.2016), Кхантибало (27.01.2016), Пема Ванчук (03.02.2016), Чагна Дордже (26.01.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> язык переводов (пересказов) от SV очень тяжел для восприятия. Во время чтения не покидает ощущение, что читаешь не окончательный перевод, а какой-то технический черновик. Из-за этого почти все тексты от этого переводчика теряют свою вдохновенность и утонченность. Для меня лично это большая потеря.


Ну так это же отлично  :Wink:  Раз у вас такой утонченный вкус к русскому языку, берите переводы, берите английские оригиналы, (они там по ссылкам на каждой страничке) и шлифуйте, делайте фразы изящнее, подбирайте более изысканные слова. Будет ещё один вариант переводов, улучшенный. И всё будет хорошо  :Kiss:

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> высказывание можно полностью отнести и к переводам текстов той или иной традиции.


А какое отношение имеет это высказывание конкретно к вопросу переводов Палийского Канона? Боюсь что никакого.

Нужен ли русскоязычным тхеравадинам перевод Сутт насколько возможно полный ? *Да нужен.* Есть кому это сделать сейчас кроме СВ ? *Нет.* Так какие могут быть вопросы вообще? 

Кстати по моему перводы СВ великолепные. Ему надо памятник поставить при жизни за его работу.

_А кто не может прожить без изячных текстов, читайте стихи Пастернака, Блока, Пушкина, есть много бесконечно изячных текстов в русской литературе._

----------


## Кхантибало

> Ну так это же отлично  Раз у вас такой утонченный вкус к русскому языку, берите переводы, берите английские оригиналы, (они там по ссылкам на каждой страничке) и шлифуйте, делайте фразы изящнее, подбирайте более изысканные слова. Будет ещё один вариант переводов, улучшенный. И всё будет хорошо


В качестве оригиналов для большинства переводов используются защищённые авторским правом переводы Бхиккху Бодхи, официально их в свободном доступе нет. 
Хотя кто ищет тот найдёт.
При этом, некоторые тексты доступны в переводе других англоязычных авторов.

----------

Пема Ванчук (01.02.2016)

----------


## Кхантибало

> А какое отношение имеет это высказывание конкретно к вопросу переводов Палийского Канона? Боюсь что никакого.
> 
> Нужен ли русскоязычным тхеравадинам перевод Сутт насколько возможно полный ? *Да нужен.*
> Есть кому это сделать сейчас кроме СВ ? *Нет.* Так какие могут быть вопросы вообще?


А знаете, позволю-ка я себе порассуждать на крамольную тему нужен ли русским буддистам насколько возможно полный перевод Канона.

Не могу говорить за всех российских буддистов Тхеравады, но судя по тем, с кем я знаком лично, получается вполне однозначный вывод, что интерес к текстам Канона у них невелик.
О том же самом свидетельствует и активность на буддийских форумах. 

У меня складывается впечатление, что люди зачастую ищут в буддизме то же самое, что в православии, только без бога: батюшку, таинства, свечки в помощь умершим, рай для себя после смерти и приятное времяпрепровождение. А сколько наших православных читало Библию или читает её регулярно?

В общем, я подозреваю, что, даже если вместо "подстрочных пересказов" вдруг откуда-то появятся качественные переводы с пали, выполненные религиоведами-буддологами с учёными степенями, наши буддисты не побегут запоем читать их.
Максимум что они могут взять в руки - это антологию наиболее важных текстов, желательно изданную на бумаге или в виде электронной книги. Возможно на создание такой антологии нам и следует сосредоточить усилия.
Тогда будет неважно кто там ещё переводит и как.




> Кстати по моему перводы СВ великолепные. Ему надо памятник поставить при жизни за его работу.


Вы не проверяли качество его перевода. А вот я проверял. Не могу сказать, что много проверил, но ошибки я находил, в основном издержки перевода с английского.
Когда на занятиях нашей общины меня спрашивают о переводах канона, я отвечаю, что переводы SV читать можно, но нужно помнить, что это переводы с английского и никакой большой работы по терминам за ними не стоит. А изящество - дело десятое.

----------

Anagārika Virāgānanda (05.12.2017), Ассаджи (01.02.2016), Владимир Николаевич (01.02.2016), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2016), Пема Ванчук (01.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

> А сколько наших православных читало Библию или читает её регулярно?


Читают, много.
Я постоянно вижу и в метро и в электричках. Даже удивляюсь.

----------

Пема Ванчук (01.02.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Вы не проверяли качество его перевода. А вот я проверял. Не могу сказать, что много проверил, но ошибки я находил, в основном издержки перевода с английского.
> Когда на занятиях нашей общины меня спрашивают о переводах канона, я отвечаю, что переводы SV читать можно, но нужно помнить, что это переводы с английского и никакой большой работы по терминам за ними не стоит. А изящество - дело десятое.


Ну проверял я качество.. ну и что...

Это одна из ловушек, в которые неизбежно попадают люди с определенным складом ума. Бухгалтерским складом (я условно так называю). И таким людям не остается ничего кроме как сидеть и грустно рассуждать на тему угнетающих противоречий жизни.

В принципе невозможно перевести книгу с одного языка на другой идеально на 100%. К этой проболеме есть два полярных подхода - 1) вообще не переводить а только с благоговением кланяться книге на пали, стирать с неё пыль, ставить на алтарь, очень содержательные практики можно придумать вообще-то говоря. 2) переводить, несмотря на потери. При этом подходе в перспективе у нас будет не просто полный перевод, а несколько полных переводов. На выбор. Кому какой больше нравится. 

*Дело в том что Дхамма передана нам так, что от потерь в процессе первода она не особенно страдает.* Это её изначальное свойство, так интересно она закодирована. Сутты как раз сложно испортить переводом, даже слабо-профессиональным, откровенно-любительским. *Когда Будда говорит, что Дхамма изложена хорошо, то он и это имеет в виду*, среди прочего. Будда специально так пояснял, и таким кодом эти свои пояснения "сшил", что потери от труда переводчиков будут минимальными, им можно не придавать значения. Уже на уровне общения Будды и его аудитории проблема перевода и доступности текста стояла, потому что разные бхиккху были из разных регионов, из разных культурных слоев, они думали на разных диалектах, имели разный образовательный бэкграунд, поэтому язык и стиль проповедей максимально ясный и четкий, эту работу Будда уже гениально проделал за нас. Лично я уверен, что говоря "Дхамма изложена хорошо" Будда как бы подмигивает переводчикам, которые будут жить через тысячелетия после него - дескать, а ну-ка попробуй искривить мою Дхамму своими кривыми ручками, а спорим не сможешь!  :Wink: 

Например в переводе SV вместо четкости передачи терминов и вместо изящества языка - имеется личная заинтересованность переводчика, и она тоже идет в зачет. Перевод в итоге получается великолепный даже со всеми шероховатостями. Скажем мне этого более чем достаточно. Другой перевод может потерять в этом аспекте, но он тоже будет великолепный, например более изысканный с точки зрения русской словесности. Ещё возможен академический перевод, состоящий из сплошных ссылок, квадратных скобок и лингвистических пояснений. И он тоже запросто может быть великолепным. По своему и для каких-то конкретных типов ума. :Smilie:

----------


## Vladiimir

> Из-за этого почти все тексты от этого переводчика теряют свою вдохновенность и утонченность.


А в исходных английских текстах точно есть эта вдохновенность и утонченность?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.02.2016), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2016)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Я мало что понимаю в переводах, и совершенно ничего не понимаю в тонкостях значений палийских терминов, но могу с уверенностью сказать что язык переводов (пересказов) от SV очень тяжел для восприятия. Во время чтения не покидает ощущение, что читаешь не окончательный перевод, а какой-то технический черновик.


В принципе, трудночитаемость переводов не всегда является их недостатком. (Я не говорю сейчас именно про эти переводы, хотя бы потому что именно трудночитаемыми они мне не кажутся). 
Существуют переводческие стратегии, которые дают на выходе как раз трудночитаемые тексты. Как правило такие стратегии применяются в переводах религиозно-философских текстов. (Но не только - это может быть даже перевод поэмы, типа "Евгений Онегин".) Существуют и противоположные переводческие стратегии, которые дают на выходе легкочитаемый текст, как-то будто это и не перевод вовсе, а изначально составленный на языке читателя текст.
Т.е. образно говоря, первый метод как бы *"подводит читателя к автору".* Второй - как бы *"подводит автора к читателю"*. Т.е. в первом случае переводчик сознательно как бы не дает читателю "забыть", что тот читает перевод с конкретного чужого языка. Во втором случае цель - создать текст, по которому незаметно, что это перевод (определенный вид текстов требует именно такого подхода - например памятка для постояльцев отеля, или инструкция к какому-либо механизму и т.д.).
В целом выбор стратегии при таком подходе к переводу осуществляется в зависимости от задач переводчика, вида текста, целевой аудитории. 

Применительно к буддийским текстам можно привести такие примеры:
Пали: *Saccavādivacanaṃ anaññathā.*

Совершенно "прозрачный", легкочитаемый (и точный) перевод Ю. М. Алихановой:
*Как говорил Правдивый, так и случилось.*
Здесь не заметно даже, что это перевод.

А вот, "непрозрачный", трудночитаемый и точный (практически до буквальности) перевод К. Нормана:
*not otherwise is the utterance of the speaker of truth.*
По переводу Нормана видно, что это перевод. Видны особенности исходного языка. Можно даже обратный перевод сделать. К. Норман - серьезнейший филолог, авторитетнейший специалист в пали и пракритах. Т.е. можно предположить, что он знает, что такое "трудночитаемость" и "речевые нормы" и что он, тем не менее, сознательно принял такое переводческое решение.


Другой пример:
Пали: *Tassa me tumhe puttā orasā 
*
Перевод Вудворда (для PTS 1935):
*Ye are my own true sons*

Перевод Айерланда (Ireland) (для BPS 1991):
*You are my own legitimate sons*

Перевод Мейсфилда (для PTS 2000):
*of this same I are you sons, breast(-born)*

Т.е. Мейсфилд перевел *tassa me tumhe puttā*, как *of this same I are you sons*. Есть в таком переводе"одухотворенность" и "утонченность? Не знаю, не уверен. Знаю точно, что легкочитаемости нет. Гораздо легче прочитать *"you are my sons"*, чем *"of this same I are you sons"*. Тем не менее автор принял именно такое переводческое решение. И это новый перевод для Общества палийских текстов.

Т.е. я хочу сказать, что есть читатели (я себя к ним отношу) для которых подобная трудночитаемость не является недостатком.

Опять же я не говорю именно про обсуждаемые здесь переводы. Хотя даже и здесь, предполагаемые улучшения, типа введения термина "бывание" и т.п. направлены на прояснение смысла, а не на облегчение читабельности. Можно предположить, что текст стал бы в результате более точным, но менее читабельным.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.02.2016), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> А в исходных английских текстах точно есть эта вдохновенность и утонченность?


Я бы описал правильное настроение Сутт не как вдохновенность и утонченность, а скорее как сухость и страстность. Сутты могут нам казаться мега-изящными, но это скорее из-за завихрений нашей современной культуры, обрывисто-клиповой, быдловатой и насквозь материалистичной, но сами по себе Сутты это пример скорее технического изложения. Кто такой Будда, коллеги? Будда Гаутама.

Будда - кхаттий, воин, он в юности в бытность свою принцем Сиддхартой среди прочего мечем махал и палицей, и в его словах тоже не столько изячества разные поэтические, сколько воинская прямота и четкость. Он как воин-ветеран, обучающий новичков военному делу. 

Можно вносить в текст Сутт современные представления об изяществе древнего текста, причем пропущенные через опыт русской культуры, например внося какие-то ассоциации с поэтическими переводами Илиады, Одиссеи (18 и 19 веков) Шекспира и каких-то книг Библии, но не факт что это будет правильным подходом.

----------


## Vladiimir

Что касается переводов SV, то лично у меня к ним скорее положительное отношение. Т.е. в них, на мой взгляд, на удивление мало ошибок, если принять в расчет, что они (как я понимаю) выполнялись без сверки с палийским источником. Мне кажется, что такой подход вполне себя оправдал - быстро переводится *надежный* перевод на английский.  В результате имеем перевод, где да, могут быть какие-то мелкие ошибки (но это не будет фантазерский перевод, когда лингвистический анализ заменяется интуицией и догадками). В результате, люди не умеющие читать на английском получают возможность познакомиться с *огромным* количеством буддийских текстов в более-менее приемлемом переводе. Люди с повышенной требовательностью к точности могут легко научиться читать по-английски и изучать серьезные и действительно профессиональные переводы на английский. Многим же будет, наверное, достаточно этого уровня.

----------

Кайто Накамура (01.02.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

У Zoma плохо с русским... Самое вопиющее, что встретил у него, -- это "бюст" вместо "грудь" (Будды). Отдельные фразы -- вообще "переводческий" русский, ибо по-русски так не говорят. (Мы с ним об этом не раз и не два толковали в БФ. Хотя понимаю, что в его возрасте углубить знание родного языка сложно.)
Это не говоря о гатхах, какие он переводит, местами, нарушая, при этом ещё и ритм, кое-где как бы имеющий место.
Но для нынешних читателей, не ахти как знающих русский язык и литературу, это, наверное, не страшно.

А так -- сутты, в сравнении с махаянскими сутрами, очень сухие, что называется -- без изысков и... страстей : ). 
Метафоры -- очень простые, сообразные самым необразованным слушателям.
Обилие повторов, целые цепочки синонимичных прилагательных или существительных...
В общем, сутты куда менее привлекательны для читателя, ищущего художественных достоинств. : ) Формально они -- просто скучны (в сравнении, повторюсь, с сутрами).

----------

Кайто Накамура (01.02.2016), Максим& (04.02.2016), Пема Ванчук (03.02.2016)

----------


## Кхантибало

> Мне кажется, что такой подход вполне себя оправдал - быстро переводится *надежный* перевод на английский.  .


Не все переводы на английский, которые он использует, являются надёжными. 
Именно к тем переводам, что не по переводу Бхиккху Бодхи у меня и возникали вопросы как раз.

----------

Ассаджи (03.02.2016), Кайто Накамура (01.02.2016), Пема Ванчук (03.02.2016)

----------


## Кхантибало

> Читают, много.
> Я постоянно вижу и в метро и в электричках. Даже удивляюсь.


В метро - это совсем небольшое количество, учитывая сколько у нас православных ну или считающих себя таковыми.
Я сужу по крайней мере по тем, кого знаю.

----------


## Фил

> В метро - это совсем небольшое количество, учитывая сколько у нас православных ну или считающих себя таковыми.
> Я сужу по крайней мере по тем, кого знаю.


Я к тому, что будут читать ПК, будут.
Даром это не пройдет. Тем более ПК нельзя просто так взять и пойти купить.
Я сам читал с Вашего сайта.

----------

Жека (06.02.2016)

----------


## Kit

Я согласен с  Кхантибало, по важности именно совместной работы. В том числе и для того что бы каждый мог делать то, что у него получается лучше.
А у Сергея (SV), касательно переводов, на самом деле лишь одна большая проблема - он не хочет сотрудничать с людьми которые разбираются в некоторых вещах лучше него, и совершенно не выносит критики. 
Например он бы мог делать свою часть работы по черновому переводу с английского, затем кто-то другой мог бы сверять это с пали, а потом еще кто-то мог бы править приводя все это к благозвучию и проникновенности. 
Это и по общему накоплению заслуг было бы более правильно и благородно со стороны практикующего. 
Такая работа, при правильном настрое, является большой практикой терпения, уступчивости, усмирения эгоцентризма, и конечно несет счастье общего благого дела.
Но, видно, в данном случае омрачения сильнее стремления принести пользу.

----------

Жека (02.02.2016), Кхантибало (03.02.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> А у Сергея (SV), касательно переводов, на самом деле лишь одна большая проблема - он не хочет сотрудничать с людьми которые разбираются в некоторых вещах лучше него, и совершенно не выносит критики. 
> Например он бы мог делать свою часть работы по черновому переводу с английского, затем кто-то другой мог бы сверять это с пали, а потом еще кто-то мог бы править приводя все это к благозвучию и проникновенности. 
> Это и по общему накоплению заслуг было бы более правильно и благородно со стороны практикующего. 
> Такая работа, при правильном настрое, является большой практикой терпения, уступчивости, усмирения эгоцентризма, и конечно несет счастье общего благого дела.


Ну а кто мешает брать его переводы и дорабатывать? Берите и занимайтесь. Размещайте и пусть все увидят как надо  :Smilie:

----------


## Жека

> Ну а кто мешает брать его переводы и дорабатывать? Берите и занимайтесь. Размещайте и пусть все увидят как надо


Проще заново переводить, чем чужое править, у всех ведь свой стиль.

----------

Пема Ванчук (03.02.2016)

----------


## Кхантибало

> Ну а кто мешает брать его переводы и дорабатывать? Берите и занимайтесь. Размещайте и пусть все увидят как надо


Я так и делаю и у меня на сайте уже есть несколько исправленных переводов SV.
Но у меня нет столько времени на это, сколько у него.

Вот если бы кто-нибудь помогал в сведении его переводов с палийским оригиналом - сделали бы больше, опять же...

----------

Kit (06.02.2016), Ассаджи (03.02.2016), Жека (03.02.2016), Кайто Накамура (03.02.2016)

----------


## Ануруддха

Тема почищена от личного и флейм перенесен в другую тему.

----------

sergey (07.02.2016), Ассаджи (06.02.2016)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Здесь исходный английский термин "existence" передан крайне неудачно.
> 
> Досточтимый Бхиккху Бодхи пишет:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


Добавлю, что, например, в Ратана сутте говорится о восьмом "бхава". Здесь имеется в виду, что "вступивший в поток" переродится максимум семь раз, и не испытает восьмого перерождения:

232. Ye ariyasaccāni vibhāvayanti
Gambhīrapaññena sudesitāni
Kiñcāpi te honti bhusappamattā
Na te *bhavaṃ aṭṭhamaṃ* ādiyanti,
Idampi saṅghe ratanaṃ paṇītaṃ
Etena saccena suvatthi hotu.

Those who have seen clearly the noble truths
well-taught by the one of deep discernment —
regardless of what [later] might make them heedless —
will come to no *eighth state of becoming*.[2]
This, too, is an exquisite treasure in the Sangha.
By this truth may there be well-being.

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...2.01.than.html

"Кто прояснил для себя действительности благородных, 
возвещённые Глубокомудрым, 
те не испытают *восьмого перерождения*, 
сколь бы ни была велика их беспечность. 
Такая превосходная драгоценность находится в Общине. 
Пусть благодаря этой истине будет безопасность."

http://www.theravada.su/node/897/pfid/642

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Почему всётаки, в данном случае,_ bhavaṃ_ переводиться _перерождение_ ? 
Ведь в языке пали, есть же  _паччАджАйам_ (вроде правильно написал)

Как мне кажется смысловое значение _бхава_ хорошо  раскрывается через его противоположность _вибхава_ . Причём и то и другое есть крайние узы ведущие к рождению в _рупа_ или _арупа локах_ соответственно. Ну а при наличии уз _кама_, соответственно рождение будет в _кама локо_.
имхо: по сути _бхава_ и _вибхава_ есть крайние формы этернализма и нигилизма _танха_, после того когда уже отброшена _кама_.

----------

Фил (28.02.2016)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Почему всётаки, в данном случае,_ bhavaṃ_ переводиться _перерождение_ ?


На этот вопрос может точнее ответить сам переводчик, Кхантибало.

Преимущество такого перевода в том, что в понятной форме более-менее передается исходный смысл.
Перевод "восьмое бывание" пришлось бы пояснять в примечании.




> Ведь в языке пали, есть же  _паччАджАйам_ (вроде правильно написал)


Разве? Есть "_джати_" - (пере)рождение, и есть "_пунна-бхава_" - повторное бывание, термин, который для понятности порой переводят как "перерождение".

Однако между "_джати_" (перерождением) и "_бхава_" (быванием) есть важное отличие. Не случайно "бхава" предшествует "джати" в цепочке "обусловленного возникновения".

Как пишет Бхиккху Бодхи,  понятие бывания (бхава) охватывает и поступки (камма), приводящие к быванию (_камма-бхава_), и само бывание в мире как результат поступков и жажды (_упапатти-бхава_).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.02.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Разве? Есть "_джати_" - (пере)рождение, и есть "_пунна-бхава_" - повторное бывание, термин, который для понятности порой переводят как "перерождение".
> 
> ).


323. . . . Evamevam kho, bhikkhave, appaka te satta ye manussesu paccajayanti; atha kho eteva satta 
bahutara ye annatra manussehi paccajayanti.
. . . Evamevam kho, bhikkhave, appaka te satta ye majjhimesu janapadesu paccajayanti; atha kho 
eteva satta bahutara ye paccantimesu janapadesu paccajayanti avinnataresu milakkhesu 
https://archive.org/stream/10.Apadna...8%B7i_djvu.txt

(долгота гласных в тексте, к сожалению, не показана)

----------


## Ассаджи

А, это глагол "паччāджāяти" - "перерождается".

https://ru.wiktionary.org/wiki/pacc%C4%81j%C4%81yati

No ce kāyassa bhedā paraṃ maraṇā sugatiṃ saggaṃ lokaṃ upapajjati, sace manussattaṃ āgacchati yattha yattha paccājāyati dīghāyuko hoti.

But if on the dissolution of the body, after death, he does not reappear in a happy destination, in the heavenly world, but instead comes back to the human state, then wherever he is reborn he is long-lived.

https://suttacentral.net/en/mn135

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.02.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Как пишет Бхиккху Бодхи,  понятие бывания (бхава) охватывает и поступки (камма), приводящие к быванию (_камма-бхава_), и само бывание в мире как результат поступков и жажды (_упапатти-бхава_).


Не встречали ли подобного (тройственного) определения, но касательно _вибхава_ ?

----------


## Ассаджи

Подобного двойственного определения относительно _вибхава_, насколько мне известно. нет.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.02.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Написал тройственное, так чтоб обхватывало: определения\понятие, причину\действия и следствие\результат.

Возможно встречали о _камме_, имеющей следствие (ведущей к) _арупа-локо_ ?

----------


## Ассаджи

Если научиться "бестелесным достижениям" (арупа-самапатти), то можно попасть в "бестелесный мир" (арупа-лока).
Особенно если войти в соответствующее состояние в момент смерти.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Как пишет Бхиккху Бодхи,  понятие бывания (бхава) охватывает и поступки (камма), приводящие к быванию (_камма-бхава_), и само бывание в мире как результат поступков и жажды (_упапатти-бхава_).


По ходу дела я и сам лучше понял, о чем идет речь. Жажда (танха) обуславливает присвоение (упадана), присвоение обуславливает соответствующие поступки в этой жизни, в этом бывании (камма-бхава). А поступки (камма) в этой и предыдущих жизнях обуславливают после смерти соответствующее рождение в следующей жизни, следующем бывании (упапатти-бхава).

Как пишет досточтимый Нянатилока:

(10.) "Through the process of becoming is conditioned rebirth" (bhava-paccayā jāti), i.e. through the wholesome and unwholesome karma-process (kamma-bhava) is conditioned the rebirth-process (upapatti-bhava).

http://www.palikanon.com/english/wtb...samuppaada.htm

То есть в бывании можно выделить активную часть, формирующую будущее (неведение, побуждения, жажда, присвоение, поступки), и пассивную часть, сформированную прошлым (сознание, имя и облик, шесть сфер восприятия, соприкосновение и ощущение). Активная часть нынешнего бывания обуславливает пассивную часть следующего.

Разделение между этой и следующей жизнью в "обусловленном возникновении" проходит как раз между быванием (бхава) и рождением (джати).

----------


## Кхантибало

Есть ещё комментарий к Ратана сутте и там даётся объяснение этого места, хотя термины подробно не объясняются
http://www.theravada.su/node/1439
на качественный перевод комментариев не претендую.

----------

Ассаджи (29.02.2016), Владимир Николаевич (29.02.2016)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Есть ещё комментарий к Ратана сутте и там даётся объяснение этого места, хотя термины подробно не объясняются
> http://www.theravada.su/node/1439
> на качественный перевод комментариев не претендую.


Спасибо за комментарий! Он многое проясняет.

По поводу перевода "existence" как "существование" в данном контексте, - хотелось бы еще раз подчеркнуть, что этот перевод крайне неудачный.

Если, как говорит Раудекс, "_слово "существование" также вполне может иметь смысл конкретной жизни от рождения до смерти_", то такое бывает прежде всего в некачественных переводах с английского.

В живой речи ясно различают эти понятия: "Без мечты и жизнь не жизнь, а только жалкое существование."

Английское "existence" может иметь значение "одна из жизней", как указывается в Оксфордском словаре:




> Any of a person’s supposed current, future, or past lives on this earth: reaping the consequences of evil deeds sown in previous existences
> 
>     The purpose of such rites is to separate people from a previous existence.
>     Both could recall memories of previous existences on Earth and indeed this idea is a very natural one given the cyclical nature of time as observed in the seasons and years.
>     In previous existences, this electronic engineer brought cable TV to Sligo and helped get Sligo airport off the ground.


http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/us...lish/existence

А в словарях русского языка такого значения не встречается. Употребление слова "существование" в таком смысле - калька. По-русски в таких случаях говорят о "прошлых жизнях".

И такой калечный перевод может вводить в заблуждение, - например, в словосочетании "прекращение существования".
Мне трудно себе представить читателя, который бы понял "прекращение существования" не как прекращение бытия в онтологическом смысле. А, как подчеркивает Бхиккху Бодхи, "бхава" не означает существования как всеобщей онтологической категории.

Если же перевести "бхава-ниродха" как "прекращение бывания" или "прекращение бываний", то при этом передается исходный смысл. 

В Итивуттаке 42 говорится о прекращении повторного бывания:




> 2. "Yesaṃ ce hiriottappaṃ sabbadā ca na vijjati,
> Vokkantā sukkamūlā te jātimaraṇāgāmino.
> 
> 3. Yesañca hiriottappaṃ sadā sammā upaṭṭhitā,
> Virūḷhabrahmaciriyā te santo khīṇapunabbhavā"ti.
> 
> Those in whom shame and fear of wrong
> Are not consistently found
> Have deviated from the bright root
> ...


http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...l.html#iti-042

То есть, как говорится в концовках многих сутт, 




> "khīṇā jāti vusitaṃ brahmacariyaṃ kataṃ karaṇīyaṃ nāparaṃ itthattāyā"ti pajānātīti





> Он познает: "Прекращено перерождение, доведена до совершенства праведная жизнь, выполнено подлежащее выполнению, больше не последует здешнее (бывание)".

----------

Антарадхана (03.03.2016), Кхантибало (03.03.2016), Фил (03.03.2016)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Если же перевести "бхава-ниродха" как "прекращение бывания" или "прекращение бываний", то при этом передается исходный смысл.


"Бывание", на мой взгляд, несколько сбивает со смысла - требуется осмысление, что под этим имеется в виду. Может быть обратить внимание на термин "становление" в котором уже заложена причинно-следственная связь и в этом случае "прекращение становления" выглядит более логичным и требует меньшего осмысления, а значит более быстрого и правильного понимания.

----------

Антарадхана (04.03.2016), Владимир Николаевич (03.03.2016)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Может быть обратить внимание на термин "становление" в котором уже заложена причинно-следственная связь и в этом случае "прекращение становления" выглядит более логичным и требует меньшего осмысления и значит более быстрого и правильного понимания.


А понятно ли в таком варианте, что "становление" означает конкретную жизнь от рождения до смерти, и под "прекращением становления" имеется в виду, что следующего "становления" уже не последует?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Есть ли какие-то  традиционные комментарии, современные наработки или исследования по поводу того, какие термины можно смело переводить, а какие лучше оставить на пали ?
(напр.: Будда, Ниббана, Арахант - чаще всего не переводятся.)

По поводу_ бхава_ - как переводят на тайский, бирманский или сингальский ? 
(если конечно переводят)

----------


## Ассаджи

> А понятно ли в таком варианте, что "становление" означает конкретную жизнь от рождения до смерти, и под "прекращением становления" имеется в виду, что следующего "становления" уже не последует?


P.S. Уточню, что активная сторона бывания (бхава) прекращается уже в этой жизни. Поступки Араханта не являются каммой, способной вызвать перерождение. В этом смысле бывание прекращается сразу же по достижении Ниббаны.

Подробнее это объясняется в Нидана сутте.

----------

Won Soeng (03.03.2016)

----------


## Bahupada

> "Бывание", на мой взгляд, несколько сбивает со смысла - требуется осмысление, что под этим имеется в виду. Может быть обратить внимание на термин "становление" в котором уже заложена причинно-следственная связь и в этом случае "прекращение становления" выглядит более логичным и требует меньшего осмысления, а значит более быстрого и правильного понимания.


Какое из многочисленных определений "становления", на ваш взгляд, соотносится с палийским bhava?

Для прозрачности стоит привести комментаторское толкование:



> bhavaniddese kāmabhavoti kammabhavo ca upapattibhavo ca. tattha kammabhavo nāma kāmabhavūpagakammameva. tañhi tattha upapattibhavassa kāraṇattā “sukho buddhānaṃ uppādo (dha. pa. 194) dukkho pāpassa uccayo”tiādīni (dha. pa. 117) viya phalavohārena bhavoti vuttaṃ. upapattibhavo nāma tena kammena nibbattaṃ upādiṇṇakkhandhapañcakaṃ. tañhi tattha bhavatīti katvā bhavoti vuttaṃ. sabbathāpi idaṃ kammañca upapattiñca ubhayampetamidha “kāmabhavo”ti vuttaṃ. esa nayo rūpārūpabhavesūti.


Тут говорится следующее (на примере kāmabhava): бхава - в двух лицах, "кармическая" бхава и "возникновенческая" бхава. кармическая бхава - это собственно карма, идущая к соответствующей бхаве. Из-за того, что она является причиной "возникновенческой" бхавы, то в соответствии со своим плодом о ней сказано через обозначение 'бхава'. Подобно выражению "появление будд - это счастье" и т.п. И далее, "возникновенческая" бхава это из-за той самой кармы перерождение и присвоенных совокупностей пятерка. Это здесь 'бывает'/бхавати, потому и сказано: 'бывание'/бхава. Остальные бхавы понимай так же.

----------

Ассаджи (03.03.2016)

----------


## Bahupada

> бхава - в двух лицах, "кармическая" бхава и "возникновенческая" бхава


Точнее даже будет сказать так: "бхава как карма" и "бхава как возникновение".

----------


## Ассаджи

> Точнее даже будет сказать так: "бхава как карма" и "бхава как возникновение".


Получается, как словаре досточтимого Нянатилоки?

(1) Karma-process (kamma-bhava), i.e. the karmically active side of existence, being the cause of rebirth and consisting in wholesome and unwholesome volitional actions. See Karma, paticca-samuppāda (IX).

(2) Karma-produced rebirth, or regenerating process (uppattibhava), i.e. the karmically passive side of existence consisting in the arising and developing of the karma-produced and therefore morally neutral mental and bodily phenomena of existence.

http://www.palikanon.com/english/wtb/b_f/bhava.htm

----------


## Антарадхана

Я всегда понимал bhava как становление, ИМХО - это наиболее многозначный термин, который можно понимать и как явление, и как процесс, и как характеристику, но прекрасно понимаю, что это обусловлено теми переводами на русский, что я читал, в основном там использовалось это слово. 
Если перевод термина одним словом настолько спорен, может быть попробовать использовать не одно слово, а какие-то словосочетания?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Встретил очень интересную статью Дост. Punnaji о саматха-випассана.  В части "анализ опыта" Дост. затрагивает вопросы bhava nirodha:
Analysis of Experience

Normally, we experience "existence" when we think in terms of an existing "experiencer" experiencing the existing, "object of experience". There are three parts to that experience as follows: Experiencer___Experience___Experienced (Subject) (Object) The term "existence" (bhava) refers to the apparent existence of the "subject" and the "object" of experience, on which are based all emotional relationships between the subject and the object. The normal paradigm is the experience of the existence of a subject and an object, and the relationship between them. It is to think that there is a "subject" experiencing an "object" cognitively and affectively. Through the vipassana meditation the meditator becomes aware of this experience as only an "experience", instead of as a real "existence" and a relationship. This means, the "existence" of the subject and the object is seen as an "experience" only, or as a mere product of the process of perception, or of experiencing.
In other words, the subject and the object are seen as "creations of the mental process". This means, the process of experiencing precedes the notion of the existence of subject and object, not vise versa. This may be stated as, "experience precedes existence". It is seeing that "experience" is the ultimate foundation of "existence". This uncommon paradigm may be called the "experiencing of experience" which is quite different from the common paradigm of the "experience of existence". This is the paradigm shift from "existence" to "experience". When this happens, all subject/object relationships are seen as meaningless.

This paradigm shift can take place only by letting go of all attachments to objects of experience, the subjectively experienced "self", and all relationships, through depersonalization. This paradigm shift is the freedom from the experience of existence, and all the suffering accompanying it. This is called the "cessation of existence" (bhava nirodha). When this happens, all sufferings, fears, worries and anxieties come to an end. This is NIBBANA, which has been defined by the Buddha as "the cessation of existence" (bhava nirodho nibbanam).

This cessation of existence is not a death but the freedom from the dream of existence, which is an awakening to the reality of "impersonal experience". Therefore Nibbana (Nirvana) is the experience of the ultimate reality of impersonal experience. This idea may be confusing at the beginning, but it becomes clearer as one advances in meditation.

http://obo.genaud.net/dhammatalk/bd_...en_punnaji.htm


(п.с. извиняюсь за длинную цитату на английском языке)

----------

Ассаджи (04.03.2016)

----------


## Bahupada

> Получается, как словаре досточтимого Нянатилоки?
> 
> (1) Karma-process (kamma-bhava), i.e. the karmically active side of existence, being the cause of rebirth and consisting in wholesome and unwholesome volitional actions. See Karma, paticca-samuppāda (IX).
> 
> (2) Karma-produced rebirth, or regenerating process (uppattibhava), i.e. the karmically passive side of existence consisting in the arising and developing of the karma-produced and therefore morally neutral mental and bodily phenomena of existence.
> 
> http://www.palikanon.com/english/wtb/b_f/bhava.htm


Совершенно точно!

----------


## Ассаджи

> Сообщение от Ассаджи
> 
> 
> Ведь, например, от ошибочного отождествления "ниродха-самапатти" и Ниббаны, приводимого на сайте theravada.ru, можно перейти к ошибочному представлению о том, что достижение Ниббаны - это непременно "прекращение всякого восприятия и ума". А отсюда рукой подать до представления о Ниббане как о неком прекращении существования в онтологическом смысле.
> 
> 
> Я, например не отождествляю НС и Ниббану,


Это радует.




> но при этом считаю, что Ниббана без остатка - это полное прекращение любых формаций, в т.ч. восприятия и ума, и полное прекращение существования в онтологическом смысле. Если после Ниббаны без остатка, остается восприятие и ум, то значит существуют и изменения (в восприятии), а значит и дуккха, а отсюда рукой подать до представления о Ниббане, как о неком райском существовании, некоего вечного сознания


Я понимаю тягу к неким умозрительным представлениям о Ниббане в рамках привычных логических рамок существования или несуществования. Разнообразные взгляды по поводу "я" притягательны в силу жажды, как описано в Парилеяка сутте:




> "Or he doesn't assume form to be the self... but he may have a view such as this: 'This self is the same as the cosmos. This I will be after death, constant, lasting, eternal, not subject to change.' This eternalist view is a fabrication... Or... he may have a view such as this: 'I would not be, neither would there be what is mine. I will not be, neither will there be what is mine.' This annihilationist view is a fabrication... Or... he may be doubtful & uncertain, having come to no conclusion with regard to the true Dhamma. That doubt, uncertainty, & coming-to-no-conclusion is a fabrication.
> 
> "What is the cause, what is the origination, what is the birth, what is the coming-into-existence of that fabrication? To an uninstructed, run-of-the-mill person, touched by what is felt born of contact with ignorance, craving arises. That fabrication is born of that. And that fabrication is inconstant, fabricated, dependently co-arisen. That craving... That feeling... That contact... That ignorance is inconstant, fabricated, dependently co-arisen. It is by knowing & seeing in this way that one without delay puts an end to the effluents."
> 
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....081.than.html


и исходят из представления о само-тождественности, как описано Исидатта сутте:




> "Concerning the various views that arise in the world, householder... when self-identity view is present, these views come into being; when self-identity view is absent, they don't come into being."
> 
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....003.than.html


Все такие умозрительные воззрения приводят к страданию:




> Now this view has been brought into being, is fabricated, willed, dependently originated. Whatever has been brought into being, is fabricated, willed, dependently originated, that is inconstant. Whatever is inconstant is stress. This venerable one thus adheres to that very stress, submits himself to that very stress."
> 
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....093.than.html


Однако Будда подчеркивал, что он не учит некой аннигиляции:




> "Speaking in this way, teaching in this way, I have been erroneously, vainly, falsely, unfactually misrepresented by some brahmans and contemplatives [who say], 'Gotama the contemplative is one who misleads. He declares the annihilation, destruction, extermination of the existing being.' But as I am not that, as I do not say that, so I have been erroneously, vainly, falsely, unfactually misrepresented by those venerable brahmans and contemplatives [who say], 'Gotama the contemplative is one who misleads. He declares the annihilation, destruction, extermination of the existing being.'
> 
> "Both formerly and now, monks, I declare only stress and the cessation of stress."
> 
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....022.than.html


и говорил, что любые взгляды о существовании или несуществовании Татхагаты после смерти заводят в тупик:




> "It's not the case that when there is the view, 'After death a Tathagata exists,' there is the living of the holy life. And it's not the case that when there is the view, 'After death a Tathagata does not exist,' there is the living of the holy life. And it's not the case that when there is the view, 'After death a Tathagata both exists & does not exist,' there is the living of the holy life. And it's not the case that when there is the view, 'After death a Tathagata neither exists nor does not exist' there is the living of the holy life. When there is the view, 'After death a Tathagata exists'... 'After death a Tathagata does not exist'... 'After death a Tathagata both exists & does not exist'... 'After death a Tathagata neither exists nor does not exist,' there is still the birth, there is the aging, there is the death, there is the sorrow, lamentation, pain, despair, & distress whose destruction I make known right in the here & now.
> 
> "So, Malunkyaputta, remember what is undeclared by me as undeclared, and what is declared by me as declared. And what is undeclared by me? 'The cosmos is eternal,' is undeclared by me. 'The cosmos is not eternal,' is undeclared by me. 'The cosmos is finite'... 'The cosmos is infinite'... 'The soul & the body are the same'... 'The soul is one thing and the body another'... 'After death a Tathagata exists'... 'After death a Tathagata does not exist'... 'After death a Tathagata both exists & does not exist'... 'After death a Tathagata neither exists nor does not exist,' is undeclared by me.
> 
> "And why are they undeclared by me? Because they are not connected with the goal, are not fundamental to the holy life. They do not lead to disenchantment, dispassion, cessation, calming, direct knowledge, self-awakening, Unbinding. That's why they are undeclared by me.
> 
> "And what is declared by me? 'This is stress,' is declared by me. 'This is the origination of stress,' is declared by me. 'This is the cessation of stress,' is declared by me. 'This is the path of practice leading to the cessation of stress,' is declared by me. And why are they declared by me? Because they are connected with the goal, are fundamental to the holy life. They lead to disenchantment, dispassion, cessation, calming, direct knowledge, self-awakening, Unbinding. That's why they are declared by me.
> 
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....063.than.html


Предрассудки по поводу Ниббаны мешают её достижению:




> "He directly knows Unbinding as Unbinding. Directly knowing Unbinding as Unbinding, let him not conceive things about Unbinding, let him not conceive things in Unbinding, let him not conceive things coming out of Unbinding, let him not conceive Unbinding as 'mine,' let him not delight in Unbinding. Why is that? So that he may comprehend it, I tell you.
> 
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....001.than.html


Поэтому на Пути важно заниматься прекращением страдания, устранением алчности, злобы и заблуждения, а не вдаваться в преждевременные домыслы о том, что же происходит с Арахантом после смерти. Именно практика, а не рассуждения, дает возможность приблизиться к ответу на этот вопрос, - и коснуться Ниббаны уже в этой жизни.

----------

Амв (05.08.2016), Дондог (05.08.2016)

----------


## Александр Фролов

Ассаджи, в контексте ПК, Будда говорит что не учит аннигиляции, потому что нечему аннигилироваться, или по другим каким причинам он это говорит?

----------


## Ассаджи

> Ассаджи, в контексте ПК, Будда говорит что не учит аннигиляции, потому что нечему аннигилироваться, или по другим каким причинам он это говорит?


Потому что подобные вопросы о существовании или несуществовании Постигшего после смерти не имеют отношения к цели, - к Постижению и Ниббане.




> "So, Malunkyaputta, remember what is undeclared by me as undeclared, and what is declared by me as declared. And what is undeclared by me? 'The cosmos is eternal,' is undeclared by me. 'The cosmos is not eternal,' is undeclared by me. 'The cosmos is finite'... 'The cosmos is infinite'... 'The soul & the body are the same'... 'The soul is one thing and the body another'... 'After death a Tathagata exists'... 'After death a Tathagata does not exist'... 'After death a Tathagata both exists & does not exist'... 'After death a Tathagata neither exists nor does not exist,' is undeclared by me.
> 
> "And why are they undeclared by me? Because they are not connected with the goal, are not fundamental to the holy life. They do not lead to disenchantment, dispassion, cessation, calming, direct knowledge, self-awakening, Unbinding. That's why they are undeclared by me.
> 
> "And what is declared by me? 'This is stress,' is declared by me. 'This is the origination of stress,' is declared by me. 'This is the cessation of stress,' is declared by me. 'This is the path of practice leading to the cessation of stress,' is declared by me. And why are they declared by me? Because they are connected with the goal, are fundamental to the holy life. They lead to disenchantment, dispassion, cessation, calming, direct knowledge, self-awakening, Unbinding. That's why they are declared by me.
> 
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....063.than.html


Как он объясняет в Симсапа сутте, он принципиально не учил всему тому, что не имеет отношения к цели, к праведной жизни, и не ведет к пресыщению, бесстрастию, прекращению, успокоению, Постижению, Освобождению.

----------

Александр Фролов (05.08.2016), Амв (05.08.2016), Сергей Ч (08.08.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Я понимаю тягу к неким умозрительным представлениям о Ниббане в рамках привычных логических рамок существования или несуществования.


Чтобы двигаться к какой-либо цели, цель должна быть ясной.




> Однако Будда подчеркивал, что он не учит некой аннигиляции


В том плане, что не учит самоуничтожению. Но понимать это можно по разному, например что нет никакого я, которое уничтожается. Я согласен, что прямо говорить, что ниббана - суть прекращение существования, анигилляция, особенно людям, которые только знакомятся с буддизмом не стоит, так как сам Будда, этого не делал. Каждый сам должен понять, о чем говорил Будда, изучая как можно больше сутт, сопоставляя и обдумывая информацию.




> и говорил, что любые взгляды о существовании или несуществовании Татхагаты после смерти заводят в тупик


Да, он подчеркивал, что основная цель его Учения - прекращение страданий, и эта цель достигается с наступлением ниббаны. Остальное как-бы не суть важно. Но тем не менее, он говорил, что ниббана - это угасание всех кхандх, т.е. угасание всего, т.к. вне кхандх нет живого существа.




> Поэтому на Пути важно заниматься прекращением страдания, устранением алчности, злобы и заблуждения, а не вдаваться в преждевременные домыслы о том, что же происходит с Арахантом после смерти. Именно практика, а не рассуждения, дает возможность приблизиться к ответу на этот вопрос, - и коснуться Ниббаны уже в этой жизни.


Ну это понятно, что лучше один раз увидеть, чем сто раз услышать.

----------

Сергей Ч (08.08.2016)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Чтобы двигаться к какой-либо цели, цель должна быть ясной.


Цель, прекращение страдания, через устранение страсти, раздражения и неведения предельно ясна, и описана в "Сутте о стрелах", Чхачхакка сутте, и многих других суттах.




> В том плане, что не учит самоуничтожению. Но понимать это можно по разному, например что нет никакого я, которое уничтожается.


Будда вполне ясно говорит, что он не учит уничтожению как таковому.

Вопрос о существовании или несуществовании "я" он тоже отставлял в сторону, как описано в Ананда сутте.
Как и вообще вопросы о существовании или несуществовании всего, что описано в Каччаянаготта сутте.




> Каждый сам должен понять, о чем говорил Будда, изучая как можно больше сутт, сопоставляя и обдумывая информацию.


Согласен.




> Да, он подчеркивал, что основная цель его Учения - прекращение страданий, и эта цель достигается с наступлением ниббаны. Остальное как-бы не суть важно.


Да.




> Но тем не менее, он говорил, что ниббана - это угасание всех кхандх, т.е. угасание всего, т.к. вне кхандх нет живого существа.


О прекращении всех кхандх он говорил, а об угасании всего живого существа, - нет. 
В такой логической связке между существом и кхандхами получается, что будто бы существо является совокупностями (кхандха).
А любое такое отождествление вызывает неизбежные противоречия и парадоксы, - является ли существо совокупностью тела (рупа), которое распадается при смерти, и т.д. и т.п.

Любое воззрение насчет точной тождественности такого обобщенного понятия неизбежно вызывает проблемы. Поэтому Будда не определял существо через совокупности, не смешивая эти принципиально разные описания.

У обозначений есть свои пределы:




> "If anyone were to say with regard to a monk whose mind is thus released that 'The Tathagata exists after death,' is his view, that would be mistaken; that 'The Tathagata does not exist after death'... that 'The Tathagata both exists and does not exist after death'... that 'The Tathagata neither exists nor does not exist after death' is his view, that would be mistaken. Why? Having directly known the extent of designation and the extent of the objects of designation, the extent of expression and the extent of the objects of expression, the extent of description and the extent of the objects of description, the extent of discernment and the extent of the objects of discernment, the extent to which the cycle revolves: Having directly known that, the monk is released. [To say that,] 'The monk released, having directly known that, does not see, does not know is his opinion,' that would be mistaken.
> 
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...15.0.than.html


Пока есть страсть и жажда, говорят о "существе":




> I have heard that on one occasion the Blessed One was staying near Savatthi at Jeta's Grove, Anathapindika's monastery. Then Ven. Radha went to the Blessed One and, on arrival, having bowed down to him sat to one side. As he was sitting there he said to the Blessed One: "'A being,' lord. 'A being,' it's said. To what extent is one said to be 'a being'?"
> 
> "Any desire, passion, delight, or craving for form, Radha: when one is caught up[1] there, tied up[2] there, one is said to be 'a being.'[3]
> 
> "Any desire, passion, delight, or craving for feeling... perception... fabrications...
> 
> "Any desire, passion, delight, or craving for consciousness, Radha: when one is caught up there, tied up there, one is said to be 'a being.'
> 
> "Just as when boys or girls are playing with little sand castles:[4] as long as they are not free from passion, desire, love, thirst, fever, & craving for those little sand castles, that's how long they have fun with those sand castles, enjoy them, treasure them, feel possessive of them. But when they become free from passion, desire, love, thirst, fever, & craving for those little sand castles, then they smash them, scatter them, demolish them with their hands or feet and make them unfit for play.
> ...



В определенный момент обозначения становятся неприменимы:




> "Now, when there is no eye, when there are no forms, when there is no eye-consciousness, it is impossible that one will delineate a delineation of contact. When there is no delineation of contact, it is impossible that one will delineate a delineation of feeling. When there is no delineation of feeling, it is impossible that one will delineate a delineation of perception. When there is no delineation of perception, it is impossible that one will delineate a delineation of thinking. When there is no delineation of thinking, it is impossible that one will delineate a delineation of being assailed by the perceptions & categories of objectification.
> 
> "When there is no ear...
> 
> "When there is no nose...
> 
> "When there is no tongue...
> 
> "When there is no body...
> ...


А до тех пор вполне можно говорить на бытовом языке о личности как носителе совокупностей (кхандх), как это делает Будда в Бхара сутте.

----------

Антарадхана (05.08.2016), Сергей Ч (08.08.2016)

----------


## Эно

> На сайте theravada.ru публикуются подстрочные пересказы сутт, авторы которых внедряют в них идею несуществования, которой нет в оригинале. … Ведь, например, от ошибочного отождествления "ниродха-самапатти" и Ниббаны, приводимого на сайте theravada.ru, можно перейти к ошибочному представлению о том, что достижение Ниббаны - это непременно "прекращение всякого восприятия и ума". А отсюда рукой подать до представления о Ниббане как о неком прекращении существования в онтологическом смысле. Складывается сложная и убедительная система заблуждений, из которой трудно выпутаться. ... SV (Zom) полностью распоряжается сайтом theravada.ru, в том числе переводами. Он своеобразно истолковывает тексты, в духе австралийского буддизма Брахмавамсо с ниродха-самапатти как Ниббаной, Ниббаной как прекращением всего, и т.п.
> И никто не может с этим ничего поделать, поскольку власть SV (Зома) над сайтом ничем и никак не ограничена?
> Что он захочет, то и делает, и это навсегда? Доктрина общины в его руках?



SV изложил свои соображения по этому поводу здесь: 
http://www.forum.theravada.ru/viewto...p=62366#p62366 Его аргумент состоит в том, что 


> мудрый человек выберет сторону именно третьих учителей - которые учат полному прекращению и равняют с этим ниббану. Причина? Потому что их Дхамма "граничит с отсутствием цепляния", тогда как Дхамма остальных учителей "Граничит с наличием цепляния".


 Опасность «цепляния за ниббану» действительно существует и придерживаться такого мнения есть право любого человека. Однако здесь есть два момента. Во-первых, сам Будда так не учил и во многих местах упоминал о ниббане как о необусловленной дхамме и как о реальном опыте (в частности в нижеприведенной сутте), что признает и сам SV. В то же время Будда учил о том, что для достижение ниббаны необходимо освободиться также и от самого стремления и цепляния к ниббане.  Во-вторых, какие бы ни были у переводчика и комментатора собственные воззрения, переводить и комментировать Канон следует беспристрастно и как можно более близко к оригиналу. Искажение перевода и комментарии в соответствии с частными воззрениями недопустимо. Если и существует проблема цепляния к ниббане, то решать следует именно эту конкретную проблему путем разбора, разъяснения, правильной практики, а не искажать Дхамму в «педагогических» целях избежания такого цепляния.

Сам Будда ответил на это:




> И вот ответ на это:
> «Вот лишённое признаков, бесконечное, отовсюду имеющее доступ сознание. Здесь лишены основания вода и земля, огонь и воздух.
> Здесь лишены основания длинное и короткое, тонкое и грубое, приятное и неприятное;
> Здесь уничтожаются без остатка имя и образ.
> С уничтожением разума всё это уничтожается здесь»
> Кеватта сутта: К Кеваттхе ДН 11


То есть ниббана - это чистое и необусловленное состояние сознания, наступающее при прекращении загрязняющей активности ума (уничтожении сознания скандх), производящей изволения, цепляния, жажду, умственные конструкции. В том числе прекращается и цепляние за само состояние ниббаны. Обвинения такого воззрения в этернализме совершенно беспочвенны, поскольку сознание лишено атты в любом состоянии, будь оно обусловленным или необусловленным. Иными словами сознание - это не "что-то" и не "кто-то". Представление о сознании как о некоей сущности, о "чем-то" или "ком-то", и есть одна из загрязняющих умственных конструкций, которые отсутствуют в ниббане.

----------

Антарадхана (09.08.2016), Владимир Николаевич (09.08.2016), Сергей Ч (08.08.2016)

----------


## Йен

> SV изложил свои соображения по этому поводу здесь: 
> http://www.forum.theravada.ru/viewto...p=62366#p62366 
> 
> Сам Будда ответил на это:
> 
> 
> То есть ниббана - это чистое и необусловленное состояние сознания, наступающее при прекращении загрязняющей активности ума (уничтожении сознания скандх), производящей изволения, цепляния, жажду, умственные конструкции. В том числе прекращается и цепляние за само состояние ниббаны. Обвинения такого воззрения в этернализме совершенно беспочвенны, поскольку сознание лишено атты в любом состоянии, будь оно обусловленным или необусловленным. Иными словами сознание - это не "что-то" и не "кто-то". Представление о сознании как о некоей сущности, о "чем-то" или "ком-то", и есть одна из загрязняющих умственных конструкций, которые отсутствуют в ниббане.



Ниббана - не сознание
Бхиккху Суджато
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Wor...ot-mind-sv.htm

----------

Антарадхана (09.08.2016), Сергей Ч (09.08.2016)

----------


## Эно

> Ниббана - не сознание
> Бхиккху Суджато
> http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Wor...ot-mind-sv.htm


По-видимому Бхиккху Суджато относится как раз к "третьей группе учителей которые учат полному прекращению и равняют с этим ниббану" по выражению SV.

«И [иное свойство] – без остаточного топлива, после завершения жизни – 
В котором всякое становление полностью прекращается.
У того, кто *знает это несоставное состояние*, 
Ум освобождён уничтожением проводника к становлению.» (Ниббана дхату сутта)

Впрочем споров по этому вопросу было уже столько, что тут вряд ли можно что-то добавить. Никто из умерших архатов не возвращался из париниббаны и не дал нам ответа на него. Канон не дает однозначного ответа. Я высказал свое имхо, но не настаиваю и думаю лучше вопрос оставить открытым и действительно относитья к нему прагматически, имея целью практики прекращение дукха.

----------


## Ассаджи

Спасибо, Эно!

Насчет перевода Кеваддха сутты, - он взят со страницы 
http://dhamma.ru/canon/dn/dn11.htm
и в нем на сайте theravada.ru вроде бы не опущены слова.

Александр Яковлевич Сыркин в 70-х года прошлого века перевел "винняна" как "разумение". 




> Опасность «цепляния за ниббану» действительно существует и придерживаться такого мнения есть право любого человека.


Что-то я не слышал о таком цеплянии, и мне трудно его себе представить.




> Во-первых, сам Будда так не учил и во многих местах упоминал о ниббане как о необусловленной дхамме и как о реальном опыте (в частности в нижеприведенной сутте), что признает и сам SV.


Да.




> В то же время Будда учил о том, что для достижение ниббаны необходимо освободиться также и от самого стремления и цепляния к ниббане.


Давайте и тут сверимся с первоисточниками. Не подскажете ли, о какой именно сутте идет речь? У меня есть основания считать, что такой сутты нет.
Зом в указанной вами теме ссылается на свой пересказ Апаннака сутты:




> «Поэтому проницательный человек рассуждает так: «Что касается [утверждения] тех почтенных жрецов и отшельников, которые придерживаются такой доктрины, имеют такие воззрения: «Нет абсолютного прекращения существования» – то я этого не видел. Что касается [утверждения] тех почтенных жрецов и отшельников, которые придерживаются такой доктрины, имеют такие воззрения: «Есть абсолютное прекращение существования» – то я этого не познал. Если я, не зная и не видя, принял бы одну из сторон и заявил: «Только это правда, а остальное ерунда» – то это было бы неподобающим для меня.
> Что касается тех почтенных жрецов и отшельников, которые придерживаются такой доктрины, имеют такие воззрения: «Нет абсолютного прекращения существования» – то если это их утверждение правдиво, то есть спасительная возможность, что я перерожусь среди созданных-из-восприятия божеств бесформенного мира. Что касается тех почтенных жрецов и отшельников, которые придерживаются такой доктрины, имеют такие воззрения: «Есть абсолютное прекращение существования» – то если это их утверждение правдиво, то есть спасительная возможность, что я достигну ниббаны здесь и сейчас.
> Что касается тех почтенных жрецов и отшельников, которые придерживаются такой доктрины, имеют такие воззрения: «Нет абсолютного прекращения существования» – то это их воззрение граничит с жаждой, граничит с путами, граничит с пристрастием, граничит с удержанием, граничит с цеплянием.
> Что касается тех почтенных жрецов и отшельников, которые придерживаются такой доктрины, имеют такие воззрения: «Есть абсолютное прекращение существования» – то это их воззрение граничит с отсутствием жажды, граничит с отсутствием пут, граничит с отсутствием пристрастия, граничит с отсутствием удержания, граничит с отсутствием цепляния».


Однако в этом пересказе закладывается неверное понимание слов Будды, поскольку термин "бхава" ("being" у Бхиккху Бодхи) переведен как "существование", и Ниббана из прекращения "бхава" (бывания) легким нажатием клавиш превращается в прекращение существования. Об этом много было сказано выше в этой теме.




> Во-вторых, какие бы ни были у переводчика и комментатора собственные воззрения, переводить и комментировать Канон следует беспристрастно и как можно более близко к оригиналу. Искажение перевода и комментарии в соответствии с частными воззрениями недопустимо. Если и существует проблема цепляния к ниббане, то решать следует именно эту конкретную проблему путем разбора, разъяснения, правильной практики, а не искажать Дхамму в «педагогических» целях избежания такого цепляния.


Согласен.




> Сам Будда ответил на это:


Приведу английский перевод Бхиккху Бодхи:




> "Consciousness that is signless, limitless, all-illuminating, 
> Then water, earth, fire, & wind find no footing,
> Then long & short, small & large, pleasant & unpleasant -
> Then “name-&-form” are all brought to an end.
> 
> With the cessation of viññāṇa [divided-knowing]
> all this is brought to an end.’”
> 
> https://suttacentral.net/en/dn11





> То есть ниббана - это чистое и необусловленное состояние сознания, наступающее при прекращении загрязняющей активности ума (уничтожении сознания скандх), производящей изволения, цепляния, жажду, умственные конструкции. В том числе прекращается и цепляние за само состояние ниббаны. Обвинения такого воззрения в этернализме совершенно беспочвенны, поскольку сознание лишено атты в любом состоянии, будь оно обусловленным или необусловленным. Иными словами сознание - это не "что-то" и не "кто-то". Представление о сознании как о некоей сущности, о "чем-то" или "ком-то", и есть одна из загрязняющих умственных конструкций, которые отсутствуют в ниббане.


На мой взгляд, не стоит делать упор на сознание на основании этого не вполне ясного отрывка, имеющего разные трактовки (см. тему http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=1329.0 ).

Будда опровергает представление о сознании как о том, что перерождается, в Махатанхасанкхая сутте:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....038.than.html

Более четко в суттах Ниббана описывается как прекращение обусловленного возникновения, когда, как описывается в Маханидана сутте, сознание перестает находить опору в имени-и-образе (нама-рупа). (см. тему http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?top...11680#msg11680 )

У Араханта при этом устраняется жесткая связка между сознанием и пятью совокупностями (кхандха), как описывается в  Упада-паритассана сутте: http://dhamma.ru/canon/sn/sn22.007.ivah.html , то есть сознание размыкается с именем-и-образом (см. http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....067.than.html ).

Благодаря этому размыканию не происходит возникновения сознания в следующем рождении, что описано в Маханидана сутте.




> “It was said: ‘With mentality-materiality as condition there is consciousness.’ How that is so, Ānanda, should be understood in this way: If consciousness were not to gain a footing in mentality-materiality, would an origination of the mass of suffering—of future birth, aging, and death—be discerned?”
> 
> “Certainly not, venerable sir.”
> 
> “Therefore, Ānanda, this is the cause, source, origin, and condition for consciousness, namely, mentality-materiality.
> 
> 116. ‘‘‘Nāmarūpapaccayā viññāṇa’nti iti kho panetaṃ vuttaṃ, tadānanda, imināpetaṃ pariyāyena veditabbaṃ, yathā nāmarūpapaccayā viññāṇaṃ. Viññāṇañca hi, ānanda, nāmarūpe patiṭṭhaṃ na labhissatha, api nu kho āyatiṃ jātijarāmaraṇaṃ dukkhasamudayasambhavo paññāyethā’’ti? ‘‘No hetaṃ, bhante’’. ‘‘Tasmātihānanda, eseva hetu etaṃ nidānaṃ esa samudayo esa paccayo viññāṇassa yadidaṃ nāmarūpaṃ.
> 
> https://suttacentral.net/en/dn15
> http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?top...11758#msg11758





> По-видимому Бхиккху Суджато относится как раз к "третьей группе учителей которые учат полному прекращению и равняют с этим ниббану" по выражению SV.


Да, всё это австралийский буддизм Брахмавамсо, где подчеркивается некая "ниродха", джхана истолковывается как состояние с отключенным умом, и ближайшим соответствием Ниббаны называется "ниродха-самапатти".




> Я высказал свое имхо, но не настаиваю и думаю лучше вопрос оставить открытым и действительно относитья к нему прагматически, имея целью практики прекращение дукха.


Да, прекращение страдания, - ключевой практический критерий.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.08.2016)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> По-видимому Бхиккху Суджато относится как раз к "третьей группе учителей которые учат полному прекращению и равняют с этим ниббану" по выражению SV.


Насколько я знаю, никто из учителей не отождествляет полное прекращение и Ниббану. Здесь следует понимать ясно и отчетливо, без всяких заблуждений, что сравниваемое с погасшим пламенем или огнем – это не Ниббана, а так называемые "пять групп существования" (скандхи), которые вкратце и есть дуккха. На этом месте надо сделать ударение, поскольку многие люди, даже некоторые великие ученые, неверно поняли и истолковали это сравнение как относящееся к Ниббане. Ниббана никогда не сравнивается с погасшим огнем или светильником.

Бхиккху Суджато, равно как SV, а также другие учителя, говорят именно о том, что когда учения ясным образом говорят о прекращении, не надо пытаться заглядывать ещё дальше и формулировать идею об особом виде сущестования, для этого попросту нет никаких оснований. Сабба сутта :


[Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, я объясню вам, что такое «всё». Слушайте внимательно, я буду говорить».
«Как скажете, учитель» – ответили монахи.
Благословенный сказал: «Что такое «Всё»? [Это] глаз и формы, ухо и звуки, нос и запахи, язык и вкусы, тело и тактильные ощущения, ум и ментальные феномены. Это, монахи, называется «всё». И если кто-либо скажет: «Отвергнув это «всё», я опишу иное «всё» – то с его стороны это будет лишь пустым хвастовством. Если бы его расспросили [на этот счёт], то он не смог бы ответить и повстречал бы лишь досаду. Почему? Потому, что это вне его области [познания]».


То есть, в ниббане нет таких вещей как ум или сопутствующие факторы ума, которые имеют место в мире чувств и мире Форм. Естественным образом следует, что ум и материя, принадлежащие 31 сфере существования, полностью отсутствуют в ниббане. Однако некоторые любят заявлять, что после париниббаны Будды и Архаты обретают особый вид ума и материи в ниббане. Такое чрезмерное умствование характерно для тех, кто не может отпустить своё эго. Так что есть лишь две группы учителей - те, кто оставляют в стороне вопрос участи пробужденного, достигшего Ниббаны, не додумывая сверх того, что сказано в суттах о прекращении, и те - кто пытаются формулировать идею об особой форме бытия или состояния в Ниббане. Второе больше относится к махаяне.





> Впрочем споров по этому вопросу было уже столько, что тут вряд ли можно что-то добавить. Никто из умерших архатов не возвращался из париниббаны и не дал нам ответа на него. Канон не дает однозначного ответа. Я высказал свое имхо, но не настаиваю и думаю лучше вопрос оставить открытым и действительно относитья к нему прагматически, имея целью практики прекращение дукха.



Споры были как раз таки по поводу бесполезности всяких идей о "жизни после париниббаны".) Освобождение - это оставление "всего". Но людям хочется составить себе положительную цель. Что-то, что является целью. И появляются как бы понятия, при помощи которых люди пытаются описать освобождение. Но любое понятие, представление, имеет своим значением что-то из 12 сфер. Таким образом пытаясь ухватить понятием выход из обусловленного мира, люди придумывают для обозначения того, что есть освобождение, понятия, которые всё равно относятся к тому, от чего ищется освобождение.
Это - примерно как белка скачет в колесе, как бы убегая, но в нём и оставаясь. Вот с такими людьми и спорили SV и друние тхеравадины. Но вместо того, чтобы правильно это понять, этерналисты от буддизма спешили обвинить тхеравадинов в аннигиляционизме или нигилизме.) Но ничего удивительного, даже Будду в этом пытались обвинять..) 

"Когда я так говорю и когда я так учу, меня ошибочно, ложно, неправильно, неверно истолковывают некоторые жрецы и отшельники, [которые говорят так]: «Отшельник Готама сбивает с пути. Он провозглашает аннигиляцию, уничтожение, истребление существующего существа». Но я не таков, я не говорю так, поэтому меня ошибочно, ложно, неправильно, неверно истолковывают некоторые жрецы и отшельники, [которые говорят так]: «Отшельник Готама сбивает с пути. Он провозглашает аннигиляцию, уничтожение, истребление существующего существа».
Как прежде, так и сейчас, монахи, я учу только страданию и прекращению страдания."

(МН 22)

----------

Антарадхана (09.08.2016), Йен (09.08.2016), Кайто Накамура (12.09.2016)

----------


## Александр Фролов

Тут в какой-то теме писали что есть ещё неопределённое сознание: анидассанам - нелокализованное, неустановленное сознание, которое ни с чем не отождествляется.

----------


## Йен

Лежащее за пределами умозаключений, что еще нужно )




> «Рождённое, наступившее, произведённое,
> Сделанное, сформированное – 
> Непостоянно, сотворено из старения и смерти,
> Этот источник болезни, бренное, 
> Рождённое от питания и проводника – 
> Не достойно того, чтобы наслаждаться им.
> 
> Спасение от этого – это спокойное, постоянное, 
> Лежащее за пределами умозаключений,
> ...

----------

Ассаджи (09.08.2016), Владимир Николаевич (09.08.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Тут в какой-то теме писали что есть ещё неопределённое сознание: анидассанам - нелокализованное, неустановленное сознание, которое ни с чем не отождествляется.


Сознание араханта, которым ниббана познается.

----------

Александр Фролов (09.08.2016), Владимир Николаевич (09.08.2016), Сергей Ч (09.08.2016)

----------


## Александр Фролов

> Сознание араханта, которым ниббана познается.


А оно прекращается по смерти архата?

----------


## Ассаджи

> Тут в какой-то теме писали что есть ещё неопределённое сознание: анидассанам - нелокализованное, неустановленное сознание, которое ни с чем не отождествляется.


Термин "анидассанам" как раз и употребляется в вышеупомянутом отрывке из Кеваддха сутты, но поскольку этот отрывок не вполне понятен, 

(см. тему http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?top...11718#msg11718 )

на мой взгляд, не стоит делать из него далеко идущие выводы.

----------


## Йен

> А оно прекращается по смерти архата?


Почему оно не должно прекращаться )

----------

Александр Фролов (09.08.2016), Антарадхана (09.08.2016), Сергей Ч (09.08.2016)

----------


## Александр Фролов

> Почему оно не должно прекращаться )


Ну значит вне пяти кхандх нет ничего, но подобные размышления, пишут что не полезны)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Насколько я знаю, никто из учителей не отождествляет полное прекращение и Ниббану.


В австралийском буддизме Брахмавамсо говорится именно о полном прекращении существования:

"окончательная ниббана - просто лишь прекращение"

"прекращение совокупностей является полным окончанием страдания"

"полное окончание всего является более «приятным» и желанным, чем даже блаженство наиболее возвышенных состояний самадхи."

"окончательная ниббана не является чем-то помимо прекращения кхандх"

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Wor...nibbana-sv.htm

----------


## Йен

> Ну значит вне пяти кхандх нет ничего, но подобные размышления, пишут что не полезны)


Так это просто вне пределов сансарных умозаключений. В сансаре или есть или нет, а за пределами этих понятий что? )

----------

Александр Фролов (09.08.2016), Сергей Ч (09.08.2016)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В австралийском буддизме Брахмавамсо говорится именно о полном прекращении существования:
> 
> "окончательная ниббана - просто лишь прекращение"
> 
> "прекращение совокупностей является полным окончанием страдания"
> 
> "полное окончание всего является более «приятным» и желанным, чем даже блаженство наиболее возвышенных состояний самадхи."
> 
> "окончательная ниббана не является чем-то помимо прекращения кхандх"
> ...


Существование - это функционирование пяти кхандх. Окончательная ниббана наступает после смерти Араханта, то есть, после полного прекращения всех этих взаимообусловленных психо-физических процессов, более не поддерживаемых жаждой и каммой. Так в чем же не прав Брахмавамсо? 
Да и по поводу того, что прекращение "всего" более приятно, чем блаженство состояний самадхи есть например в Ниббана сутте (АН 9.34).

----------

Антарадхана (09.08.2016)

----------


## Александр Фролов

> Так это просто вне пределов сансарных умозаключений. В сансаре или есть или нет, а за пределами этих понятий что? )


Легко объясняете :Kiss:

----------


## Александр Фролов

Ещё вроде бы Будда говорил, что из нигилизма и этернализма, вроде бы в лучшем случае из худших, первый лучше)

----------

Сергей Ч (09.08.2016)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ещё вроде бы Будда говорил, что из нигилизма и этернализма, вроде бы в лучшем случае из худших, первый лучше)


Да, это Будда говорил о внешних по отношению к буддизму взглядах.) Только не про нигилизм он говорил (что по нашему есть отрицание каммы и пользы добродетельного поведения), а про аннигиляционизм.

----------

Александр Фролов (09.08.2016), Антарадхана (09.08.2016), Владимир Николаевич (09.08.2016)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> В австралийском буддизме Брахмавамсо говорится именно о полном прекращении существования..


Хотя.. я согласен, что дело ещё в акцентах. Если настаивать на подобных утверждениях (которые при определенной трактовке и знании контекста всё же вполне согласовываются с суттами), можно создать неверное представление о Ниббане, видеть в этом самом "полном прекращении существования" некий онтологический смысл. А это несколько уводит от практики и понимания Ниббаны прежде всего как прекращения дуккхи и достижения пробуждения. 

«Угасание жажды, угасание злобы, угасание невежества: вот что называется ниббаной».

----------

Ассаджи (09.08.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ну значит вне пяти кхандх нет ничего, но подобные размышления, пишут что не полезны)


Вне скандх есть реальная вечная тхеравадинская ниббана.

----------

Сергей Ч (09.08.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> "окончательная ниббана - просто лишь прекращение"


Разве это что-то еще, кроме прекращения (остаточных факторов)?




> "прекращение совокупностей является полным окончанием страдания"


Разве не является?




> "полное окончание всего является более «приятным» и желанным, чем даже блаженство наиболее возвышенных состояний самадхи."


Конечно, является более приятным и желанным, самадхи - аничча, а ниббана - нет. Что может быть более приятным, чем прекращение самсары, освобождение, прекращение становления в этой зацикленной матрице? 




> "окончательная ниббана не является чем-то помимо прекращения кхандх"


Догорают остатки (кхандхи), и пламя затухает навсегда.

P.S. Никогда не читал Брахмавамсо, но полностью разделяю эти воззрения.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Догорают остатки (кхандхи), и пламя затухает навсегда.
> 
> P.S. Никогда не читал Брахмавамсо, но полностью разделяю эти воззрения.


А у меня вдруг случилось, что полностью разделяю раскладки по ниббане от Тханиссаро Бхикку, где про пламя -- более изящно.
Всё -- на свои места без никакой категоричности...
Ссылка на статью Тханиссаро Бхикку тут уже, кажется, была (и я её, помнится, оспасибил : ), но она невелика и дам её полностью, чуть ниже.

----------


## Юй Кан

Тханиссаро Бхиккху

*Ниббана*
Мы все знаем, что случается, когда догорает огонь. Пламя гаснет, и огонь умирает. Так, когда мы впервые слышим название цели буддийской практики — слово ниббана (нирвана), дословно означающее "угасание огня", трудно становится представить себе более страшный образ для духовной цели: тотальное уничтожение. Оказывается, однако, что такое толкование понятия является неточностью в переводе, но не столько самого слова, сколько образа. Что олицетворял угасший костер для индийцев во времена Будды? Далеко не уничтожение!

Согласно представлениям древних брахманов, когда огонь угасал, он переходил в скрытое состояние. Не переставал быть, а скорее переходил в состояние покоя и в этом состоянии, не привязанный ни к какому топливу, растворялся в космосе. Когда, в те времена, Будда использовал этот образ, чтобы объяснить ниббану индийским брахманам, он обходил вопрос продолжения существования угасшего огня, вместо этого концентрируясь на невозможности дать определения огню, который не горит: его утверждение заключалось в том, что невозможно описать человека, который окончательно "ушел".

Однако, когда Будда учил своих учеников, он использовал ниббану в большей степени в качестве образа освобождения. По-видимому, индийцы в те времена воспринимали горящий огонь возбужденным, зависимым и пойманным, привязанным к своему топливу, пока оно горит. Для того чтобы зажечь огонь, надо было его "захватить". Когда у огня заканчивается топливо, он "освобождается", избавляется от своего возбуждения, зависимости и состояния "пойманности" — становится спокойным и свободным. Вот почему палийская поэзия так часто пользуется образом угасшего пламени в качестве метафоры свободы. На самом деле эта метафора является частью паттерна образов связанных с огнем, который включает два других термина: упадана (upadana) или привязанность, относящаяся к подпитке огня его топливом и кхандха (khandha), означающая не только пять "совокупностей" (форма, чувство, распознавание, процессы мышления и сознание), которые определяют обусловленный опыт, но также и ствол дерева. Точно так же как догорает огонь, когда он перестает привязываться к дереву и подпитываться им, так и ум освобождается, когда перестает привязываться к кхандхам.

Итак, образ, лежащий в основе ниббаны — это образ свободы. Палийские комментарии поддерживают эту точку зрения, обращаясь к глагольному корню слова "ниббана" , который означает "освобождение". Что за освобождение подразумевается? Тексты описывают два уровня. Один уровень — это освобождение в этой жизни, символизируемое костром, который уже погас, зола которого, однако, пока еще тепла. Это олицетворяет просветленного араханта, обладающего сознанием зрения и слуха, чувствительного к удовольствию и боли, но свободного от страсти, отвращения и заблуждения. Второй уровень освобождения, символизируемый костром, который погас совершенно, настолько, что даже зола его остыла – это то, что испытывает арахант после прекращения своей жизни. Все сигналы от органов чувств угасают, и он или она полностью освобождаются даже от тончайших усилий и ограничений существования в пространстве и времени.

Будда настаивал, что этот уровень неописуем даже в терминах существования и небытия, поскольку слова работают только для того, что имеет границы. Все, что он все-таки сказал об этом, за исключением образов и метафор, это только то, что можно иметь лишь предвкушение этого опыта в этой жизни и, что это — окончательное счастье, нечто истинно стоящее того, чтобы его познать.

Так что в следующий раз, когда вы будете смотреть на то, как гаснет огонь, рассматривайте это не как пример уничтожения, а как урок того, как можно обрести свободу посредством отпускания.

Перевод с английского: А.Г.

Copyright © 1996 Thanissaro Bhikkhu
Access to Insight edition © 1996
Для бесплатного распространения. 
Данная работа может быть переиздана, переформатирована, перепечатана и может распространяться на любых носителях. Однако автор желал бы, чтобы любое переиздание, равно как перевод и другие производные тексты, были бы доступны для всех желающих безвозмездно.
Исходный текст на английском:
Nibbana

----------

Ассаджи (09.08.2016), Сергей Ч (09.08.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> А у меня вдруг случилось, что полностью разделяю раскладки по ниббане от Тханиссаро Бхикку, где про пламя -- более изящно.
> Всё -- на свои места без никакой категоричности...
> Ссылка на статью Тханиссаро Бхикку тут уже, кажется, была (и я её, помнится, оспасибил : ), но она невелика и дам её полностью, чуть ниже.


На мой взгляд, Будда прямо не говорил о ниббане как о прекращении существования, в связи с учением о анатте, т.к. это может привести к ошибочным воззрениям, что есть атта, которая уничтожается в ниббане. Ну и для людей, не утвердившихся в интеллектуальном понимании анатты, такое тоже не полезно, т.к. может привести к гипертрофии жажды несуществования.

----------

Александр Фролов (09.08.2016), Ассаджи (09.08.2016), Сергей Ч (09.08.2016)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А у меня вдруг случилось, что полностью разделяю раскладки по ниббане от Тханиссаро Бхикку, где про пламя -- более изящно.
> Всё -- на свои места без никакой категоричности...


Да, есть такая статья -"глагол для слова нирвана". В ней говорится об известном примере с огнем, который понимался индусами, как "переходящий в покой", а не исчезающий при выгорании топлива. И некоторые зацепились за этот момент, приводя его как аргумент в защиту этерналистических идей.) Но Тханиссаро Бхиккху ведь поясняет:

_"Когда, в те времена, Будда использовал этот образ, чтобы объяснить ниббану индийским брахманам, он обходил вопрос продолжения существования угасшего огня, вместо этого концентрируясь на невозможности дать определения огню, который не горит: его утверждение заключалось в том, что невозможно описать человека, который окончательно "ушел".

"Точно так же как догорает огонь, когда он перестает привязываться к дереву и подпитываться им, так и ум освобождается, когда перестает привязываться к кхандхам."
_
То есть, в контексте Учения Будды, огонь вполне себе понимался в современных знаниях о том, что без топлива никакой огонь не существует сам по себе. И есть сутты, где Будда объяснял сознание на примере огня, который возникает (горит) за счет дерева, за счет соломы и т.д., критикуя ученика, который думал, что сознание - это то, что переходит из жизни в жизнь и т.д. Просто Брахманы не могли этого правильно "вкурить", им на ум сразу уничтожении Атмана приходило.. )

----------

Ассаджи (09.08.2016), Кайто Накамура (12.09.2016), Юй Кан (09.08.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> На мой взгляд, Будда прямо не говорил о ниббане как о прекращении существования, в связи с учением о анатте, т.к. это может привести к ошибочным воззрениям, что есть атта, которая уничтожается в ниббане. Ну и для людей, не утвердившихся в интеллектуальном понимании анатты, такое тоже не полезно, т.к. может привести к гипертрофии жажды несуществования.


Что так, что этак... Тут же, как и обычно, за какую крайность ни зацепись -- может выйти несообразное.
Потому в идеале -- не следует, по мне, ломать над этим голову, во избежание, следуя рекомендациям по практике.
Понятно, что не спорю, лишь дополняя до симметрии?

----------

Александр Фролов (09.08.2016), Амв (09.08.2016), Ассаджи (09.08.2016), Кайто Накамура (12.09.2016), Сергей Ч (09.08.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Тханиссаро Бхиккху
> 
> *Ниббана*


А вот Тханиссаро Бхиккху, я как раз читал, и считаю, что он необоснованно наделяет ниббану потенцией к некому скрытому существованию. Возможно это связано с западным восприятием смерти, как небытия, и импринтированной боязнью этого небытия. Западные люди по умолчанию наделяют небытие отрицательными коннотациями, имеющимися в западном мышлении и философии.

По этому поводу я уже писал в другом месте, сюда скопирую:

В Индии, как во времена Будды, так и сейчас, менталитет людей и их взгляды на смерть, сильно отличались(ются) от европейских. У них не распространена концепция смерти - как вечного небытия. Смерть для них страшна, не потерей своей индивидуальной личности, чего так страшатся европейцы, а физической болезненностью и неизбежным перерождением (возможно в более плохих условиях), а также необходимостью все начинать сначала (эдакий "день сурка", преисполненный мук и страданий). Поэтому небытие, например современными индусами, (если они вообще в силах понять его в тех же коннотациях, что и европейцы), как минимум будет не столь негативно восприниматься, как оно воспринимается европейцами, а вполне возможно, что оно будет восприниматься ими позитивно.

Буддизм, к слову тоже для некоторых европейцев страшен, после того как они внимательно ознакомятся с ним в певроисточнике, а не в искаженной, популярной форме. Ведь это путь сурового самоограничения, отвращающий от жизни, направленный на искоренение жажды к жизни, и в конце концов, ведущий к угасанию существования. Ведь любая форма существования - аничча, а значит - дуккха. А для многих индийцев времен Будды (как и для некоторой части населения в современных традиционных буддийских странах), мокша, ниббана - прекращение бесконечных мук рождений, жизней и смертей, прекращение существования - это величайшее благо, которое так сложно понять европейцам с их образом мышления.

----------

Дондог (09.08.2016), Сергей Ч (09.08.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А для многих индийцев времен Будды (как и для некоторой части населения в современных традиционных буддийских странах), мокша, ниббана - прекращение бесконечных мук рождений, жизней и смертей, прекращение существования - это величайшее благо, которое так сложно понять европейцам с их образом мышления.


А нам -- рассиянам -- легче, что ли? : ) Или мы -- по Вашей классификации -- тож европейцы?

----------


## Александр Фролов

> А нам -- что, легче что ли? : ) Или мы -- по Вашей классификации -- тож европейцы?


Некоторые украинцы утверждают что мы азиаты. А так вроде бы финно-угорские в основном, наверное народы. Вокруг меня вообще порой встречаются люди с узким разрезом глаз, хотя живу в русском регионе)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Некоторые украинцы утверждают что мы азиаты. А так вроде бы финно-угорские в основном, наверное народы. Вокруг меня вообще порой встречаются люди с узким разрезом глаз, хотя живу в русском регионе)


Я что, написал "славянам", что ли? : )
А так в связи с миграциями (гастарбайтеров, в частности) -- то ли ещё будет...
В общем, Вы тоже считаете, что нам/рассиянам понять про умонепостижимую ниббану проще?

----------

Александр Фролов (09.08.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> А нам -- рассиянам -- легче, что ли? : ) Или мы -- по Вашей классификации -- тож европейцы?


Не легче. Конечно европейцы, не азиаты же. А по распространению материалистических воззрений, и восприятию смерти как небытия - мы Западной Европе и тем более США, еще фору дадим  :Wink:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.08.2016), Дондог (09.08.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не легче. Конечно европейцы, не азиаты же. А по распространению материалистических воззрений, и восприятию смерти как небытия - мы Западной Европе и тем более США, еще фору дадим


"Да, скифы мы!" : )
И что же нам делать, таким непонимающим, да ещё с данной зачем-то кому-то форой? %)
(Своё мнение я выразил чуть выше. Примкнёте, нет? : )

----------


## Антарадхана

> "Да, скифы мы!" : )


Я не этническую градацию имею в виду, а мировоззренческо-философскую, т.е. просвещенный Запад, с его материализмом и отрицанием религии и духовной сферы. Корни этого мировоззрения именно европейские. 




> И что же нам делать, таким непонимающим


Избавляться от материалистических воззрений, долго, мучительно и болезненно (в индивидуальном порядке, разумеется), т.к. это мировоззрение заложено с самого детства, и является фундаментальным для большинства западных людей (особенно рожденных и получивших образование в СССР), можно сказать впитано с молоком матери. Без этого, Дхамму не получится принять в должной мере.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.08.2016), Сергей Ч (09.08.2016)

----------


## Александр Фролов

> Я что, написал "славянам", что ли? : )
> А так в связи с миграциями (гастарбайтеров, в частности) -- то ли ещё будет...
> В общем, Вы тоже считаете, что нам/рассиянам понять про умонепостижимую ниббану проще?


Не знаю)

----------

Юй Кан (09.08.2016)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Существование - это функционирование пяти кхандх. Окончательная ниббана наступает после смерти Араханта, то есть, после полного прекращения всех этих взаимообусловленных психо-физических процессов, более не поддерживаемых жаждой и каммой. Так в чем же не прав Брахмавамсо?


Ниббана как прекращение страданий не обусловлена смертью. В суттах обычно описывается достижение Ниббаны при жизни, - в результате развития нравственности, собранности ума и мудрости.

То, что с кончиной Араханта происходит переход от Ниббаны с остатком к Ниббане без остатка, не должно быть поводом для того, чтобы связывать Ниббану со смертью.

А существование - это онтологическая категория, которую Будда принципиально не затрагивал, в частности, потому, что споры о существовании или несуществовании могут быть бесконечными, что мы здесь и наблюдаем.

Будда принципиально не отвечал на вопросы о том, существует ли Татхагатата после смерти, или не существует.

К ответу на этот вопрос можно приблизиться только на практике. Ниббана - вне рамок известного, и не описывается онтологическими категориями.




> Да и по поводу того, что прекращение "всего" более приятно, чем блаженство состояний самадхи есть например в Ниббана сутте (АН 9.34).


В Ниббанасукха сутте такого нет, есть следующее:

"Далее монах, полностью выйдя за пределы сферы ни распознавания, ни не-распознавания, входит и остается в прекращении распознавания и ощущения. И, когда он видит (это) с помощью распознавания, его влечения (асава) полностью прекращаются. Так что с помощью таких умозаключений можно понять, насколько приятно Освобождение (ниббана)."

http://dhamma.ru/canon/an/an9-34.htm

----------


## Юй Кан

> Избавляться от материалистических воззрений, долго, мучительно и болезненно (в индивидуальном порядке, разумеется), т.к. это мировоззрение заложено с самого детства, и является фундаментальным для большинства западных людей (особенно рожденных и получивших образование в СССР), можно сказать впитано с молоком матери. Без этого, Дхамму не получится принять в должной мере.


Сорь, но это -- не более чем слоган (типа не раз тут звучавшего ранее р-р-радикального "Выжигать в себе Христа калёным железом!").
Но практически -- как? Вы, в частности, как избавляетесь от мат. воззрений, в индивид. порядке? Вдруг кому пригодится...

----------


## Ассаджи

> Да, это Будда говорил о внешних по отношению к буддизму взглядах.) Только не про нигилизм он говорил (что по нашему есть отрицание каммы и пользы добродетельного поведения), а про аннигиляционизм.


В какой именно сутте? Если вы о Апаннака сутте, то там идет речь о вопросе прекращения бывания, а не существования:




> Cessation of becoming
> 
> "There are some contemplatives & brahmans who hold this doctrine, hold this view: 'There is no total cessation of becoming.' Some contemplatives & brahmans, speaking in direct opposition to those contemplatives & brahmans, say this: 'There is total cessation of becoming.' What do you think, householders? Don't these contemplatives & brahmans speak in direct opposition to each other?"
> 
> "Yes, lord."
> 
> "With regard to this, an observant person considers thus: 'As for those venerable contemplatives & brahmans who hold this doctrine, hold this view — "There is no total cessation of becoming" — I haven't seen that. As for those venerable contemplatives & brahmans who hold this doctrine, hold this view — "There is total cessation of becoming" — I haven't known that. If I, not knowing, not seeing, were to take one side and declare, "Only this is true, anything otherwise is worthless," that would not be fitting for me. As for those venerable contemplatives & brahmans who hold this doctrine, hold this view — "There is no total cessation of becoming": If their statement is true, there's the safe-bet possibility that I might reappear among the perception-made devas of no form. As for those venerable contemplatives & brahmans who hold this doctrine, hold this view — "There is total cessation of becoming": If their statement is true, it is possible that I will be totally unbound in the here-&-now. As for those venerable contemplatives & brahmans who hold this doctrine, hold this view — "There is no total cessation of becoming": This view of theirs borders on passion, borders on fettering, borders on relishing, borders on grasping, borders on clinging. As for those venerable contemplatives & brahmans who hold this doctrine, hold this view — "There is total cessation of becoming": This view of theirs borders on non-passion, borders on non-fettering, borders on non-relishing, borders on non-grasping, borders on non-clinging.' Reflecting thus, he practices for disenchantment toward becomings, for dispassion toward becomings, and for the cessation of becomings.


http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....060.than.html

----------


## Ассаджи

> "окончательная ниббана - просто лишь прекращение"
> 			
> 		
> 
> Разве это что-то еще, кроме прекращения (остаточных факторов)?


Вот даже вы уточняете, что именно прекращается. А в австралийском буддизме Брахмавамсо-Суджато-Брахмали и сотоварищей из определения Ниббаны "прекращение страдания" (дуккха-ниродха) убирается вторая часть, и остается одно "прекращение" (ниродха) всего сразу, и непонятно чего именно.

Ниббана - прекращение страдания, достигаемое прежде всего при жизни, а не абстрактное "прекращение" непонятно чего.




> "прекращение совокупностей является полным окончанием страдания"
> 			
> 		
> 
> Разве не является?


Так они ведь хронически возникают и исчезают, в силу изменчивости и непостоянства. Страдание прекращается при прекращении жажды, при прекращении обусловленного возникновения, что многократно объяснял Будда.




> Что может быть более приятным, чем прекращение самсары, освобождение, прекращение становления в этой зацикленной матрице?


С этим я согласен.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.08.2016)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Ниббана как прекращение страданий не обусловлена смертью. В суттах обычно описывается достижение Ниббаны при жизни, - в результате развития нравственности, собранности ума и мудрости.


Конечно не обусловлена. Ниббана доступна к познанию мудрым уже в этой самой жизни. Но согласно Ниббана дхату сутте, есть две формы свойства ниббаны. Какие две? Свойство ниббаны с остаточным топливом, и свойство ниббаны без остаточного топлива. Первое - это когда прекращаются жажда, злоба, невежество и прочие килесы, а второе - когда прекращаются остаточные группы существования, обусловленные прошлой каммой. 





> В какой именно сутте? Если вы о Апаннака сутте, то там идет речь о вопросе прекращения бывания, а не существования


Нет. Я про Патхама косала сутта: Косала (АН 10.29) :

Высшее из неправильных воззрений

(8) Монахи, среди [всех] спекулятивных воззрений, которых придерживаются люди, внешние [по отношению к Учению Будды], вот какое является наивысшим: «Я мог бы не быть, этого могло бы не быть у меня. Меня не будет, [и] этого не будет у меня»5. [И почему?]. Потому что можно ожидать в отношении того, кто придерживается такого воззрения, что он не будет [оставаться] не испуганным существованием, и что не будет напуган прекращением существования. Есть существа, которые придерживаются такого воззрения. Но даже в существах, которые придерживаются такого воззрения, существуют перемены, существуют изменения. Видя это так, обученный ученик Благородных разочаровывается этим. Будучи разочарованным, он становится бесстрастным к наивысшему, не говоря уже о низшем.

----------

Ассаджи (09.08.2016)

----------


## Эно

> Давайте и тут сверимся с первоисточниками. Не подскажете ли, о какой именно сутте идет речь? У меня есть основания считать, что такой сутты нет.
> .


Не в самой сутте, но в комментарии к Годхика сутте (как раз те, что удалены) вроде пояснялось, что Будда имел ввиду, что Годхика достиг конечной ниббаны потому что избавился от привязанности к ниббане (не помню дословную формулировку)
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

По существу вопроса: по-видимому никто не оспаривает наличие необусловленной ниббана-дхаммы. Вопрос в том, испытывается ли она в париниббане. Тут речь идет не о каком-то "сознании" которое переходит из жизни в жизнь, не об остаточном сознании в париниббане и не о "ком-то" кто испытывает, а просто об "испытываемости" ниббана дхаммы. 

Впрочем еще буддисты первых веков поняли, что споры о том, что "остается" в ниббане ведут только к расколам, поэтому на третьем буддийском соборе повозгласили учение о "непостижимости и неизреченности" ниббаны, пояснив что "никто не может образовать о ниббане правильного представления, пока сам не вступил в нее" и поэтому "всякий кто решится высказывать и учить о ней определенным образом должен быть признан еретиком". 

Но учение о том, что париниббана есть "прекращение всего" несомненно является как раз вариантом такого "учением о ниббане определенным образом".

----------


## Йен

Может это имелось в виду?

"Он воспринимает ниббану как ниббану. Восприняв ниббану как ниббану, он измышляет [себя как] ниббану, он измышляет [себя в] ниббане, он измышляет [себя отдельным] от ниббаны, он измышляет ниббану «своим», он радуется ниббане. И почему? Потому что он не полностью понял её, я говорю вам."

----------


## Антарадхана

> Сорь, но это -- не более чем слоган (типа не раз тут звучавшего ранее р-р-радикального "Выжигать в себе Христа калёным железом!").
> Но практически -- как? Вы, в частности, как избавляетесь от мат. воззрений, в индивид. порядке? Вдруг кому пригодится...


1. Расширял рамки допустимого, приучал свой ум к плюрализму, что мир - это не жесткая конструкция, не та узкая область, что известна современной науке, а беспредельность, где возможно практически все что угодно.

2. Увидел, что материалистические воззрения не полезны мне, увеличивают дуккху, не способствуют развитию нравственности, осознанности и сосредоточения.

3. Были определенные явления, которые выходят за рамки прокрустова ложа материализма.

4. Убедился, что Дхамма работает. Материализм мне теперь совсем не интересен, и сомнения в Дхамме исчезли, теперь мне не нужно испытывать дуккху, от сидения на двух стульях.

----------

Ассаджи (09.08.2016), Владимир Николаевич (09.08.2016), Сергей Ч (09.08.2016)

----------


## Эно

> Я сейчас глянул эти комментарии в архиве, там такого нет.


Нашел, но это оказалось комментарием ув. Топпера к коментариям на Годхика сутту:



> Это подробно разъясняется верующим в комментарии. Годхика стал архатом из-за того, что отпустил все привязанности, удерживающие его в плену. Он настолько отчаялся, сказал себе: «Да пошло оно все!» — и отпустил не только стремление к жизни, но и стремление к ниббане. И вот тогда-то он в ней и оказался. Это самый принципиальный момент
> http://ezotera.ariom.ru/2016/07/26/rkn.html


Так что я был неправ, о цеплянии к ниббане ни в Каноне ни в комментариях действительно ничего нет.



> Вы, наверное, имеете в виду некое предполагаемое состояние Араханта после смерти.


Ну да, имел в виду "ниббану без остаточного топлива", спасибо за поправку.

----------

Ассаджи (09.08.2016), Дондог (09.08.2016)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Ну да, имел в виду "ниббану без остаточного топлива", спасибо за поправку.


О том, как "касаются" Ниббаны, есть несколько строф в английском переводе:

http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?top...13227#msg13227

----------

Сергей Ч (09.08.2016)

----------


## Эно

> О том, как "касаются" Ниббаны, есть несколько строф в английском переводе:
> http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?top...13227#msg13227


Пользуясь случаем хочу поблагодарить за отличный ресурс с массой полезных материалов и разьяснений.

----------

Ассаджи (09.08.2016), Юй Кан (10.08.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Буддизм, к слову тоже для некоторых европейцев страшен, после того как они внимательно ознакомятся с ним в певроисточнике, а не в искаженной, популярной форме. Ведь это путь сурового самоограничения, отвращающий от жизни, направленный на искоренение жажды к жизни, и в конце концов, ведущий к угасанию существования. Ведь любая форма существования - аничча, а значит - дуккха.



Это путь бхиккху такой суровый и радикальный. Для мирян всё не так пугающе в Дхамме. Обходится без "отвращений" и "искоренений". Правда некоторые миряне в наше время берут на себя "повышенные обязательства", но это не причина считать, что вся Дхамма такая уж экстремальная. 

Одна из проблем Дхаммы в наших широтах в том что очень много экстремалов, которые продвигают эти идеи об обязательных высших целях для всех, активно выплескивают в сеть свой пламенный энтузиазм. Это ошибки, видимо связанные с начальным периодом узнавания Дхаммы. Надеюсь мы это благополучно преодолеем, и уже скоро.  :Smilie: 

(Боюсь это оффтоп, но уже написал))

----------


## Антарадхана

Есть еще лайт-буддизм, где среди тотальной дуккхи, счастье пытаются отыскать. А есть еще параноидальное расстройство личности, когда человека на чем-то заклинивает, и он только об этом и говорит, к месту и не к месту.

----------


## Ассаджи

Антарадхана любезно подсказал еще один пример из тенденциозных пересказов, которые и подпитывают заблуждения о мифической "ниродхе" непонятно чего и всего сразу, а по сути об уничтожении (уччхеда).




> А счастье Благородных – 
> В прекращении личности.
> Это воззрение ясно видящих
> Идёт в разрез, перечит всему миру.


Английский оригинал:




> “The noble ones have seen as happiness
> The ceasing of identity.
> This view of those who clearly see
> Runs counter to the entire world.


С помощью вроде бы легкого искажения, прекращение "саккая" (у Бхиккху Бодхи "identity"), то есть прекращение отождествления с пятью совокупностями, превращается в "прекращение личности".




> Так кто ж ещё помимо Благородных
> Понять способен это состояние?
> И праведно познав его,
> Лишённый загрязнений полностью угас».


Английский оригинал:




> “Who else apart from the noble ones
> Are able to understand this state?
> When they have rightly known that state,
> The taintless ones are fully quenched.”


И здесь опять же, с помощью невежественного смещения акцента, "париниббанти" (у Бхиккху Бодхи "quenched"), то есть буквально "достигают тушения огня (страсти, отвращения и заблуждения)", превращается в "угас", причем почему-то в единственном числе, разрывающем смысловую связку строфы.

Кстати, глагол "париниббати" здесь означает достижение Ниббаны при жизни, так как Татхагата говорит прежде всего о себе. Значение этого слова подробно обсуждалось в теме:

https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=25048

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.09.2017)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Антарадхана любезно подсказал еще один пример из тенденциозных пересказов, которые и подпитывают заблуждения о мифической "ниродхе" непонятно чего и всего сразу, а по сути об уничтожении (уччхеда).


Точнее, Антарадхана просто процитировал стих из сутты.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Есть еще лайт-буддизм, где среди тотальной дуккхи, счастье пытаются отыскать.


Будда учил пути достижения благополучия и счастья на долгое время.

«Так оно, Васеттха, так оно. (Evametaṃ, vāseṭṭha, evametaṃ, vāseṭṭha) Если бы все кхаттии (khattiyā)… брахманы (brāhmaṇā)… вессы (vessā)… судды (suddā) соблюдали бы полную в восьми факторах Упосатху (aṭṭhaṅgasamannāgataṃ), *это привело бы к их благополучию и счастью на долгое время* (dīgharattaṃ hitāya sukhāya). Если бы, Васеттха, все дэвы (Sadevako), весь этот мир с Марой, Брахмой (loko samārako sabrahmako), с его поколениями отшельников и священников (sassamaṇabrāhmaṇī), дэвов и людей (sadevamanussā), соблюдал бы полную в восьми факторах Упосатху, это привело бы к его благополучию и счастью на долгое время. Если бы, Васеттха, эти великие саловые деревья (mahāsālā) соблюдали бы полную в восьми факторах Упосатху, это привело бы к их благополучию и счастью на долгое время. Так что уж говорить о человеческом существе!»

Стоит обратить внимание на упомянутые саловые деревья. Это самый ортодоксальный буддизм, Дхамма, учение Никай.

Не нужно отыскивать сукху (счастье) среди тотальной дуккхи. Достаточно только зародить усердие в хорошо разъясненной Дхамме и Винайе.  :Smilie: 

[Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, любой человек, который зарождает усердие в хорошо разъяснённой Дхамме и Винае, пребывает в счастье. И почему? Потому что Дхамма хорошо разъяснена».

Будда говорит о своей миссии буквально так:

Если бы кто-либо, говоря правдиво, сказал бы о ком-либо: «Существо, которое не подвержено заблуждению, появилось в мире ради благополучия и счастья многих, из сострадания к миру, ради *блага*, *благополучия*, и *счастья* богов и людей»—то именно обо мне, в самом деле, этот говорящий так [человек] мог бы сказать так»

sammā vadamāno vadeyya: ‘asammohadhammo satto loke uppanno bahujanahitāya bahujanasukhāya lokānukampāya *atthā*ya *hitā*ya *sukhā*ya devamanussānan’ti, mameva taṃ sammā vadamāno vadeyya ‘asammohadhammo satto loke uppanno bahujanahitāya bahujanasukhāya lokānukampāya atthāya hitāya sukhāya devamanussānan’”ti.

А если кто-то практикует Дхамму и говорит о своем опыте как о тотальной дуккхе.... не знаю.. не знаю...

----------

